# At least 33 dead in campus shootings



## Dionysus (Apr 16, 2007)

_(CNN) -- A lone gunman is dead after police said he killed at least 21 people Monday during twin shootings on the Virginia Tech campus -- the deadliest school attacks in U.S. history.

"Some victims were shot in a classroom," university police Chief Wendell Flinchum said during a news conference in Blacksburg.

Police believe there was only one gunman, Flinchum said. (Watch the police chief explain where bodies were found Video)

Spokespersons for hospitals in Roanoke, Christiansburg, Blacksburg and Salem told CNN that they were treating 29 people from the shootings.

Sharon Honaker with Carilion New River Medical Center in Christiansburg said one of the four gunshot victims being treated there was in critical condition.

"Today the university was struck with a tragedy that we consider of monumental proportions," said university President Charles Steger. "The university is shocked and indeed horrified." (Map of Blacksburg)

The killings mark the deadliest school shooting in U.S. history, surpassing attacks at Columbine High School in 1999 and at the University of Texas in 1966.

One person was killed and others were wounded at multiple locations inside a dormitory about 7:15 a.m., Flinchum said. Two hours later, another shooting at Norris Hall, the engineering science and mechanics building, resulted in multiple casualties, the university reported. (Campus map)

The first reported shooting occurred at West Ambler Johnston Hall, a four-story coed dormitory that houses 895 students. The dormitory, one of the largest residence halls on the 2,600-acre campus, is located near the drill field and stadium.

Amie Steele, editor-in-chief of the campus newspaper, said one of her reporters at the dormitory reported "mass chaos."

The reporter said there were "lots of students running around, going crazy, and the police officers were trying to settle everyone down and keep everything under control," according to Steele. (Watch police, ambulances hustle to the scene Video)

Kristyn Heiser said she was in class about 9:30 a.m. when she and her classmates saw about six gun-wielding police officers run by a window.

"We were like, 'What's going on?' Because this definitely is a quaint town where stuff doesn't really happen. It's pretty boring here," said Heiser during a phone interview as she sat on her classroom floor.
Student reports 'mayhem'

Student Matt Waldron said he did not hear the gunshots because he was listening to music, but he heard police sirens and saw officers hiding behind trees with their guns drawn.

"They told us to get out of there so we ran across the drill field as quick as we could," he said.

Waldron described the scene on campus as "mayhem." (Watch a student's recording of police responding to loud bangs Video)

"It was kind of scary," he said. "These two kids I guess had panicked and jumped out of the top-story window and the one kid broke his ankle and the other girl was not in good shape just lying on the ground."

Madison Van Duyne said she and her classmates in a media writing class were on "lockdown" in their classrooms. They were huddled in the middle of the classroom, writing stories about the shootings and posting them online.

The university is updating its more than 26,000 students through e-mails, and an Internet webcam is broadcasting live pictures of the campus.

The shootings came three days after a bomb threat Friday forced the cancellation of classes in three buildings, WDBJ in Roanoke reported. Also, the 100,000-square-foot Torgersen Hall was evacuated April 2 after police received a written bomb threat, The Roanoke Times reported.

Last August, the first day of classes was cut short by a manhunt after an escaped prisoner was accused of killing a security guard at a Blacksburg hospital and a sheriff's deputy.

After the Monday shootings, students were instructed to stay indoors and away from windows, police at the university said.

"Virginia Tech has canceled all classes. Those on campus are asked to remain where they are, lock their doors and stay away from windows. Persons off campus are asked not to come to campus," a statement on the university Web site said.

Before Monday, the deadliest school shootings came in 1966 and 1999.

In the former, Charles Joseph Whitman, a 25-year-old ex-Marine, killed 13 people on the University of Texas campus. He was killed by police.

In 1999, 17-year-old Dylan Klebold and 18-year-old Eric Harris -- armed with guns and pipe bombs -- killed 12 students and a teacher before killing themselves at Columbine High School in Littleton, Colorado._


31 now.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

lol oh wow.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 16, 2007)

I seriously want to cry. This is awful.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> lol oh wow.


That's not right, kid. This isn't a "*l*augh *o*ut *l*oud" moment.....





.


----------



## Beo (Apr 16, 2007)

When did this happen? I can't seem to find it anywhere. Was it this morning?


----------



## sel (Apr 16, 2007)

Holy shit: This is messed up...


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> That's not right, kid. This isn't a "*l*augh *o*ut *l*oud" moment.....



Well, it's rather hard to give a shit when this happens every day in the US.


----------



## duck (Apr 16, 2007)

Well at least they died having the right to buy guns! Lol!


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 16, 2007)

geez this is pretty fucked up alright >.>


----------



## Silver Reflection (Apr 16, 2007)

Thats just scary.

Do the police or press know _why_ it happened?


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Whether or not they do, it'll be blamed on Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> The_X_box_360 said:
> 
> 
> > That's not right, kid. This isn't a "*l*augh *o*ut *l*oud" moment.....
> ...


I'm not asking you to.......... End of debate




.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 16, 2007)

Beo said:


> When did this happen? I can't seem to find it anywhere. Was it this morning?


It happened today.  This morning. (It's all over the media... so it's hard not to find it.)


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> I'm not asking you to.......... End of debate



Okay then. So I stand by what I said before.

*lol oh wow.*


----------



## duck (Apr 16, 2007)

22 dead now


----------



## Marl (Apr 16, 2007)

Not even remotely funny.

Their lives were just getting started, and then some psychopath with a gun takes it all away from them.


----------



## tayler (Apr 16, 2007)

Homegrown Terrorist?  Shooter caught yet?


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Marl said:


> Not even remotely funny.
> 
> Their lives were just getting started, and then some psychopath with a gun takes it all away from them.



Welcome to Earth. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Beo (Apr 16, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> It happened today.  This morning. (It's all over the media... so it's hard not to find it.)



School computers, full of blocks, I have no idea where to look for updates.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> Okay then. So I stand by what I said before.
> 
> *lol oh wow. I'm a fucking idiot*


*Fixed*





.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Apr 16, 2007)

duck said:


> 22 dead now



22 families who won't get to see a relative graduate college.Thats sad.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 16, 2007)

Beo said:


> School computers, full of blocks, I have no idea where to look for updates.


Well, if you can mind the insensitive posts, there will likely be updates here.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 16, 2007)

I can't really find the correct adjective to describe how tragic this is, given bbc coverage of events it sounds like police aren't ruling out there being more than one gunmen.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> *Fixed*



I guess I am.

Cause the only thing I find depressing about this story is that the guy had a gun, wounded like 17 people and only killed one. How the hell is your aim so bad that you only wound 17 people? Do you aim for their toes or something?


----------



## Beo (Apr 16, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> Well, if you can mind the insensitive posts, there will likely be updates here.



Yeah, that's pretty much my plan.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> lol oh wow.



If I could I would slap you right now. I got friends that go there. I cant even contact them right now. I am only 2 hours away from there.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> If I could I would slap you right now. I got friends that go there. I cant even contact them right now. I am only 2 hours away from there.



Slap? What are you, a woman? Well, either way, you can't. This is the interbutts.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Apr 16, 2007)

CNN.com is reporting that a witness saw two students jump out of a window in the chaos.


----------



## Close (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey, Rock, we'll all laugh when your dead.


----------



## duck (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> If I could I would slap you right now. I got friends that go there. I cant even contact them right now. I am only 2 hours away from there.


I;m sorry but it touches me as much as all the dead Iraquis, which are at least closer to me.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> Slap? What are you, a woman? Well, either way, you can't. This is the interbutts.



I guess The Rock knows best huh. 

Anyone got any updates I know they havent released names yet of injured and dead students. I am just hoping none of my friends are on it.


----------



## Toby (Apr 16, 2007)

Killing students? I must say that I did not believe that such killings sprees were as extensive as high school shoot-outs like those at Colombine where the students were more likely immature.

I suppose it was very stupid of me to expect maturity to follow with the age.

My regards for the affected.


----------



## Beo (Apr 16, 2007)

Close said:


> Hey, Rock, we'll all laugh when your dead.



Totally


----------



## Link (Apr 16, 2007)

A pity. .


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> If I could I would slap you right now. I got friends that go there. I cant even contact them right now. I am only 2 hours away from there.


Been trying to call my cousin for half an hour..... 
Just got off the phone with my aunt, 2 seconds ago, and she tells me that Mike ran up all his minutes and could only call us back, collect(and I have collect phone calls on block, he called here to make sure we knew he was alright, my aunt hadn't even heard what had happened). She says that he was in a session with his jazz ensemble when this went down......




*Spoiler*: _I strongly urge you not to look at this, but if you have to see video, this it it_ 



This is really sad...





.


----------



## escamoh (Apr 16, 2007)

O__O             .


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Close said:


> Hey, Rock, we'll all laugh when your dead.



Please, by all means, go ahead.

Unlike you people, I don't get all emotional over what someone I've never met nor spoken to _ever_ posts on the internet. Nor do I care what they think.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 16, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Been trying to call my cousin for half an hour.....
> Just got off the phone with my aunt, 2 seconds ago, and she tells me that Mike ran up all his minutes and could only call us back, collect(and I have collect phone calls on block, he called here to make sure we knew he was alright, my aunt hadn't even heard what had happened). She says that he was in a session with his jazz ensemble when this went down......
> 
> 
> ...



I got 3 friends that stay on campus and I cant hit them up and my other friends cant hit them up either. I am glad to hear your cousin is all right. I hope my I get the same result. I got a feeling they fine but there is always a 50/50.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> Well, it's rather hard to give a shit when this happens every day in the US.



wtf? Your the type of person who watches the media and thinks everything that shown on the media + papers happens in  every day US society life.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Apr 16, 2007)

I heard about this. :/ It's truly a horrible thing >< My heart goes out to the victims and their families. </3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2007)

Strange, a woman just called into the helpdesk and was talking about this. I didn't know what she was on about at the time, of course.

Crazy.


----------



## Blue (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> Slap? What are you, a woman? Well, either way, you can't. This is the interbutts.



No, it's just that you usually slap bitches.


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 16, 2007)

lol oh wow......funny isnt?


----------



## ApuLunas (Apr 16, 2007)

this is so sad. just imagine you are sitting on your chair, some psycho breaks in and starts to shot. this is more than terrible


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Apr 16, 2007)

The VPI campus was shut down a few months ago when an escaped convict went around and killed a few police officers.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Blue said:


> No, it's just that you usually slap bitches.



I've even offended ssj and Blue?

Now I feel complete.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 16, 2007)

Blue said:


> No, it's just that you usually slap bitches.


Hence, the term, "bitch slap" 

I have a feeling that this "Rock" kid needs to get away from his monitor, more.




*Spoiler*: _I strongly urge you not to look at this, but if you have to see video, this it it_ 



This is really sad...





HOOfan_1 said:


> The VPI campus was shut down a few months ago when an escaped convict went around and killed a few police officers.


Yeah, my cousin was talking to me about that, a while ago.

.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 16, 2007)

My cousin goes to Virginia Tech. She's alright, but, MAN! Jesus, the guy killed 23 people and injured 24. God.


And I'm fucking PISSED OFF that some lame ass dick suckers on Naruto Fan are making fun of innocent people who were brutally murdered. It's NOT funny, and I think you should stop posting in this thread if you're going to be complete douche bags.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Hence, the term, "bitch slap"
> 
> I have a feeling that this "Rock" kid needs to get away from his monitor, more.



First of all, I'm not a kid. Second of all, I'm _still_ laughing at you people because you're _still_ taking what I say seriously.


----------



## 500ml (Apr 16, 2007)

This is to be blamed on the capitalist society in the US. It usually are people who feel left out, neglected, or just are social losers (poor).


----------



## Zodd (Apr 16, 2007)

What a tragedy. I've gotten word from someone else who has family at VTech that it was an engineering student. Apparently he shot someone in the dorm and then went postal at the engineering building. He killed himself from what I've heard. 

High stress program and all. 

PS: This is 3rd hand knowledge, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Link (Apr 16, 2007)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 26 (23 members and 3 guests)
Link+, Shishou, The Rock, HOOfan_1, duck, Naruyamcha, Paracetamol Boy, Rellik, Zodd, Silverfox, The_X_box_360, Dirty Rotten, lovewitches, Dionysus, PradaBrada, ApuLunas, 500ml, Megaharrison, .:xAragonx:., Hi Im God, Fonz_Kakashi
It seems that people are drawn to the scent of blood.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Apr 16, 2007)

ApuLunas said:


> this is so sad. just imagine you are sitting on your chair, some psycho breaks in and starts to shot. this is more than terrible



I don't think I want to.

This incident changed the lives of everyone on that campus.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 16, 2007)

duck said:


> Well at least they died having the right to buy guns! Lol!



That so far is the best comment made on NF. Its a tragedy, but its the US' fault.

Who said further education isnt stressful?


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Zodd said:


> What a tragedy. I've gotten word from someone else who has family at VTech that it was an engineering student. Apparently he shot someone in the dorm and then went postal at the engineering building. He killed himself from what I've heard.
> 
> High stress program and all.



To actually say something serious (omg oh noes!) for a sec, I'm actually really surprised it was an engineering student.

Anyways, back to being insensitive.

EDIT: I just looked at the members in the thread and saw, "Hi Im God". Oh shit, please don't send me to hell.


----------



## Blue (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm not really offended. I don't take things said seriously - not because I don't take the internet seriously, but because I don't take the human race seriously.

That said, one should know how to quit while you're just a little behind.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 16, 2007)

This is interesting news.  I bet you the kid who did it is either one of the following.

1. Long Greasy Hair Guy, not pretty like mine.
2. Red Headed
3. Weighs over 200 pounds

Take your pick.  

This type of crap doesn't affect me anymore, it is just entertaining news to me now.  You build up an immunity to this shit when you work in a place where you constantly input the crap going on around the US on a daily basis.


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 16, 2007)

500ml said:


> This is to be blamed on the capitalist society in the US. It usually are people who feel left out, neglected, or just are social losers (poor).



I didn't expect to see you here


----------



## Zodd (Apr 16, 2007)

In case you all are wondering, the death toll is 25 and climbing. Apparently there was some first aid, but this only delayed the internal bleeding and inevitable death of several victims. I feel somewhat lucky to be alive today and have the normal stresses of life rather than worrying about my child making it through the night. 

I hope their deaths were swift and painless.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> That so far is the best comment made on NF. Its a tragedy, but its the US' fault.
> 
> Who said further education isnt stressful?



and what about the Sarin gas attack in Japan where gun control is strict?  Or the Madrid train bombings?


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 16, 2007)

HOOfan_1 said:


> and what about the Sarin gas attack in Japan where gun control is strict?  Or the Madrid train bombings?



so your saying the guy who shotup the college was a terrorist? sounds to me like he was a student.


----------



## Killa Cam (Apr 16, 2007)

This shit came is a big suprise. Blacksburg is generally a safe place. I mean I went down there for break to visit my friends and we'd never bother locking doors to cars or houses. Only positive here is all my people are safe.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Blue said:


> I'm not really offended. I don't take things said seriously - not because I don't take the internet seriously, but because I don't take the human race seriously.



Heh. As you wish.



Blue said:


> That said, one should know how to quit while you're just a little behind.



I consider myself greatly ahead, actually. However, I _do_ get your drift. I'll take my leave of this thread and find lulz someplace else.

Good day, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Toby (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> Please, by all means, go ahead.
> 
> Unlike you people, I don't get all emotional over what someone I've never met nor spoken to _ever_ posts on the internet. Nor do I care what they think.



I do not question your right to be yourself or to express this. But I take it that you are proud that your comments are providing the victims with further misery. 

Please stop posting if that is the case. If not, then I suppose you really want their hateful reaction more than to respect the fact that this thread is about a tragedy. There is no euphoric reaction that would be normal even for an irrational human being that would explain your behaviour, unless of course the gunman feels it is quite the contrary, and that you are that man.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> so your saying the guy who shotup the college was a terrorist? sounds to me like he was a student.



when you are killed it doesn't matter who you are killed by.   People are killed by violence in every country in the world.


----------



## 500ml (Apr 16, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> I didn't expect to see you here



Why not? I fight for justice.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 16, 2007)

32 now, one guy only, this is way worse than Columbine.


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2007)

My best friend's older brother is a frat leader and attends Virginia Tech as a Junior. Shit! This sucks. What was the point of shooting up a campus?


----------



## Trollzilla (Apr 16, 2007)

500ml said:


> Why not? I fight for justice.



You're not alone


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 16, 2007)

500ml said:


> Why not? I fight for justice.



lol
you conspire to neg people and ask to learning hacking to stalk someone


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 16, 2007)

HOOfan_1 said:


> when you are killed it doesn't matter who you are killed by.   People are killed by violence in every country in the world.



No, but you seem to have missed the point that this is the US' doings. When kids get vexed here than cant just go out and buy a gun from their local kmart. Think before you type.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Apr 16, 2007)

This is pretty fucked up right here.

Shouldn't be too surprised really, it was only a matter of time before another student popped his cogs and went crazy with a rifle. Still pretty shocking to see it happen though, especialy with the footage and all.

Any word on if the shooter snapped from pressure or was a social outcast like the Columbine cunts? Our news over is being kinda slow, especialy with other news in the way.

And The Rock, stop posting. Doesn't matter if you aren't being serious, you're being an ass and no ones laughing.


----------



## Zodd (Apr 16, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> My best friend's older brother is a frat leader and attends Virginia Tech as a Junior. Shit! This sucks. What was the point of shooting up a campus?



I wouldn't worry too much. There are probably tens of thousands of students at VT. The campus is probably so big most didn't hear or know about the shooting until the evacuation orders.

Also, you guys apparently hate the trolls yet feed them.


----------



## Zhongda (Apr 16, 2007)

*gasp* 20 americans died?

CALL GOD!!


----------



## Trollzilla (Apr 16, 2007)

HOOfan_1 said:


> when you are killed it doesn't matter who you are killed by.   People are killed by violence in every country in the world.



Today i watched a movie in my english lessons..

Death by Guns in Europe countries the year 
~ 60-80

in Japan and Austria 

~ 20-40

in the U.S.A 

~11.000


no comment...


----------



## 500ml (Apr 16, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> lol
> you conspire to neg people and ask to learning hacking to stalk someone



You cannot fight for justce all alone. We all need nakamas. Calling my fight for justice for "conspiracies" is rude. 

I don't want to hack here email to stalk, but because I need to know something. As soon as I get to know that thing I will leave her email for good.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Apr 16, 2007)

It is sad how few people respect human life on this board...that is what is truly sad in this world...not just the US....that is why things like this happen, human apathy toward their fellow humans.


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2007)

Zodd said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. There are probably tens of thousands of students at VT. The campus is probably so big most didn't hear or know about the shooting until the evacuation orders.
> 
> Also, you guys apparently hate the trolls yet feed them.



What are you talking about?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 16, 2007)

Zodd said:


> Also, you guys apparently hate the trolls yet feed them.


QFT










.


----------



## 500ml (Apr 16, 2007)

As I earlier said. This is all because of the capitalist system in America creating social losers. The reason things like this rarely happen in Europe is because we go good welfare systems, and protect human beings, rather than the big companies.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 16, 2007)

HOOfan_1 said:


> It is sad how few people respect human life on this board...that is what is truly sad in this world...not just the US....that is why things like this happen, human apathy toward their fellow humans.



“The world is a stage, but the play is badly cast.”


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 16, 2007)

Please don't pay attention to the fuckwad in this thread. Anyway,

Death toll is 32 now with another 21 in the hospital. I'm wondering how anyone could do this with just a handgun as the reports say. Ah well, hopefully the police were the ones that killed him. Obviously this entire situation is just messed up beyond belief.


----------



## Beo (Apr 16, 2007)

Would someone post a more recent news link?


----------



## Zodd (Apr 16, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> What are you talking about?



Not necessarily directed at you. I'm just saying that if someone sees a guy posting comments they find insensitive after a tragedy, he is probably trolling for attention. If you want it to stop, don't reply.


----------



## theredfox12 (Apr 16, 2007)

the country always has problems . when are THEY GOING to ban guns it seems like the governments don't give a crap about the us but only terrorist i.e killing muslims


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 16, 2007)

500ml said:


> As I earlier said. This is all because of the capitalist system in America creating social losers. The reason things like this rarely happen in Europe is because we go good welfare systems, and protect human beings, rather than the big companies.



Europe has capitalistic countries too, though they are usually more socialistic.
In Germany they even have the right to bare arms


----------



## Toad Hermit (Apr 16, 2007)

Poor people but damn... he killed that much with only a handgun....


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Apr 16, 2007)

Was the killer doing it for pleasure or revenge or something else?

things like this can make me question that.


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 16, 2007)

This is just sad.

What a price to pay for right to 'bear arms'.


----------



## Gamabunta (Apr 16, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> This is just sad.
> 
> What a price to pay for right to 'bear arms'.



indeed. makes me glad im living in UK.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 16, 2007)

Zodd said:


> Not necessarily directed at you. I'm just saying that if someone sees a guy posting comments they find insensitive after a tragedy, he is probably trolling for attention. If you want it to stop, don't reply.


QFTruth




.


----------



## Trollzilla (Apr 16, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> Europe has capitalistic countries too, though they are usually more socialistic.
> In Germany they even have the right to bare arms



Prada i like you , but nothing against Germany okay?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

At the moment MSNBC has at least 22 confirmed dead.




Watching headline news live and the number is at 22. 

@Megaharrison: Where did 32 come from :S


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2007)

32 is from more updated news which seems to be comming out now.  But this is really messed up what would cause someone to snap and do this =/


----------



## theredfox12 (Apr 16, 2007)

the current motive is that he was searching for his girlfriend and  her new boyfriend and he lined them up and shot them all


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 16, 2007)

Trollzilla said:


> Prada i like you , but nothing against Germany okay?



I didn't post anything against Germany, I was just stating the facts



> @Megaharrison: Where did 32 come from :S



seconded


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

Nemesis said:


> 32 is from more updated news which seems to be comming out now.  But this is really messed up what would cause someone to snap and do this =/



What's more updated than live coverage from CNN and Headline News? 

Source please.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 16, 2007)

*gasp*

It was an asian.  Apparently in an ENGINEERING building/section?  Not surprising.

It was probably the asian parents that drove him to it.


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 16, 2007)

It never gets any easier to see.

I just hope they catch the bastards(s?), and won't be allowed to die at their own convenience after committing mass-murder.


----------



## 500ml (Apr 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> What's more updated than live coverage from CNN and Headline News?
> 
> Source please.



Talking about CNN. Why do they interview people who can't speak Enligsh? The guy's English is terrible, and heavy accented.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 16, 2007)

Fox News is reporting it's 32...that's where it probably came from.


----------



## Zodd (Apr 16, 2007)

> President Bush was described Monday as shocked and saddened by the mass shooting at Virginia Tech, the deadliest incident of campus violence ever in this country.
> 
> *"He was horrified and his immediate reaction was one of deep concern for the families of the victims*, the victims themselves, the students, the professors and all the people of Virginia who have dealt with this shocking incident" White House deputy press secretary Dana Perino said. "His thoughts and prayers are with them."
> 
> *"The president believes that there is a right for people to bear arms,* but that all laws must be followed," Perino said, noting that Bush and Education Secretary Margaret Spellings held a conference on school gun violence last October. "Certainly, bringing a gun into a school domitory and shooting ... is against the law and something someone should be held accountable for," Perino said.





I don't want this to turn into a political debate but... couldn't Bush have waited just a few days before turning this political? The corpses are still warm and he's spouting 2nd Amendment rhetoric. 



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> What's more updated than live coverage from CNN and Headline News?
> 
> Source please.



I know it seems counter-intuitive, but I find the internet is usually faster than TV news.

BTW @ everyone, my info source says he killed himself.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> @Megaharrison: Where did 32 come from :S



It's on Fox News, but I don't know if I should trust them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

Ah..now CNN is now reporting 29 deaths. Looks like the numbers will keep fluctuating, as victims who were classified as wounded fail to make it. =/


----------



## drunk kitsune (Apr 16, 2007)

If anyone viewing this thread knows people at VT, the class where most of deaths/injuries were was a civil engineering course.  So, if the people you know aren't engineers, it's very likely that they're fine.

I'm not even going to bother commenting on the people on here who've shown no respect or made this political within hours of it happening.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 16, 2007)

Taxman said:


> Fox News is reporting it's 32...that's where it probably came from.


QFTruthiness


I feel bad for FOX fan boys/girls, they rarely get quality news...





EDIT: It seems that the local affiliate reported 32 people dead, without clear confirmation, yet. Some national networks(all the non-FOX ones) rather wait for official confirmation, it seems.
.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Apr 16, 2007)

500ml said:


> Talking about CNN. Why do they interview people who can't speak Enligsh? The guy's English is terrible, and heavy accented.



It seemed middle-eastern


----------



## LayZ (Apr 16, 2007)

The world gets more and more depressing each and every day.


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 16, 2007)

the fact that this was worse than columbine... jeez.

I mean, really.

and the police chief says that at least 31 are dead, with at least 20 more wounded last time I checked.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 16, 2007)

On the political angle, we have no right to commit murder.  It doesn't prevent it.

But this is tragic.


----------



## Renzokuken_Ayee (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, this makes me sad.

I remember back in 8th grade, I used to joke with my friends about Columbine. Our fellow classmates nicknamed us the "Columbiners". It's sad that back then I probably didn't have much feeling towards anyone other than myslef.

Now, this kind of stuff hits really deep. How anyone could kill random people is beyond me. So many lives destroyed by this one event.

I foresee more gun control issues arising from this...and perhaps, the US really could use some stricter gun laws. Guns are a lot more powerful and inflict more fear than most other weapons. I used to think, well a knife has just as much potential in killing, but a gun prevents almost any action against the bearer due to fear. Besides more control, there certainly needs to be more education about guns.

I haven't read the full thread, but I do wonder if this attack was premeditated or out of rage. I guess we'll find out.

This really is a sad day. Looks like he was a few days short of the Columbine anniversary, I wonder if this is what he planned? Or perhaps coincidence...


----------



## Hi Im God (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> EDIT: I just looked at the members in the thread and saw, "Hi Im God". Oh shit, please don't send me to hell.



Too late, i'll meet you there.


----------



## Toby (Apr 16, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> This is just sad.
> 
> What a price to pay for right to 'bear arms'.



I would join the march if it were not for the biased congregation of people who connote the said right with freedom of speech. And their horrid rep-power.

Oh to hell with it.

This is a result of a right to bear arms.


----------



## theredfox12 (Apr 16, 2007)

Shishou said:


> *gasp*
> 
> It was an asian.  Apparently in an ENGINEERING building/section?  Not surprising.
> 
> It was probably the asian parents that drove him to it.


 

i feel fucking angry by that comment my parents are Asian you racist fucker if American stayed out of east business and banned fire arms this would not happen


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh gosh, how can they fail to stop them so bad?


----------



## kojak488 (Apr 16, 2007)

I go to Virginia Tech.  This shit is fucking insane!  Two times in one fucking year..


----------



## theredfox12 (Apr 16, 2007)

kojak488 said:


> I go to Virginia Tech.  This shit is fucking insane!  Two times in one fucking year..



is it a low ranked uni in the polls ?


----------



## kojak488 (Apr 16, 2007)

We have the most full-time students in the state so no we aren't too small.  Played for the National Championship in football back in '99 if memory recalls the year correctly.

[Edit] So about 25,000 students last I remember hearing in the year.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 16, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> Europe has capitalistic countries too, though they are usually more socialistic.
> In Germany they even have the right to bare arms



O RLY?.........


----------



## kojak488 (Apr 16, 2007)

They're starting to move bodies out and we got a count of 34 now.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 16, 2007)

That's bullshit. Carrying arms in Germany is illegal without permit and even then you have no right to be carrying it outside hunting areas. Unless you consider unreasonably large mugs of beer and bratwurst arms.


More ontopic:

This sucks. But I seem to be getting somewhat unsensitive towards these kinds of things. No one deserves to be shot down like cattle, but I have the idea you're almost asking for incidents like this with all that idiotic freedom to tote guns around.


----------



## Lady Azura (Apr 16, 2007)

That's terrible.

My condolences go out to the families of the victims.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 16, 2007)

You can carry them if you have a special pemission. Outside of hunting areas. but buying a gun and registering it ain't enough. They check you, whether you're mentally stable.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 16, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> You can carry them if you have a special pemission. Outside of hunting areas. but buying a gun and registering it ain't enough. They check you, whether you're mentally stable.



Same as here kinda. It's not something like buying a pack of cigarettes. And they are not easy on handing out the special permits. But I'm pretty sure you will still get arrested or at least questioned if you carry around a gun in places you really don't need it. Despite the permit.


----------



## Tuga-kun (Apr 16, 2007)

yay for free america!


----------



## kojak488 (Apr 16, 2007)

Rumors among the students is that the guy shot his girlfriend in the morning before getting information on where her new beau was going to be before going there for his class.  That's why he did both room 205 and 206, but remember it's a rumor going through campus not confirmed.


----------



## kojak488 (Apr 16, 2007)

What I find ironic is that a few weeks ago, in the public schools (middle, high, etc.), there was an incident that was stopped.  A kid had brought a gun into the school intending to shoot the principle and another student, but one of his friends ratted him out before he could do anything.

I hope you all realize that this can happen anywhere!  Three times--twice today--within a month is just *wow.*


----------



## Furious George (Apr 16, 2007)

Just read about this...

Really sucks.


----------



## Alucard (Apr 16, 2007)

kojak488 said:


> Rumors among the students is that the guy shot his girlfriend in the morning before getting information on where her new beau was going to be before going there for his class.  That's why he did both room 205 and 206, but remember it's a rumor going through campus not confirmed.



where did you hear that..?


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 16, 2007)

Shit happens :/

Memento mori.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 16, 2007)

*Sigh* Jack Thompson's on Fox News right now with his bullshit.


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 16, 2007)

You know, If everybody had a gun (like the constitution suggests)

The deathcount would be much lower.

...

just sayin'

(/right-wing spin)


----------



## Kri (Apr 16, 2007)

The most frustrating part is that I _still_ haven't heard from any friends there, although I understand that they've got plenty going on right now, and I'll work on being optimistic and patient.

As for our right to bear arms, a Constitutional amendment to remove that right would need to be ratified in *three fourths* of our states. I can assure you, it's not going to happen.



DeepThought said:


> You know, If everybody had a gun (like the constitution suggests)
> 
> The deathcount would be much lower.
> 
> ...


The Second Amendment was intended to protect us from the British. The entire premise of it is completely outdated.

That's just my opinion, as yours is yours.

Left-wing spin ~


----------



## Red (Apr 16, 2007)

Now It's 31. the same number of people viewing this thread.





The Rock said:


> Welcome to Earth. Enjoy your stay.



Trying to look tough doesn't make you look cool.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, it's rather poor journalism to bring in a wanker like Jack Thompson in on this.  Especially when there's no clear idea what when on!


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 16, 2007)

They have the right for bearing arms not the duty.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 16, 2007)

What a tragedy. My condolences to all their families and friends.


----------



## blackdragon2187 (Apr 16, 2007)

I was thinking "what are you guys talking about?"

But i see it on yahoo news.

Where i am they are mostly reported on the north-eastern that hit my area (and flooded my basement. <_<)

It scares me how pathetic some people can be.  Instead of killing innocent lives just kill yourself and get it over and done with.

From the article is said: 





> Some students bitterly questioned why the gunman was able to strike a second time, two hours after the bloodshed began.



So he killed some people; stopped; then just went on killing some more?

This is seriously a tragedy.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Apr 16, 2007)

Fuck.

It's bat-shit crazy bastards like this guy that are going to get my right to go out in the desert and have a good time shooting old computer parts taken away.

Cars killed 1000's more every year but no one would ever ban them, yet some dumbfuck shoots up his school and a million soccer moms across America are going to bitch until they take my WWII M1 Garand that I keep as a historical relic and my 92F Beretta that I shoot for fun away.

...meanwhile crazy fucks like this guy are still going to be purchasing unregistered assault rifles and killing dozens more.


----------



## Red (Apr 16, 2007)

Guns dont kill people, they just make it easier.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 16, 2007)

Kazer said:


> *Sigh* Jack Thompson's on Fox News right now with his bullshit.



Shit, more video is evil Propaganda, eh?


----------



## Alucard (Apr 16, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> The most frustrating part is that I _still_ haven't heard from any friends there, although I understand that they've got plenty going on right now, and I'll work on being optimistic and patient.
> 
> As for our right to bear arms, a Constitutional amendment to remove that right would need to be ratified in *three fourths* of our states. I can assure you, it's not going to happen.



...i think that was the most stupidest thing that Bush has ever said...i mean who the hell talks about the RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS this soon....it sounded like he was already telling lawmakers no to more gun restrictions.


----------



## kojak488 (Apr 16, 2007)

Alucard said:


> where did you hear that..?



I go to Virginia Tech.  People from Norris have told us it started in 205 and 206 so that's how I know that bit.  Remember, what you quoted about the two incidents being connected is only a rumor right now.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 16, 2007)

*The murderers myspace: *


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> Well, it's rather hard to give a shit when this happens every day in the US.



that isn't true. and that's not a LOL moment u lil prick. If you were in that school, try and lol. There's nothing funny about people getting killed because someone just felt like killing. Your statement was exaggerate, a big ugly overstatement.


----------



## Art is a Bang! (Apr 16, 2007)

This is terrible, absolutely tragic. The U.S needs stricter gun laws, there have been too may shootings.  

I heard about it on MSN, not sure how accurate the information is:


----------



## Alucard (Apr 16, 2007)

kojak488 said:


> I go to Virginia Tech.  People from Norris have told us it started in 205 and 206 so that's how I know that bit.  Remember, what you quoted about the two incidents being connected is only a rumor right now.



..wow...i am still kind of puzzled about the 2 hour gap....but i cant imagine if that rumor might be true....shit....what got me thinking is the part of the bomb threats they were saying that happened last week at Virgina Tech....because apparently there were bomb threats at my sister's high school last week...hell they didn't let anyone go to school with backpacks today....i hope this shit doesn't happen in my town too...


----------



## Junas (Apr 16, 2007)

Heard about this from a friend in class... Just shocked the hellva out of everyone... Can't imagine how the victims' families will find out about what happened. This is a sad day...


----------



## Kri (Apr 16, 2007)

uncle jafuncle said:


> ...meanwhile crazy fucks like this guy are still going to be purchasing unregistered assault rifles and killing dozens more.


That is the point that most people miss. The majority of guns in circulation here are unregistered and illegal. Certainly having it legal to carry a registered weapon as a licensed individual doesn't make it any easier to determine quickly who can and who cannot have their weapons, but even if it were not legal to carry a weapon, people would get them anyway. The only difference is that even the people with no negative intentions would have to go 'underground' to do so.

Also, from what I understand, the school may have released an email after the initial shooting, before classes began, for students to be cautious, rather than cancelling classes. Cancelling classes may have saved in excess of 20 people's lives.

That wouldn't be too unlikely, though. We've had issues here at Georgia Tech and emails are usually how they deal with warning us, the students, about any possible danger.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Apr 16, 2007)

Taxman said:


> Fox News is reporting it's 32...that's where it probably came from.



32 Victims including the gunman... 22 Officially dead.


----------



## Alucard (Apr 16, 2007)

~Kaio-Cam~ said:


> 32 Victims including the gunman... 22 Officially dead.



everyone is reporting 31 dead.


----------



## Nisukeita (Apr 16, 2007)

RK_sexin_the_blender said:


> *The murderers myspace: *


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 16, 2007)

Guns don't kill people, people kill people! So enough with this people are not supposed to own and/or bear arms bullshit.


----------



## Alucard (Apr 16, 2007)

i highly doubt it...altough...one student who was on msnbc...said the guy was ...asian....in the early 20's


----------



## Renzokuken_Ayee (Apr 16, 2007)

Nisukeita said:


> seriously?
> 
> wow...thats honestly not who I was expecting at all......



I don't think his name has been released, plus there is not hate comments on it yet. Best to assume it is not his until we get some confirmation.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 16, 2007)

How can you miss so much?


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 16, 2007)

The death number keeps rising.  

Wouldn't be surprised if the gunman just kind of cracked about something, he might of had a mental condition, either that or he's was some very strong drugs.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 16, 2007)

I wish the best for the families of the slain. This is real sad.


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 16, 2007)

RK_sexin_the_blender said:


> *The murderers myspace: *


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 16, 2007)

I think I may know the shooter.

I'm searching for his myspace now.


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 16, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Myspace, huh? Well that explains the whole homicidal maniac thing.



Is Imus on his friends list?


----------



## Lullebulle (Apr 16, 2007)

Red said:


> Guns dont kill people, they just make it easier.



Do you think he could have killed this many people with sticks and stones? I really doubt it.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2007)

kidz today..........


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 16, 2007)

Heres his myspace


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Apr 16, 2007)

i just saw a brief news clip of them arresting a japanese or chinese man, does anyone reckon the pressure of being a mangaka has finally got to kishimoto and he just flipped out in america?

still tho, wtf posseses people to even consider doing stuff like this? i assume its another poor sod beaten down by society to the point where he feels the only way he can confirm his existence is by staining his name on the pages of history

they will prolly blame slayer, or maybe this time its fall out boys fault.


----------



## Renzokuken_Ayee (Apr 16, 2007)

Lullebulle said:


> Do you think he could have killed this many people with sticks and stones? I really doubt it.



Well ,he meant (or was jokingly saying) that guns have a higher ability to kill.
Many things have the potential to kill, but guns make killing a lot easier than as you suggested, sticks and stones.
That doesn't mean the gun itself is responsible for the deaths, just as a stick or a stone isn't responsible for death if they are used to kill someone.

It was the person wielding the gun who bears responsibility, just as the person weirld the stick/stones who kills that is responsible. Just guns allow someone to kill at lot more people and inflict a lot more fear.


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 16, 2007)

Renzokuken_Ayee said:


> Well ,he meant (or was jokingly saying) that guns have a higher ability to kill.
> Many things have the potential to kill, but guns make killing a lot easier than as you suggested, sticks and stones.
> That doesn't mean the gun itself is responsible for the deaths, just as a stick or a stone isn't responsible for death if they are used to kill someone.
> 
> It was the person wielding the gun who bears responsibility, just as the person weirld the stick/stones who kills that is responsible. Just guns allow someone to kill at lot more people and inflict a lot more fear.



*sigh*

Jokes just aren't funny when you have to explain them...


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Apr 16, 2007)

his myspace says.....bullet time...and then some..........jesus.he wasnt lying.


----------



## Verdius (Apr 16, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> Guns don't kill people, people kill people! So enough with this people are not supposed to own and/or bear arms bullshit.




Right because if he didn't have a gun I imagined he could've JUST AS EASILY beaten them all to death with his bare hands in the same amount of time.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2007)

as much as this is sad, stupid, and downright blockheaded which it is.


I can only imagine the backlash from Gun Control nuts in the following weeks.....*sigh*


----------



## Renzokuken_Ayee (Apr 16, 2007)

[Suigetsu];7945613 said:
			
		

> Heres his myspace



Wait, I thought the killer was dead?

You're picture looks like the guy is restrained.

I need proof.

Edit* Look at the comment! "Adam, tell me why you look like the VA shooter?" O_O


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Apr 16, 2007)

[Suigetsu];7945613 said:
			
		

> Heres his myspace



are u sure...they're saying they are not sure if the shooter took his life or if police shot him. No names were released either.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm not sure.

While i was looking at yahoo story i saw the picture.. immediately i thought "Oh shit, its ADAM!"



Renzokuken_Ayee said:


> Wait, I thought the killer was dead?
> 
> You're picture looks like the guy is restrained.
> 
> ...



That was my comment.


----------



## Nisukeita (Apr 16, 2007)

News is saying the shooter is dead.....thats not the killer


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 16, 2007)

Nisukeita said:


> News is saying the shooter is dead.....thats not the killer



Well, he may not be, but then why was he cuffed?

Was he an aid to the killer?


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 16, 2007)

Renzokuken_Ayee said:


> Wait, I thought the killer was dead?
> 
> You're picture looks like the guy is restrained.
> 
> ...


Just about to ask that, but seems Suigetsu answered while I was typing.

Wasn't this a double shooting?


----------



## Aecen (Apr 16, 2007)

[Suigetsu];7945816 said:
			
		

> Well, he may not be, but then why was he cuffed?
> 
> Was he an aid to the killer?



They first grabbed the wrong person.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 16, 2007)

Aecen said:


> They first grabbed the wrong person.



AwwwH Damn. They got Adam..



Ok, back to serious business.
The security at VT sux. If there was one killer and a 2 hr gap between the shootings, someone needs to get fired.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Apr 16, 2007)

[Suigetsu];7945816 said:
			
		

> Well, he may not be, but then why was he cuffed?
> 
> Was he an aid to the killer?



there's a few reasons why cops will cuff someone in a situation like this. I'm guessing he was one of the first to run out of the building during the shootings. If I were a law enforcer, I would stop anyone from running out of the building since they may be a suspect.


----------



## Virtua_Fighter (Apr 16, 2007)

[Suigetsu];7945816 said:
			
		

> Well, he may not be, but then why was he cuffed?
> 
> Was he an aid to the killer?



No, i saw on teh news this mourning that the person in the picture is not an accomplice, just a reporter who came too close to the scene of teh crime, and so police had to cuff him.  But yeah, the killer is allegedly an asian american male.  Being an Asian American myself, I feel so ashamed and dissappointed that this happened.


----------



## Aecen (Apr 16, 2007)

Two hours is extremely long, however this guy didnt use the classic rifle, he had two pistols, so if he wanted to he could easily slip in with the crowd and no one would even notice.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 16, 2007)

Virtua_Fighter said:


> No, i saw on teh news this mourning that the person in the picture is not an accomplice, just a reporter who came too close to the scene of teh crime, and so police had to cuff him.  But yeah, the killer is allegedly an asian american male.  Being an Asian American myself, I feel so ashamed and dissappointed that this happened.



Oh i see. 

Yea, I have to endure this at school tommorow... Mrs. Weaver is gonna play the hell outta me tommorow in Busn. Mgmt..


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 16, 2007)

Verdius said:


> Right because if he didn't have a gun I imagined he could've JUST AS EASILY beaten them all to death with his bare hands in the same amount of time.



No, but if he didn't have access to a gun, he probably would've improvised an explosive device of some sort that would've killed at least twice as much kids, not to mention the collateral damage. My point is that the perpetrator is the one responsible for the deaths of those students not the 9mm firearm that he used.


----------



## Renzokuken_Ayee (Apr 16, 2007)

Ah, Sui, did you delete you comment? Ah, I was getting screenshot of his myspace so I could have material for an research paper. If you get anymore info, keep me informed.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 16, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> No, but if he didn't have access to a gun, he probably would've improvised an explosive device of some sort that would've killed at least twice as much kids, not to mention the collateral damage. My point is that the perpetrator is the one responsible for the deaths of those students not the 9mm firearm that he used.


OK, I certainly don't agree with that.  Bomb making takes skill and effort.  What is most likely would be a knife.  Certainly that seems to be the case in the UK, where citizens are not allowed to own handguns.  There aren't any student bombings, but there _are_ stabbings.  (There are Al Quaeda bombings though!  That's a different issue though.)


----------



## Verdius (Apr 16, 2007)

Right, bombings usually take much more motive and ambition than a sudden draw of a knife/gun. Honestly if bombings were that much of a problem I'd imagine england/japan would be a crater by now.


----------



## Renzokuken_Ayee (Apr 16, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> OK, I certainly don't agree with that.  Bomb making takes skill and effort.  What is most likely would be a knife.  Certainly that seems to be the case in the UK, where citizens are not allowed to own handguns.  There aren't any student bombings, but there _are_ stabbings.  (There is Al Quaeda bombings though!  That's a different issue though.)



I disagree, if these are premeditated, explosives can happen.
Didn't Columbine involve some explosives? Either found or went off.
The materials aren't too hard to obtain. If you really want to, then you can make an explosive.


----------



## Denji (Apr 16, 2007)

How mortifying. I'm practically floored. I'm totally at a loss for words.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 16, 2007)

Renzokuken_Ayee said:


> I disagree, if these are premeditated, explosives can happen.
> Didn't Columbine involve some explosives? Either found or went off.
> The materials aren't too hard to obtain. If you really want to, then you can make an explosive.



Thanks, you beat me to it. Trying to explain that to some of the people here is like banging my fucking head against a brick wall.


----------



## Jaggerjack (Apr 16, 2007)

Even worse than Columbine. Damn, I remember hearing about this in class today.

what's the world coming too...


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Apr 16, 2007)

I am tempted to beat that record now...


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 16, 2007)

Renzokuken_Ayee said:


> I disagree, if these are premeditated, explosives can happen.
> Didn't Columbine involve some explosives? Either found or went off.
> The materials aren't too hard to obtain. If you really want to, then you can make an explosive.


The bombs didn't kill anyone!   The guns did!  It's hard to make working explosives!  I believe they were all defective.

I will stand by my comment that *most* people who want to kill will just settle for knives (or blunt objects) if guns are unavailable.


----------



## Renzokuken_Ayee (Apr 16, 2007)

> With instructions from the Internet, they also built 99 improvised explosive devices of various designs and sizes.





> Harris and Klebold had set up a small fire bomb in a field half a mile away from the school. The bomb was set to explode at 11:14 a.m., and is thought to have been placed there as a diversion for emergency personnel. The bomb did partially detonate, and caused a small fire that was extinguished by the fire department.





> At Columbine, the pair met near Harris' car and armed two 20 pound (9 kg) propane bombs before entering the cafeteria a few minutes before the "A" lunch shift began, placing the duffel bags carrying the bombs inside; each bomb was set to explode at approximately 11:17 a.m. At the moment they entered the cafeteria, a custodian removed the security camera video tape, rewound it, and placed a new tape in the slot, so the act of placing the bombs was not recorded. However, once the new tape was started the bags could be seen clearly. The bombs had enough explosive power to destroy the entire cafeteria and bring the library above crashing down. Each shooter then returned to his car to wait until the bombs exploded.


----------



## Verdius (Apr 16, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> Thanks, you beat me to it. Trying to explain that to some of the people here is like banging my fucking head against a brick wall.



Yes you're so completely right, there have been so many attempted bombings this year like that little kid bringing in a high powered gun to school. Wait that's a gun not a bomb silly me.

Really you're fucking stupid and sick if you think we should keep guns so people can kill eachother with guns instead of bombs. Honestly who's there to stop people from doing both? At least it's on option they can't use. Show me any news about how there are bombing sprees in schools in other countries that ban the use of guns and I'll kiss your ass otherwise keep banging your head into a wall and don't stop until your brain falls out.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 16, 2007)

I saw it on the local news. Oh man so awful, i think im gonna cry


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 16, 2007)

The point is that if someone _*really*_ wants to kill another individual and they don't have access to a gun then they're most likely going to find another way to do it.


----------



## Renzokuken_Ayee (Apr 16, 2007)

I hadn't read your posts before, I was just showing how explosives are an easy and affective way to kill, showing you how they were attempted to be used at Columbine.

What the US should do regarding guns? I have no comment.


----------



## Ucal (Apr 16, 2007)

This is pretty awful.  My world history teacher told me about it but I couldn't tell if he was just making it up.  Looking back, maybe I was just hoping he was.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 16, 2007)

Sky news is stating that 33 people including the gunman are now dead and that some of the doors were chained shut from the inside.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 16, 2007)

As if Columbine wasn't enough..


----------



## kojak488 (Apr 16, 2007)

It's confirmed, as I said earlier, that 34 people are dead.  There were 31 people who died in the Norris Hall shooting, 2 in the A-J dorm shooting, and the gunment for a total of 34.


----------



## Kuchiki_Rukia (Apr 16, 2007)

This is horrible.  Absolutely horrible.  Security really needs to get better these days.  If I wanted to, I could just bring a gun to my school and kill multiple people.  I've been to places where, if that detector thing to make sure you don't have a gun goes off, they don't even check.


----------



## sel (Apr 16, 2007)

There shouldnt even need to be a detector man. Shit like this just shouldnt happen


----------



## Saosin (Apr 16, 2007)

> Whether or not they do, it'll be blamed on Grand Theft Auto.



And Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Kraze (Apr 16, 2007)

I, for one, am not at a loss of words. I have no much anger in me and could write a book where every word is a profanity. It makes me so sad  and angry every time I hear something like this. No matter where it takes place in the world. This shit is fucked up. Simple.

I was listening to a father speak about this tragedy, who lost his child in the Columbine shooting, and he was nothing but right. So much could have been done to prevent this. For fuck sakes, this campus just had a shooting 8 months ago!? And yet, this happens. WTF!?

And yet, here I am, yet again wishing I never turned on my Tv. Theres nothing I can do to help or have helped to prevent this. I am helpless. I pray for the victim's family's. My heart goes out to all of them.

And as much as I wanted to skull-fuck that dipshit on page one, he was right. This is just another tragedy. Most of you, I included, will have moved on in the next coming days and will most likely forget this, until another tragedy reminds us. The friends and familys will never forget though, never. 

This world is fucked


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2007)

I'l tell you whats fucked up, its the gun licensing laws. I cant believe the gun laws in the USA still haven't been changed, its probably due to some redneck in the senate refusing to change the law. Guns should be banned, just like here in the UK. I feel so sad for the families, does anyone know why this guy did it?


----------



## Verdius (Apr 16, 2007)

RK_sexin_the_blender said:


> The point is that if someone _*really*_ wants to kill another individual and they don't have access to a gun then they're most likely going to find another way to do it.



And that other way is typically something right in sight, usually some sort of blunt object or knife.

*EDIT* You don't typically hear about someone cracking then taking the time to make a bomb or elaborate plan do you?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2007)

"The point is that if someone really wants to kill another individual and they don't have access to a gun then they're most likely going to find another way to do it."

Would he really have been capable of killing 30 other people then? Guns should be banned. Nuff said.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Apr 16, 2007)

one person... doing all this
it's absolutely terrible... 
im at a loss for words... to see things like this happen again...


----------



## Virtua_Fighter (Apr 16, 2007)

Part of the blame should be on teh school.  I mean, they made a poor choice to not alert the student about the first shooting that kill one person at 7 am, instead they announced via email hours later when all the students are in class.  Shame on whoever made that decision!!!


----------



## Red (Apr 16, 2007)

Verdius said:


> Right because if he didn't have a gun I imagined he could've JUST AS EASILY beaten them all to death with his bare hands in the same amount of time.


If he wanted to kill someone even without a gun, he would have. Hey people lets ban everything that causes death. From baby food bottles to tooth picks


----------



## Renzokuken_Ayee (Apr 16, 2007)

Verdius said:


> And that other way is typically something right in sight, usually some sort of blunt object or knife.



Yes, but what we are dealing with here is seemingly different. He killed 34 people. Was it his intent to kill only a couple specific people or just to kill people? As with Columbine, their targets were anyone they could get. You don't use only knives if you have access to explosives. I think this all comes down to if it was premeditated. I really don't want to get into a gun debate, I'm just saying for those planning to kill a large amount of people, they might consider explosives. Most people who plan on killing someone with a gun only target one person and do it when not many witnesses around. My only thoughts is if this was out of rage and he needed to kill witnesses. I just need more background on the guy.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 16, 2007)

jack thompson said:
			
		

> IT'S TEH VIDEO GAMEZ FAULTS!!!111



Theres always a wacko with a gun around at the wrong time.....


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 16, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I'l tell you whats fucked up, its the gun licensing laws. I cant believe the gun laws in the USA still haven't been changed, its probably due to some redneck in the senate refusing to change the law. Guns should be banned, just like here in the UK.



That's virtually impossible. The UK banned guns because there were hardly any guns in circulation and there wasn't a gun industry. We never had guns to remove from the system so our gun crime is incredibly low.

In America there are too many guns in circulation to remove. If you banned them, you would simply be taking them out of the hands of law-abiding individuals while the criminal element would continue to be armed, which is arguably a more dangerous situation.

Still, in Virginia you can walk into a gun shop and buy a gun without a background check. That is just unacceptable. The gun laws _need_ to change, or else things like this will just keep happening. 



> If he wanted to kill someone even without a gun, he would have. Hey people lets ban everything that causes death. From baby food bottles to tooth picks



Don't be silly. If he'd been forced to use something other than a gun, do you really think the body count would have been so high today? Guns _do_ kill people, whether you like to admit it or not. Making them so readily available to just about anyone only increases the likelihood of tragedies like this happening, just as having ready-made bombs available to the general public would increase the likelihood of a bombing. I think people would agree putting bombs on sale to the general public would be an insanely bad idea, yet their purpose and the devastation they can cause is about that of a modern handgun.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 16, 2007)

Incredibly tragic.  I'm glad some of our members who were there today have checked in to say they're all right.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 16, 2007)

> Part of the blame should be on teh school. I mean, they made a poor choice to not alert the student about the first shooting that kill one person at 7 am, instead they announced via email hours later when all the students are in class.


 This is true.....


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 16, 2007)

No stupid guns don't kill anyone.  It's the bullets that kill people.  And who fires the bullet the crazed loser who thinks E has something to prove.  Banning guns will do nothing because your not about to stop black market smuggling and it's pretty damn retarded to do.  How about people grow some fucking brains and not go around shooting up places hmm?


----------



## Verdius (Apr 16, 2007)

Red said:


> If he wanted to kill someone even without a gun, he would have. Hey people lets ban everything that causes death. From baby food bottles to tooth picks




Or we could not be stupid and just ban the items actually made to kill, you know like guns?

*EDIT: I suppose Amaretti is right in that an all out ban would not be taken easily but at least increase the requirements needed to obtain one and then increase the way they are stored. 

I mean sure any normal sane person can get one for protection (Yet how rarely do we hear of someone successfully using it for such.) but they could have an idiot child that decide it'll be cool to go and shoot some people with his daddy's gun. Or have their house burglerized and have their gun taken then in the hands of criminals.


----------



## Auron (Apr 16, 2007)

Man these kids nowadays...they get a little sad and grab a gun and start shooting people.  Don't got no fucking morals.  And how the hell did 1 guy with 2 guns kill 32 people? Being serious he must've had some crazy aim and practice beforehand.

RIP to the victims


----------



## beasty (Apr 16, 2007)

I find this a horrrible situation.

But what amazes me is the 1 man with a 2 guns vs aleast 200 ppl = 34 deaths.

I mean jeez just jump on him all at once. Im sure the killer isnt superhuman.


----------



## Cair (Apr 16, 2007)

Ugh. I can't believe the sick bastards we call Americans anymore...that's terrible...nothing else I can say.


----------



## The Internet (Apr 16, 2007)

Well this proves asians are better at shooting in general.

This man out did two people that had a shotgun, rifle, and pipe bombs with just two hand guns.


Not praising anything, but jesus christ. What the fuck did they do to provoke this bullshit


----------



## Razza (Apr 16, 2007)

*sigh* There really are some psychos out there. I feel sorry for the families.


----------



## Verdius (Apr 16, 2007)

xXRock_LeeXx said:


> Ugh. I can't believe the sick bastards we call Americans anymore...that's terrible...nothing else I can say.



Yes those sick bastards of the victim's families. Though I do understand what you're saying, this is making me think about moving to another country.


----------



## Outlandish (Apr 16, 2007)

The Value of human life has dropped again, my condolences to the victims and families of the victims.


Ban guns from the biggest distributor of them all ?  

America has become a breeding ground for the greediest cultures.


----------



## Altron (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah i read a bout this incident this morning, seriously that sucks and sad and makes Colombine look innocent.


----------



## Verdius (Apr 16, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Well this proves asians are better at shooting in general.
> 
> This man out did two people that had a shotgun, rifle, and pipe bombs with just two hand guns.
> 
> ...




I imagine he was thinking something along the lines of, "I just shot my girlfriend oh shit I'm done for my life is over, all of the hard work I put into this school and to get here! *sees another student that hasn't lost everything* It's not fair why did this happen to me?"

That's what I imagine what went through his head anyway.


----------



## Okage (Apr 16, 2007)

My skool really needs to have more appreciation for current events. I didn't know about this until I got home and saw the tv. The crazies always seem to pop outta nowhere and hit the skools now. Not a single guard had a gun I heard. If they did they could've taken him down. Not to mention the fact that the cops where in the area investigating a previous shooting related to this one and didn't respond well at all. Many things meant to protect simply failed in this instance.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> lol oh wow.





The Rock said:


> Well, it's rather hard to give a shit when this happens every day in the US.





The Rock said:


> Okay then. So I stand by what I said before.
> 
> *lol oh wow.*



Why isn't this stupid fuck banned, or at least negged to hell yet?  Seriously.  This is insulting, immature, and terrible in so many ways.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 16, 2007)

Eh,32 people isn't that many. More people will die of starvation today than those killed in the shooting.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 16, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Why isn't this stupid fuck banned, or at least negged to hell yet?  Seriously.  This is insulting, immature, and terrible in so many ways.



Do you have any idea of how many african women and children are killed, mutilated and raped every day in Uganda and other tribal societies in africa? A lot more than 33 people I can tell you that.

People die horribly everyday. Some people think what happened at VT today is insignificant in the grand scheme of things, and they wouldn't be wrong.

Shit happens, just be glad that the shit isn't on you and move on.


----------



## The Hungry Wolf (Apr 16, 2007)

Sad..as a uni student myself i can only think "what if it was me and not them?" 
my condolences (sp?) to the famlies


----------



## mister_manji (Apr 16, 2007)

Close said:


> Hey, Rock, we'll all laugh when your dead.


and ill laugh as you get hit by my car. 


Paracetamol Girl said:


> this is pretty fucked up
> 
> and I'm like wtf 21 dead couldn't somebody shoot the damn bastard before it went this far!?


 because they dont allow guns on campus im guessing?

one legal pistol packer couldve ended this with a single shot, but no. this is what happens when your security guards dont carry guns. also, couldnt 200+ people rush the guy?


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 16, 2007)

That sucked but unfortunately i wasnt really shocked or suprised by this.

Lets hope we dont see copycats.

Its a terrible tragedy but i do kinda agree that this isnt exactly revolutionary. People get slaughtered by the hundreds everyday in Iraq, Afghanistan, Sudan, Somalia, Congo and many other places which doesnt even get half of all the media attention.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow, this is both sad and unbelievably shocking. I can't believe someone can just pick up a gun and just shoot innocent college kids without even stopping.


----------



## mister_manji (Apr 16, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I'l tell you whats fucked up, its the gun licensing laws. I cant believe the gun laws in the USA still haven't been changed, its probably due to some redneck in the senate refusing to change the law. Guns should be banned, just like here in the UK. I feel so sad for the families, does anyone know why this guy did it?


youre a dumbass. after you banned guns in the UK, crime went UP. your logic is flawed.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 16, 2007)

A tragic story, representing the equivalent of deaths in the rest of the US about every five minutes.

Scary as hell, and I feel bad for the victims and their families, but what can you do?  Grieving for people you've never heard of isn't beneficial to anyone.
You move on.  It's the best you can do for everyone.


----------



## SamRH (Apr 16, 2007)

I hate hearing about this kind of stuff, I can't even imagine what those families are going through...


----------



## Jaga (Apr 16, 2007)

it takes 1 nutcase to ruin tons of lives. colleges are really unsecure. anybody from the outside can get in and do anything. and its from the inside.. well i guess this is the result...i'm guessing it was a student who did it... how would have traveled so far and shot at 2, seemingly specific places. 

And the fact that he was asian going into an engineering room may have meant something about like that his professor was their... i dunno...


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

Negged already. "Hey. Here's an idea! How about you go fuck yourself  ~ Robotkiller"

What, too unintelligent to actually post any argument to what I said?

You people downplaying the deaths of these innocent students need to grow up.  Yes, thousands of other innocent people die everywhere every day, but guess what?  People who really care get out there and try to support a cause to help clean that shit up.  This week is Darfur Awareness week at my school, and we're currently trying to get funding to help the people over there, so before you go bitching about people being upset about this shooting, and not caring about other people, maybe you should hold your fucking ignorant tongues.

There's nothing wrong or stupid about feeling pity for a bunch of students who were just living their lives.


----------



## Austere (Apr 16, 2007)

RK_sexin_the_blender said:


> Do you have any idea of how many african women and children are killed, mutilated and raped every day in Uganda and other tribal societies in africa? A lot more than 33 people I can tell you that.
> 
> People die horribly everyday. Some people think what happened at VT today is insignificant in the grand scheme of things, and they wouldn't be wrong.
> 
> Shit happens, just be glad that the shit isn't on you and move on.



The day when you lose empathy for those who have loved ones killed is the day you become heartless, it doesn't matter who it or where they are, when tragic events like these happen, it impacts someone greatly, feel for them and stop being cold-hearted.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

Purple haze said:


> lol, you're the one who needs growing up that other guy came in this thread and respectfully gave his opinion while your response came off sounding like a teenage girl on a bloody period.



Oh man, you sure got me.  I usually do get pissed when stupid, insensitive dickheads - such as yourself - post stupid, insensitive bullshit that has no place here.  Learn how to type and maybe I'll consider what you say.  There are these things, called periods, and these other things, called capital letters, and when you use them they make you NOT sound like an ignorant kid.

Yet another stupid kid who needs to grow up.


----------



## Peak (Apr 16, 2007)

Jesus Christ it got so big in a day.
Luckly I wasn't there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 16, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Oh man, you sure got me.  I usually do get pissed when stupid, insensitive dickheads - such as yourself - post stupid, insensitive bullshit that has no place here.  Learn how to type and maybe I'll consider what you say.  There are these things, called periods, and these other things, called capital letters, and when you use them they make you NOT sound like an ignorant kid.
> 
> Yet another stupid kid who needs to grow up.



So because your opinion differs from theirs they are immature? People are entitled to their opinions,if they upset you just suck it up. This is the internet.


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 16, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Oh man, you sure got me.  I usually do get pissed when stupid, insensitive dickheads - such as yourself - post stupid, insensitive bullshit that has no place here.  Learn how to type and maybe I'll consider what you say.  There are these things, called periods, and these other things, called capital letters, and when you use them they make you NOT sound like an ignorant kid.
> 
> Yet another stupid kid who needs to grow up.



I didn't feel like using them.

How was that insensitive? I didn't say that those people deserved to die or joked about the situation. If you ask me you are the one who is acting like a dickhead.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> So because your opinion differs from theirs they are immature? People are entitled to their opinions,if they upset you just suck it up. This is the internet.



Goddamn, you stupid fucks really need to learn what a fucking opinion is.  Everytime you post something stupid and wrong, and get insulted appropriately, you start screaming "it's just my opinion!"  GROW UP!  Opinions can be wrong, uninformed, ignorant, racist, sexist, and just plain stupid.

It wasn't an opinion anyway, it was an insensitive remark that was unnecessary, disrespectful, and fucking rude.

Stop spouting off your stupid "well it's my opinion so I can say it" and learn that an opinion only counts when there's some intelligence to back it up.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 16, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Goddamn, you stupid fucks really need to learn what a fucking opinion is.  Everytime you post something stupid and wrong, and get insulted appropriately, you start screaming "it's just my opinion!"  GROW UP!  Opinions can be wrong, uninformed, ignorant, racist, sexist, and just plain stupid.
> 
> It wasn't an opinion anyway, it was an insensitive remark that was unnecessary, disrespectful, and fucking rude.
> 
> Stop spouting off your stupid "well it's my opinion so I can say it" and learn that an opinion only counts when there's some intelligence to back it up.



I never said my,or anyones,opinion counted. I said not to take it so personally.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

Purple haze said:


> I didn't feel like using them.
> 
> How was that insensitive? I didn't say that those people deserved to die or joked about the situation. If you ask me you are the one who is acting like a dickhead.



No, you're just pissed I said something to the guy and you didn't agree with it.  He had it coming to him.  He played down their death like it means nothing.  When I hear about people in Africa and Iraq getting killed because they're all stupid barbarians who can't even fight for themselves, I don't laugh about it, do I?

Oh, that last part is just my "opinion."  I can say it because that's how I feel.  GET THE FUCKING POINT, DUMBASS?


----------



## Little Washu (Apr 16, 2007)

Man this is sad.   Wouldn't be to surprised if they up police activity in colleges and high schools.  This will be a day long remembered.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 16, 2007)

Kduff said:


> No, you're just pissed I said something to the guy and you didn't agree with it.  He had it coming to him.  He played down their death like it means nothing.  When I hear about people in Africa and Iraq getting killed because they're all stupid barbarians who can't even fight for themselves, I don't laugh about it, do I?
> 
> Oh, that last part is just my "opinion."  I can say it because that's how I feel.  GET THE FUCKING POINT, DUMBASS?



If that's what you want to believe so be it. I'm not going to catch E-motions over something somebody I don't even know typed on an internet forum dedicated to a cartoon.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I never said my,or anyones,opinion counted. I said not to take it so personally.



Why shouldn't I?  I'm not a fucking coward like most of you who never stands up for what is right.  I don't go around saying "well it doesn't affect me so I don't care."  That's the defining quality of apathetic cowards.  I stand up for things, and I take the heat for standing up for what is right.

Maybe if you had some backbone you'd stand up for what you think is right as well.  Most of you downplaying this probably aren't Americans, and a lot of foreigners love to see America have problems, even if it involves the death of innocents.  There's a phrase for people like that.  BAD PEOPLE.  Terrible people.  You're less of a human being for being like that.


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 16, 2007)

Kduff said:


> No, you're just pissed I said something to the guy and you didn't agree with it.  He had it coming to him.  He played down their death like it means nothing.
> 
> Oh, that last part is just my "opinion."  I can say it because that's how I feel.  GET THE FUCKING POINT, DUMBASS?



I wasn't mad and how do you know how I'm feeling? I mean if I WAS TYPING LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!!1 then I can understand where you can assume I'm mad but really I'm not.

-





> When I hear about people in Africa and Iraq getting killed because they're all stupid barbarians who can't even fight for themselves, I don't laugh about it, do I?



How dare you call people in Africa and Iraq stupid barbarians. You clearly don't know about the shit people are forced to face with in other countries.


----------



## Red (Apr 16, 2007)

Verdius said:


> Or we could not be stupid and just ban the items actually made to kill, you know like guns?


Why don't we ban knives? there made to kill things. How bout half the periodic table including uranium they're used to kill things, potassium that is used to make bombs is also used for fertilizer lets ban those too. There is no reason to ban guns, or impose unnecessary restrictions.



> Don't be silly. If he'd been forced to use something other than a gun, do you really think the body count would have been so high today? Guns _do_ kill people, whether you like to admit it or not. Making them so readily available to just about anyone only increases the likelihood of tragedies like this happening, just as having ready-made bombs available to the general public would increase the likelihood of a bombing. I think people would agree putting bombs on sale to the general public would be an insanely bad idea, yet their purpose and the devastation they can cause is about that of a modern handgun.


But he would have still killed somebody. It doesnt matter. I'd rather gun control would be tighter than an out right ban. cars can kill people, fish wire, any other thing (in fact I heard somewhere car crashes kill more people a year than guns do) it's just things like these provoke people to cry out against something that is'nt necessarily bad.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

Purple haze said:


> I wasn't mad and how do you know how I'm feeling? I mean if I WAS TYPING LIKE THIS!!!!!!!!!1 then I can understand where you can assume I'm mad but really I'm not.
> 
> -
> 
> How dare you call people in Africa and Iraq stupid barbarians. You clearly don't know about the shit people are forced to face with in other countries.



Hahaha, I guess I got through to you, huh?  I don't think they're barbarians at all, but I'm proving a point to you.  When people say shit like that, on a forum or anywhere, it pisses you off.  When people downplay the death of a bunch of innocent kids, it pisses me off.  I am currently trying to help the people in Africa, through my Darfur awareness group.  I don't think they should have to live like that.  I value all human life.  And I don't let people insult, downplay, or make jokes or political statements about people dying.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 16, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Why shouldn't I?  I'm not a fucking coward like most of you who never stands up for what is right.  I don't go around saying "well it doesn't affect me so I don't care."  That's the defining quality of apathetic cowards.  I stand up for things, and I take the heat for standing up for what is right.
> 
> Maybe if you had some backbone you'd stand up for what you think is right as well.  Most of you downplaying this probably aren't Americans, and a lot of foreigners love to see America have problems, even if it involves the death of innocents.  There's a phrase for people like that.  BAD PEOPLE.  Terrible people.  You're less of a human being for being like that.



Born,Raised,and Still living in California of the U.S. of A.


I just don't see the point in feeling sorry for people I've never meet. If I got sad over every little thing I see on the news I'd be a terribly depressed person.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Born,Raised,and Still living in California of the U.S. of A.
> 
> 
> I just don't see the point in feeling sorry for people I've never meet. If I got sad over every little thing I see on the news I'd be a terribly depressed person.



Yeah, there's a term for people like you.  Apathy.  Then once it happens to you, you bitch and whine about it and ask why no one stopped it before it happened to you.  If it was your friends, or someone around your area, you'd be whining and bitching and cussing at people who make jokes about it.

And you may not, but then you'd just be a really, really sad person.  Less than a human being, honestly.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 16, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Yeah, there's a term for people like you.  Apathy.  Then once it happens to you, you bitch and whine about it and ask why no one stopped it before it happened to you.  If it was your friends, or someone around your area, you'd be whining and bitching and cussing at people who make jokes about it.
> 
> And you may not, but then you'd just be a really, really sad person.  Less than a human being, honestly.



Fine,I'm a sub-human mongrel because I'm not catching emotions over people I've never heard of. Sure if it involved people I cared about I'd be sad,but it didn't so I'm not sweating it.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Fine,I'm a sub-human mongrel because I'm not catching emotions over people I've never heard of. Sure if it involved people I cared about I'd be sad,but it didn't so I'm not sweating it.



See, there's a big difference between not caring, and caring too much.  Both aren't really effective.  You have to find a happy medium in between.  I care enough about the people there to do what I can from here.  Perhaps arguing with a bunch of idiots in a message board isn't the best way to try and show that I care.

A good example is the awareness group I'm in.  I'm not going to fly over to Africa and get killed trying to help directly, but by raising money for food and health supplies, and also spreading awareness of the genocide that's going on over there, I do indirectly help some people.  So think about that.  Not caring at all is much worse than caring too much.  But the best thing to do is find an effective balance.


----------



## Vixey (Apr 16, 2007)

Kduff and mystictrunks, let's drop this because it is obvious that you are both missing each others points entirely. No matter how many angry posts you guys go through trying to make each other understand, it's not going to work. Different ideals.. go make a thread debating the different ideals and discuss it there...

Focus back in on the subject, oh kay?

It's so... unfathomable that there are people out there who think they have the right to take others down with them. I can't believe it. I'm still sort of in shock. I really need to believe that there is a hell for people like this guy. I can't believe it.. wow...

God help those families..


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 16, 2007)

This is so depressing.  My heart goes out to the families of the young adults who lost their lives at Virginia Tech today.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

Vixey said:


> Kduff and mystictrunks, let's drop this because it is obvious that you are both missing each others points entirely.
> 
> Focus back in on the subject, oh kay?
> 
> It's so... unfathomable that there are people out there who think they have the right to take others down with them. I can't believe it. I'm still sort of in shock. I really need to believe that there is a hell for people like this guy. I can't believe it.. wow...



I see his point entirely, its that people shouldn't get offended when people make offensive comments about subjects that don't affect them directly.  That's his point.  My point is that people should start sticking up for what they believe in, and not let people go around spouting off insensitive, wrong, racist, sexist, whatever bullshit all the time.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 16, 2007)

Only in America, so what race was the guy that shot up the place?


----------



## atom (Apr 16, 2007)

The moral of this story is, when people get shot, even if it is a "isolated event" take serious action. This entire thing could've been prevented if they would've closed school after the first 2 people...

My condolences to the families.


----------



## Char-Aznable (Apr 16, 2007)

Well it just goes to show that if you mess with someone enough they will snap.  Some of those kids have no one to blame but themselves.  For all the others, thats horrible.


----------



## atom (Apr 16, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Only in America, so what race was the guy that shot up the place?


What difference does it make?! A bullet doesn't judge you by your skin color, or race, or religion, it hits you and wounds/kills regardless.


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 16, 2007)

Kduff said:


> I see his point entirely, its that people shouldn't get offended when people make offensive comments about subjects that don't affect them directly.  That's his point.  My point is that people should start sticking up for what they believe in, and not let people go around spouting off insensitive, wrong, racist, sexist, whatever bullshit all the time.



I think his opinion is to not take situations like this _too_ serious and just chalk it up to how life works, give your condolences and move on.

If someone wants to take a gun to school and shoot it up there is _*almost*_ nothing people can do to stop him/her.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 16, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Only in America, so what race was the guy that shot up the place?



Asian    .


----------



## Nisukeita (Apr 16, 2007)

xXRock_LeeXx said:


> Ugh. I can't believe the sick bastards we call Americans anymore...that's terrible...nothing else I can say.



sorry to disappoint you


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Only in America, so what race was the guy that shot up the place?



Supposibly an Asian guy.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow.... this is really depressing.


----------



## kojak488 (Apr 16, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Supposibly an Asian guy.



It was an Asian.  There's absolutely no doubt about it.


----------



## Loserific (Apr 16, 2007)

Char-Aznable said:


> Well it just goes to show that if you mess with someone enough they will snap.  Some of those kids have no one to blame but themselves.  For all the others, thats horrible.



You're a retard.  This had nothing to do with school bullying as far as we're concerned, stop judging all school massacres on one that happened previously (and the Columbine shooters were pussies who deserved to be made fun of if they were the type of people to go out and kill, anyways, rofl).

Anyways, everyone should just shut up about this topic and keep it informal.  Otherwise people will either look 'too sensitive' or 'too insensitive.'


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2007)

kojak488 said:


> It was an Asian.  There's absolutely no doubt about it.



Yeah I wasn't to sure. I've only had little time today to read/listen what happened there exactly.


----------



## Moses (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh... this is horrible!


----------



## Dre (Apr 16, 2007)

*THIS IS HIS LIVE JOURNAL PAGE(POSSIBLY)*

s87991563.onlinehome.us/index2.html


----------



## Feather_Dragon (Apr 16, 2007)

As a college student myself, stuff like this really scares me.

Cause you never know who may be the next shooter and whom will be their victim. The University should have really done a better job of protecting its students. The only warning they had was just a email that came 2 hours after the first shooting in the dormitory. They should have either just flat out canceled class that day.

One thing for sure, this does not bode well for the college's image especially as HS seniors have to apply around this time.


----------



## illusion (Apr 16, 2007)

To the "only in America" posters please stfu, you act like nobody gets shot up in other countries. To those who don't give a shit about this, then please stay the fuck out, jeezus. Nobody is forcing you in here, if ya don't care, why not go read a thread you're interested in?

On subject, this is a very sad tragedy, condolences to their families.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

Dre said:


> *THIS IS HIS LIVE JOURNAL PAGE(POSSIBLY)*
> 
> s87991563.onlinehome.us/index2.html



Well, I thought he was asian,  and that guy isn't, and it was pretty much confirmed he is... but you could be right.  I won't discount the fact that it's not until I see some real evidence, but I doubt very much that's his page.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 16, 2007)

Well...
Whoever said they'll blame GTA for this, they did. xD It was on Larry King Live and they blamed violent video games like "GTA". Poisoning our youth. >.> I dont see how it's poisoning the youth when you have to be over 26 to get GTA.


----------



## Dre (Apr 16, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Well, I thought he was asian,  and that guy isn't, and it was pretty much confirmed he is... but you could be right.  I won't discount the fact that it's not until I see some real evidence, but I doubt very much that's his page.



that guy is deff of asian descent click the live journal.


----------



## Hwon (Apr 16, 2007)

> Well it just goes to show that if you mess with someone enough they will snap. Some of those kids have no one to blame but themselves. For all the others, thats horrible.



I live in VA and I almost went to Virginia Tech for their engineering department and I probably would have been right there for the shootings.  The friends I know there tell me that it was some guy who basicly was hell bent on killing his ex-girlfriend because she left him and he decided kill anyone in the way.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 16, 2007)

Hwon said:


> I live in VA and I almost went to Virginia Tech for their engineering department and I probably would have been right there for the shootings.  The friends I know there tell me that it was some guy who basicly was hell bent on killing his ex-girlfriend because she left him and he decided kill anyone in the way.



Was that why? Holy Shit...I have an obsessive ex-boyfriend who's making threats to me. But he said he'll never hurt me though. 
Anyways, I cried when I heard about this from a friend. It's all about gun control and it reminded me of that movie, "Runaway Jury."


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

Dre said:


> that guy is deff of asian descent click the live journal.



Yeah, sorry, I looked at just a few of the pictures and there was just a bunch with a fat guy.


----------



## Dre (Apr 16, 2007)

Im sorry, but i laughed.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

Holy shit... if you click on the link to his livejournal from that main page, it shows him shooting a lot of different guns, and he seems to own tons of them.  He definitely fits the bill.  His name is *Wayne Chiang*, so if you see that name pop up on the news, it's definitely him.


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 16, 2007)

Dre said:


> Im sorry, but i laughed.



I would laugh with you but I fear I might be chastised. Oh well, it was still funny... kind of.


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Apr 16, 2007)

My friend, who used to live in my neighborhood when we were kids, goes to Virginia Tech, so I'm going to search for his number now.

Oh and The Rock, its seems your to immature to understand the pain that dozens of families are feeling. Try to stop being such an insensitive bastard, and stop posting.


----------



## Kittz (Apr 16, 2007)

I heard about that aswell, I can't believe so many kids were killed. I mean imagine it... Your sitting there like any other day maybing taking some notes then gun shots and the kid next to you falls down dead. I can't believe how the kids who survived must feel. They're lives will never be the same...


----------



## Psychic (Apr 16, 2007)

@Dre - You are a dumbfuck.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Asuma: Konoha's Blade said:


> My friend, who used to live in my neighborhood when we were kids, goes to Virginia Tech, so I'm going to search for his number now.
> 
> Oh and The Rock, its seems your to immature to understand the pain that dozens of families are feeling. Try to stop being such an insensitive bastard, and stop posting.



Many have addressed me, too lazy to address everyone individually. However, I will reply to this one.

It's not that I don't understand their pain and it's not that I don't know what happened. I just don't give a shit about them. Now listen to the fucking smart members and stop posting @ me, as you can see, it's just going to bring me back and make me post more "insensitive" shit you seem to hate so much. So just shut the fuck up, and I'll have no reason to waste my time here.


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 16, 2007)

mister_manji said:


> one legal pistol packer couldve ended this with a single shot, but no. this is what happens when your security guards dont carry guns. also, couldnt 200+ people rush the guy?



It could be that there weren't any security guards in the immediate area at the time. Most college facilities have pretty lax security in general. I bet you could walk into most college buildings and not see a security guard around. Also, when a madman is shooting randomly, the first instinct is to run away not towards the shooter. Its basic survival instinct. Its unfair to say that the people who run away are pussies, because most people would do that. 

Also, like Amaretti said, there would not be as many deaths if the killer wasn't using guns. Sure he probably would kill people if he had used a knife or fish wire, but he would not have been able to kill as many. Its easier to avoid a guy swinging a knife around then a guy shooting randomly. 

This is the first time I've heard of a University shooting. Usually I hear about the high schoolers shooting people. 33 people. This is the worst school shooting in history. Damn.


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> Many have addressed me, too lazy to address everyone individually. However, I will reply to this one.
> 
> It's not that I don't understand their pain and it's not that I don't know what happened. I just don't give a shit about them. Now listen to the fucking smart members and stop posting @ me, as you can see, it's just going to bring me back and make me post more "insensitive" shit you seem to hate so much. So just shut the fuck up, and I'll have no reason to waste my time here.



Finally that peice of shit is leaving.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Asuma: Konoha's Blade said:


> Finally that peice of shit is leaving.



I originally left 7 or 8 pages ago, you imbecile. The only reason I'm back is, like a bunch of dumbasses, you guys keep posting @ me as if I am in the thread.


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> I originally left 7 or 8 pages ago, you imbecile. The only reason I'm back is, like a bunch of dumbasses, you guys keep posting @ me as if I am in the thread.



God Damnit he's back


----------



## Dre (Apr 16, 2007)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:


> @Dre - You are a dumbfuck.



You sound angry.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Asuma: Konoha's Blade said:


> God Damnit he's back



Are you retarded or something? If you want me to LEAVE, then stop QUOTING me and posting @/about me. It's simple.

When you post towards or about me, I have the right to respond. Cease and I shall desist. Stop giving me a reason to piss you off with more posts, because what angers you humors me.


----------



## The Internet (Apr 16, 2007)

Turns out the killer was an anonymous...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 16, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> *Only in America*, so what race was the guy that shot up the place?


It doesn't only happen in America. It happens in other countries as well. 

One of my friend's brother goes to VT, I just hope he's okay. I know he was a Engineering major, so he could have been killed.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Turns out the killer was an anonymous...



Making you re-evaluate your life, /b/rother?

Anyways, if I got my point across, I'm out (yay!)


----------



## The Internet (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> Making you re-evaluate your life, /b/rother?



Not at all


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock was obviously raped as a child, so he feels the need to express his outrage at the human race by posting immature and ignorant remarks about people dying.

anyways, my condolences to the families of the students.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> Making you re-evaluate your life, /b/rother?
> 
> Anyways, if I got my point across, I'm out (yay!)



I'm waiting to be filled with awe at how much of a "badass" you are yet I can't get rid of all this pity...


----------



## The Internet (Apr 16, 2007)

I like how people bitched at him because he didn't care much about what happened.


Guess what? I don't care either. Yeah, people died because of a stupid cunt.

And you know what else? ALL of you who yelled at him don't care either. Syaing "oh that sucks my condolences" is not fucking caring. It's a insignificant comment from an anonymous person on the internet.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Not at all



Figured as much.



Espada said:


> The Rock was obviously raped as a child, so he feels the need to express his outrage at the human race by posting immature and ignorant remarks about people dying.
> 
> anyways, my condolences to the families of the students.



Clearly, everyone wants me to stick around?

Immature, yes. How my posts are ignorant, however, I'd like to know. The _only_ ignorant post I made was about how many people died, and at the time I posted that, 1 person was the only one confirmed. Not that I need to explain myself to you dolts, anyways.


----------



## thedisturbedone (Apr 16, 2007)

This is sickening. And all because of being angry at an ex.(No wonder I don't want to date) His actions were completely uncalled for, to shoot 33 people...


----------



## Red (Apr 16, 2007)

Dre said:


> Im sorry, but i laughed.


Fucking Lols, in a sad way .



The Rock said:


> Are you retarded or something? If you want me to LEAVE, then stop QUOTING me and posting @/about me. It's simple.
> 
> When you post towards or about me, I have the right to respond. Cease and I shall desist. Stop giving me a reason to piss you off with more posts, because what angers you humors me.


Oh fuck, He's back, where's the fucking retard repellent.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

Dre said:


> Im sorry, but i laughed.



I'm pretty sure that's not him.  He made a post earlier today, and then deleted it.  I think he's enjoying the attention he's getting.  How sad.  The post was some inane thing with a graph, so it's not like it was one of his friends posting something.


----------



## Alucard (Apr 16, 2007)

....that guy on the picture..is not him...hell if you read his journal...he is saying that he is not the shooter ( duh he is alive and typing..that gave it away) and he has been receiving some kind of threats..


edited......Awe you beat me too it and yes i noticed that graph


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

Alucard said:


> ....that guy on the picture..is not him...hell if you read his journal...he is saying that he is not the shooter ( duh he is alive and typing..that gave it away) and he has been receiving some kind of threats...and its funny you guys keep posting his pics here lol



He just posted that, smartass.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 16, 2007)

Alucard said:


> ....that guy on the picture..is not him...hell if you read his journal...he is saying that he is not the shooter ( duh he is alive and typing..that gave it away) and he has been receiving some kind of threats...and its funny you guys keep posting his pics here lol


I feel bad for him. They place the blame on the nearest guy. Someone is gonna end up firebombing his family's house.


----------



## Red (Apr 16, 2007)

Alucard said:


> ....that guy on the picture..is not him...hell if you read his journal...he is saying that he is not the shooter ( duh he is alive and typing..that gave it away) and he has been receiving some kind of threats...and its funny you guys keep posting his pics here lol


I kinda gathered it wasnt him. But still the fact that the internet is cruel enough to ake this hours after the death of 33 students baffles me.

Lol at copy pasta


----------



## Maximus (Apr 16, 2007)

The Rock said:


> Well, it's rather hard to give a shit when this happens every day in the US.



to say it politely, 

this doesnt happen everyday in US. Plz educate yourself and then speak.


----------



## Dre (Apr 16, 2007)

good thing i said possibly lol, i wasnt sure. I was trying to do my lil E-detective bit.


----------



## meatballs2007 (Apr 16, 2007)

Doesn't affect me, but I feel bad for them.  I blame parenting and poverty for these things.

To the Rock--- Don't stop posting in here.  They keep going at you, so obviously they want you to stay, despite what they say.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Clearly, you are right. You'd think they bitch so much about me posting here, and I give them a simple "Don't post @ me and I'll leave" and they don't shut their yaps.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

Seriously, people take your beef with one another out of this thread. No further warnings are needed. 

Thank you.


----------



## Red (Apr 16, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about the guys parents? their reactions and what not


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Red said:


> Does anyone know anything about the guys parents? their reactions and what not
> 
> Lets see how long I can trade witty banter with you before I vomit.



Not long, I'd assume. Kira just told you to shut your mouth.

Spectre, where did you find out he was anonymous? Curious about that. Better yet, is there a thread on /b/ about it? Earlier the mods were deleting all threads related to the v-tec killings.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh man. This is just so sad. This is insane.


----------



## Summoner (Apr 16, 2007)

I remember hearing about this at school from my friends at around 10:20 in the morning. At first I didn't believe him, and thought he was joking. After I got home from school, I checked the internet and found out it was true. This is extremely shocking.


----------



## The Internet (Apr 16, 2007)

I had a pic of a post sayiong someone would do that early in the morning


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 16, 2007)

tragic, I just heard this on the news about...twelve minutes ago actually.  Sadly, I can't find this tragic.  Maybe I'm just used to this kind of stuff


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 16, 2007)

Spectre said:


> I had a pic of a post sayiong someone would do that early in the morning



Holy shit. Anonymous delivers?

I wonder what'll happen now, if that's true. /b/ members have now been responsible for the NFL bomb threats and the largest American school shooting.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow, this is really tragic.  What the fuck was this kid thinking?

Is there a list of the dead?  I just want to check it to make sure I don't know anyone there (but there shouldn't be a big chance of it).


----------



## Adonis (Apr 16, 2007)

Spectre said:


> I like how people bitched at him because he didn't care much about what happened.
> 
> 
> Guess what? I don't care either. Yeah, people died because of a stupid cunt.
> ...



I know that the people pretending to be shocked or floored by this, with the exception of those related to victims, are full of shit (notice how I made, or never make, such comments). However, to trivialize death to flaunt your apathy is juvenile and inane. Comments like "Look how much I don't care! Lol! Crazy Asians!" make you and others look like little more than idiotic dicksmacks.


----------



## The Internet (Apr 16, 2007)

But that's not what he's saying. He just said he doesn't give a darn.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 16, 2007)

I never would have thought they're would be a massacre even worse than Columbine.....damn was I wrong.

What get's me though, that this is at a _college_...and as a college student, I don't feel any better about this shit going on!


----------



## Adonis (Apr 16, 2007)

Spectre said:


> But that's not what he's saying. He just said he doesn't give a darn.



It's the way he presented his 'not giving a fuck', not the fact that he doesn't.


----------



## sj2k (Apr 16, 2007)

DA, you can be shocked and upset about this without knowing the victims.  I am personally right now typing from a hotel, visiting a college that I may attend (decision is due on the first of may).  Yes, I ended up not being anywhere near V-Tech, but that doesn't change the fact that this hits home a bit closer than it would have normaly.

Plus, this is tragic sensless violence on US soil.  Rational or Irrational, it always hits you harder when its close to home.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 16, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I know that the people pretending to be shocked or floored by this, with the exception of those related to victims, are full of shit (notice how I made, or never make, such comments). However, to trivialize death to flaunt your apathy is juvenile and inane. Comments like "Look how much I don't care! Lol! Crazy Asians!" make you and others look like little more than idiotic dicksmacks.



Actually, that's utter bullshit.  Some people have this thing, called empathy, and whenever they hear about death, especially senseless ones, they get upset.  Because they value human life.  When I first heard about this on the news, I started shaking because I was upset.  These people shouldn't have died.  No one should be killed.  No one should suffer like this.

So speak for yourself.  Some people care about other people they've never met.  It's why we volunteer.  It's why we spend our time trying to help people we've never met.


----------



## Codde (Apr 16, 2007)

Nearly 60 people getting injured, half killed, and in the end he supposably killed himeslf. I'm wondering how much was done to stop the guy.


----------



## Hwon (Apr 16, 2007)

Code said:


> Nearly 60 people getting injured, half killed, and in the end he supposably killed himeslf. I'm wondering how much was done to stop the guy.



Like I said before I'm from VA and I've been there several times.  Blacksburg is quite litterally a college town.  It is very small town completely centered around the college, which is one of the main reasons I didn't attend college there.  First, SWAT wasn't called after the first shooting occurred, because police believed it to be an isolated incident.  Than the other shootings started to happen and by the time enough police arrived it was already to late.  The worst part is that VT never canceled classes after the first shooting.  No suspects and a loose gunman and they still had classes going.  Someone is getting fired.


----------



## The Hungry Wolf (Apr 16, 2007)

Code said:


> Nearly 60 people getting injured, half killed, and in the end he supposably killed himeslf. I'm wondering how much was done to stop the guy.



I realy hate that he killed himself, after all hes done, he takes the easy way out...that bastard needed to be punished and tortured..thats just the way i feel..


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Apr 17, 2007)

This is truly heartbreaking. I can't believe the guy did this and then went and killed himself, that was what got me the most.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 17, 2007)

The Hungry Wolf said:


> I realy hate that he killed himself, after all hes done, he takes the easy way out...that bastard needed to be punished and tortured..thats just the way i feel..



Damn, I hate people who hurt and kill other people. We should torture and kill them all!

You can't complain about violence and suggest more violence as a means for punishment.

At least, you can't without looking like a hypocrite.


----------



## korican04 (Apr 17, 2007)

Torturing and killing the guy isn't going to help either. Finding out why he did it is, to help people like him in the future not to commit such autrocities. You can't stop them all, but at least you might help ones in his situation.


----------



## The Hungry Wolf (Apr 17, 2007)

The Rock said:


> Damn, I hate people who hurt and kill other people. We should torture and kill them all!
> 
> You can't complain about violence and suggest more violence as a means for punishment.
> 
> At least, you can't without looking like a hypocrite.




Voilence brings about more voilence, isnt that the way it goes?

Nevertheless, this guy killed 32 people, I only suggested torturing him, i didnt say we should kill him too (whether he woulda gotten the death penalty or something isnt for me to decide)..
A slap on the wrist wouldnt work for that guy..




korican04 said:


> Torturing and killing the guy isn't going to help either. Finding out why he did it is, to help people like him in the future not to commit such autrocities. You can't stop them all, but at least you might help ones in his situation.



You're right, but that doesnt change that what he did is unforgivable..oh well, hes dead now, there is no point in this..


----------



## The Internet (Apr 17, 2007)

If he was arrested he would just be given the death penalty. He did the state a favor and did it himself for free


----------



## korican04 (Apr 17, 2007)

The Hungry Wolf said:


> Voilence brings about more voilence, isnt that the way it goes?
> 
> Nevertheless, this guy killed 32 people, I only suggested torturing him, i didnt say we should kill him too (whether he woulda gotten the death penalty or something isnt for me to decide)..
> A slap on the wrist wouldnt work for that guy..
> ...


I never said it was forgivable..but how is torturing going to help? By saying hey, you killed mad people we're going to torture you so you don't do it again? That's what 32 counts of life sentences in prison and ass raping will do. Even through torturing, he might feel physical pain, but he can never feel the pain's caused the victims family and friends or what went through the victims minds when they were on the verge of death. The fact is, nothing that we would do to that guy can even come close to making up for what he did or making it forgivable. But figuring out what caused this will at least help in the future. There is no real good answer to this, so i can't say i'm right either. 

Sorry, i have some friends at v tech that are in grad school so i'm just relieved that they are ok.


----------



## Kraze (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd rather skull-fuck the guy to death, seriously.

And what's to figure out? The guy was obviously a nut.

Oh, but I do know is what could have prevented this. I think most people know. Big grats to security. This campus had a shooting 8 months ago and numerous bomb threats over the past months from what I read. Like I said, WTF? How could this happen. It's simple. People are dumb and too greedy to spend on security measures.

Time to turn schools into prisons me thinks. Pretty sad indeed.


----------



## The Internet (Apr 17, 2007)

Kraze said:


> I'd rather skull-fuck the guy do death, seriously.



typically, you do skull fucking AFTER you kill someone.


----------



## ~EV(Zero) (Apr 17, 2007)

The only thing you could get out of torturing him is to set an example for others. Death penalty would be the just thing to do from an "eye for an eye" POV. The humane thing to do would be life w/ some pscych treatment. But considering the guy killed himself.... 

Sad that these things still happen in the world.... :'(


----------



## Cava (Apr 17, 2007)

this kind of shit is just terrible and scary:/. rest in peace to them.


----------



## Kraze (Apr 17, 2007)

Spectre said:


> typically, you do skull fucking AFTER you kill someone.



Not in this case


----------



## Feather_Dragon (Apr 17, 2007)

Update: Asian male in 20s 
May have been a foreign exchange student from China.
Identification is being delayed due to him disfiguring his face via shooting himself, having no means of identification on him, no ID on fingerprints, and the serial numbers being scratched off on his guns.

In any case: May the Victims rest in peace.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought this topic was old , but it was only posted today. That's shocking.


----------



## ArtsaBang (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, pretty much, I've seen this all over the goddamn news 

It is pretty crazy though


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 17, 2007)

V-TECH JUST KICKED IN YO!


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 17, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> V-TECH JUST KICKED IN YO!



That it did, my good sir. That it most certainly did.


----------



## The Internet (Apr 17, 2007)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Bender (Apr 17, 2007)

Damn now this totally beats the casualties of the Columbine High school massacre.


----------



## Unwritten Vagabond (Apr 17, 2007)

my mom's friend's son was at the school during the shooting...he didn't die thank god for that...he was in his chemistry class when it happened...his name was david patrick. thank god he's still alive!!!


----------



## Yellow (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been hearing about this all day but I just didn't pay any attention to it. This is the first news that has made me sad in months.
I thought the U.S. was safe but I guess I was wrong.
My condolence goes to the family of the victims and the others affected.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 17, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> it's sad to see that so many families and friends have lost someone. yes there are other tragedies happening around the world, but that doesn't make this anymore insignificant. i'm not sure if anyone from the board lost anyone today from this incident, but my condolences go out to those who have lost someone, especially those who died at such a young age.
> 
> -apparently the rock says people should stop replying to his responses and he'll stay away, but he's the one who intially came into this topic and spouted his idiocy. you knew this was going to be something sensitive, you just wanted attention. i feel bad for people like you that do this to push the envelope, just wanting some attention. poor guy
> *private message from The Rock:
> ...



"You'll get what you deserve, you'll see" is a threat, pal. Much more so than telling you you'll get in trouble for breaking the rules again, as what I said has been stated by admins, not me, whereas you are assuring me I'll "get what I deserve". Hmmmm.

Also, not only have you just broken ANOTHER rule, but I believe you have actually just broken the law by publicly posting a *private* message I sent you.

I warned you.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 17, 2007)

Heard about it in the morning.. :/

It's pretty sad. The guy snapped. Dx

_- the deadliest school attacks in U.S. history._


----------



## Lullebulle (Apr 17, 2007)

Whoon? ♥ said:


> _- the deadliest school attacks in U.S. history._



No.   *********


----------



## Vanity (Apr 17, 2007)

I was watching this on the news today. I thought it was totally crazy and really sad.

The first time I heard about it there were 21 people dead. The next time I tuned in, it was over 30 and I was really shocked. I felt like the death toll might climb up to 25 or so....but I couldn't believe how much it had changed since I last tuned in. That it had gone up by like 10 people.

For all I know, more might die since more are wounded.  

They don't tend to mention on American news by the way as much, but this stuff happens in Canada too. We had a shooting here in Canada back in September. At least 20 people were shot, 2 dead including the gunman. Luckily most that were shot didn't die.

There was also a shooting in Canada back in 1989 in which 14 people died.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 17, 2007)

The Rock said:


> "You'll get what you deserve, you'll see" is a threat, pal. Much more so than telling you you'll get in trouble for breaking the rules again, as what I said has been stated by admins, not me, whereas you are assuring me I'll "get what I deserve". Hmmmm.
> 
> Also, not only have you just broken ANOTHER rule, but you have actually just broken the law by publicly posting a *private* message I sent you.
> 
> I warned you.



sorry, but it's not a threat. i never stated i'd do anything to you. i'm a believer in kharma, and your negative attitude towards people's feelings will come back to you in some way or another. that's how i feel. 

if this was some random thread where you were spouting out b.s., i wouldn't care less. but people have actually died today and you're making it into some joke. you knew that if you were going to be insensitive to others feelings, that people would respond back.

you're so adamant on me being banned, yet you, constantly pushing other peoples buttons in this isn't trolling? you say you'll stop when others stop bringing your name up(quoting), yet you never denied you're just doing this for attention.


----------



## Naruto_RV (Apr 17, 2007)

It's getting to the point that either everyone carries a gun for protection, or no one besides the police should be allowed to carry a gun at all. Look at Japan and Great Britain, guns are illegal over there and you never hear about shit like this. Any nutcase can get their hands on a gun over here it's ridiculous. Campus security is ridculous also, you can't smoke one ounce of weed without them being all over your ass, and yet they couldn't even catch one nutcase killing in broad daylight, it's sad.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 17, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> sorry, but it's not a threat. i never stated i'd do anything to you. i'm a believer in kharma, and your negative attitude towards people's feelings will come back to you in some way or another. that's how i feel.
> 
> if this was some random thread where you were spouting out b.s., i wouldn't care less. but people have actually died today and you're making it into some joke. you knew that if you were going to be insensitive to others feelings, that people would respond back.
> 
> you're so adamant on me being banned, yet you, constantly pushing other peoples buttons in this isn't trolling? you say you'll stop when others stop bringing your name up(quoting), yet you never denied you're just doing this for attention.



lol. It is a threat, despite what you try telling yourself. Then you told me to leave my contact information next time I message you. Why? So you can contact me and or track me down? What reason, other than malicious intent, would you have for doing either of those? That can be taken as a threat, as well.

The only thing I've done in this thread is state my opinion. It has offended some, but it's an opinion and I'm allowed mine. Believe it or not, just because someone says or thinks something you don't like, doesn't make them a troll. You're just so busy threatening me and turning my opinion into means to confront me publicly, you don't realize I'm not actually doing anything wrong.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 17, 2007)

The Rock said:


> lol. It is a threat, despite what you try telling yourself. Then you told me to leave my contact information next time I message you. Why? So you can contact me and or track me down? What reason, other than malicious intent, would you have for doing either of those? That can be taken as a threat, as well.
> 
> The only thing I've done in this thread is state my opinion. It has offended some, but it's an opinion and I'm allowed mine. Believe it or not, just because someone says or thinks something you don't like, doesn't make them a troll. You're just so busy threatening me and turning my opinion into means to confront me publicly, you don't realize I'm not actually doing anything wrong.



you still have not denied doing this for attention. and are you stating that your opinions are not insensitive to the subject matter, because they're your opinions? it's like going into a rape thread, and stating that those people are idiots for being raped. "no offense, but that's my opinion* my opinion of you is very low, and that's why i neg repped you. i can't state mine either? i believe in kharma, i believe you'll get what you deserve. 

the reason why i stated to give me your contact info here and not in a PM, cause frankly i know you won't. but because you felt the need to call me a "scared little bitch, and too much of a wimp to confront me" i'm just calling you out. 


you're right, you are stating your opinion, but so am i. and being that, i don't like how you're treating this subject. have you ever lost a friend who was still in their 20's? i bet you haven't.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 17, 2007)

Iijyanaika said:


> you still have not denied doing this for attention. and are you stating that your opinions are not insensitive to the subject matter, because they're your opinions? it's like going into a rape thread, and stating that those people are idiots for being raped. "no offense, but that's my opinion* my opinion of you is very low, and that's why i neg repped you. i can't state mine either? i believe in kharma, i believe you'll get what you deserve.



What the hell are you talking about? I never called the people who died idiots. Now you're just putting words in to my mouth. I did, however, say that their deaths did not effect me in any way and when people began insulting me, negging me and calling me nothing short of a hellspawn, I bluntly said I don't give a shit about people I don't even know. And you're fine to state you opinion. That's why I had no problem with your insults and neg reps. Notice I never tried to revenge rep you or anything. I simply wanted you to know I knew you did it and see how tough you were when you weren't hiding behind anonymous neg reps and threats.



Iijyanaika said:


> the reason why i stated to give me your contact info here and not in a PM, cause frankly i know you won't. but because you felt the need to call me a "scared little bitch, and too much of a wimp to confront me" i'm just calling you out.



Yes, yes. I would, but I'm afraid you'd just go and post that publicly for everyone to see as well.



Iijyanaika said:


> you're right, you are stating your opinion, but so am i. and being that, i don't like how you're treating this subject. have you ever lost a friend who was still in their 20's? i bet you haven't.



Actually, I have. I've lost many people in my life. However, that doesn't relate in the least bit to this subject. I'm not related to any of them. Neither are you. I don't know any of them. I have NO obligation to give a shit about them or their families. And the last thing I'd want, if that happened to me or one of my family members, is your insignificant pity and being the butt of discussion for everyone else around the world.

I'm done bickering with you, though. I'm notified the staff and hopefully one will be here soon to deal with this.


----------



## Vixey (Apr 17, 2007)

It's mainly just the idea and the concept that something like this happened that got to me. I really felt it, today... I don't know any of the people involved. I don't live anywhere near Virginia. This isn't a "common" occurance. I'm not going to drive down and go to a funeral or anything.. that doesn't mean that I'm full of crap for wanting to wish those families well. I couldn't imagine losing someone out of nowhere for no reason just like that and I hope that they make it through their grief. 

This is an isolated incident. Though people die all the time, this IS the largest mass murder in a single shooting ever in the US and the largest scale school shooting in the world. That is a serious thing, no matter what the situation and no matter the details. That's why it's posted in the news discussion section here... so that people can "discuss" it. Not ream each other out for feeling too little or too much or posting like an asshole because toughguy/apathetic = cool. Leave your moral indignation on the side.. it's obvious some people are just trying to get under your skin. Leave the smart-ass comments on the side as well, some people are very affected by this, physically/mentally/spiritually.. what have you. It pays to be sensitive.

There is no shame in being affected by this if you are involved or far removed. There is also no shame in not being particularily affected. It's alright to know you can't change every little thing that goes on in the world and to be apathetic if that is how you feel. I'm normally not affected by these things much at all. I think "Wow... incredibly sad.." or something and I carry on with my life because it doesn't pay to dwell. This one really hit me hard for some reason and I came here to get that out of my system. I do care. I don't need to know them to care.

The hateful comments in here and the off-topic bashings of different members really needs to stop though..


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 17, 2007)

> Gunman kills 32 at Virginia Tech before being killed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apparently, it was a chinese male with student visa.


----------



## Dave (Apr 17, 2007)

fucking colombine?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 17, 2007)

The Rock said:


> What the hell are you talking about? I never called the people who died idiots. Now you're just putting words in to my mouth. I did, however, say that their deaths did not effect me in any way and when people began insulting me, negging me and calling me nothing short of a hellspawn, I bluntly said I don't give a shit about people I don't even know. And you're fine to state you opinion. That's why I had no problem with your insults and neg reps. Notice I never tried to revenge rep you or anything. I simply wanted you to know I knew you did it and see how tough you were when you weren't hiding behind anonymous neg reps and threats.


you did revenge rep me though. and you went so far as to sicking a mod on me. so you saying my opinion doesn't matter, well, so much for that.




> Yes, yes. I would, but I'm afraid you'd just go and post that publicly for everyone to see as well.


hypocrite




> Actually, I have. I've lost many people in my life. However, that doesn't relate in the least bit to this subject. I'm not related to any of them. Neither are you. I don't know any of them. I have NO obligation to give a shit about them or their families. And the last thing I'd want, if that happened to me or one of my family members, is your insignificant pity and being the butt of discussion for everyone else around the world.


you're right, you don't have any obligation, but why would you come into this "lol oh wow.-Well, it's rather hard to give a shit when this happens every day in the US-Okay then. So I stand by what I said before.

lol oh wow.-Welcome to Earth. Enjoy your stay.-"
none of those post really contributed, did they. all on the first page too. 



> I'm done bickering with you, though. I'm notified the staff and hopefully one will be here soon to deal with this.


you said you wer done with this thread before, like i said hypocrite. 

since vixey is put off by this, i'm out of this thread. opinion is opinion, but you never contributed to discussion. people being killed is not a funny matter.


----------



## Cava (Apr 17, 2007)

The Rock said:


> "You'll get what you deserve, you'll see" is a threat, pal. Much more so than telling you you'll get in trouble for breaking the rules again, as what I said has been stated by admins, not me, whereas you are assuring me I'll "get what I deserve". Hmmmm.
> 
> Also, not only have you just broken ANOTHER rule, but I believe you have actually just broken the law by publicly posting a *private* message I sent you.
> 
> I warned you.



you're an idiot and a tool, thats all i'm gona say.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 17, 2007)

Cava said:


> you're an idiot and a tool, thats all i'm gona say.



I'm supposed to take your insults seriously when you can't even spell simple words or capitalize?

Lol okay.


----------



## Cava (Apr 17, 2007)

hey at least i'm not an asshole who laughs at inappropriate times. and like i said before, you're an idiot when you can't even differentiate internet language from formal writing.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2007)

BBC News said:
			
		

> Nikolas Macko described how his class in Norris Hall barricaded a door against the gunman.
> 
> "The shooter tried to open the door, but my classmates kept it well shut, as they held the table against it from floor level.
> 
> "The shooter shot the door twice at chest level, which resulted in two holes in the door, one of which hit the podium in the front of the class room and the other continued out the window. At this point he reloaded, shot the door again - this shot did not penetrate - and moved on to the other classrooms," Mr Macko said.






Wow :S


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 17, 2007)

Cava said:


> hey at least i'm not an asshole who laughs at inappropriate times. and like i said before, you're an idiot when you can't even differentiate internet language from formal writing.



I'd rather be an asshole as opposed to illiterate.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 17, 2007)

I still don't get this shit. Besides the ex-girlfriend, why did this shit happen?


----------



## tinoxtreme (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmm from what I've read he had a 9mm and a .22-calibur handgun. So technically he could take around 30 something people with excellent aim involved. I'm wondering if he even had to reload? Plus this guy had it premeditated to begin with. He had no I.D. on him, serial numbers on the gun were scratched beyond recognition, his finger prints came back empty which means he never had a criminal record, and also He mangled his face so no one could recognize him. I say he thought this out.

RIP to the victims


----------



## coriander (Apr 17, 2007)

Gosh. This incident is horrible and sad.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Apr 17, 2007)

This news sucks hardcore. Whenever stuff like this happens, I start to think, what would happen if this occured at my college?!?! What would happen if a psychopath came and killed a few of my friends while they were sitting in class. Imagine what it must feel like for the students of that school... There are some parents who are without children, and people who are missing friends right now. 

How do you feel knowing 33 of your peers were shot and killed. Makes me glad that I don't have to go through what the students of Virginia Tech are right now.

I think this is going to affect how security around college campuses are handled, and perhaps even gun-control laws. I saw an interesting debate on the television arguing whether or not the gunman would have gone through with it knowing that at least one student or a nearby security guard might be carrying a gun. It's arguable to say that by the time police are able to respond to such a threat, it is already too late to save that many lives (not that I disvalue the police, because they try their best, and can only get there so fast). This is because the gunman knows that before police even get there, he has ample time to kill a lot of students without any opposition.

Here in Alabama, I believe that it is allowable to carry concealed weapons as long as you have a proper permit. That being the case, I have at least a couple of friends planning to carry a concealed weapon for self-protection (Birmingham is one of the top 10 dangerous cities [maybe not that high? maybe top 50]) cities in the united states. I'm pretty sure that if somebody came to the University of Alabama campus, the gunman would have been shot dead once he started his masquerade (again assuming that somebody in the nearby area was carrying a concealed weapon). 

Police are very helpful and are an essential part of local security, and do their jobs well a lot of the time. However, they can only respond to threats so fast before it is too late.

Did these types of things happen in the 50's? Perhaps there is something inherit about our society now that causes people to behave in such a way... (And it's true, the media is going to find some way to blame this on Grand Theft Auto or some bullshit like that). Guns either need to be illegal/difficult as hell to obtain. Or we need gun laws that are a little more lax (much like the 50's) so that people will think twice before brandishing their illegally obtained weapons and shooting the hell out of innocent, defenseless people.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 17, 2007)

amazingfunksta said:


> Did these types of things happen in the 50's? Perhaps there is something inherit about our society now that causes people to behave in such a way... (And it's true, the media is going to find some way to blame this on Grand Theft Auto or some bullshit like that). Guns either need to be illegal/difficult as hell to obtain. Or we need gun laws that are a little more lax (much like the 50's) so that people will think twice before brandishing their illegally obtained weapons and shooting the hell out of innocent, defenseless people.


ummm......

You might want to look up the *"University of Texas Tower shooting"*








yeah, I know it didn't happen in the 50s.... However, the gun laws of the 50s didn't change until AFTER 1966, which is when this occured


----------



## Stalin (Apr 17, 2007)

I heard that the killer was looking for his girlfriend off the news.


----------



## Turnip Girl (Apr 17, 2007)

This is awful...

According to Wikipedia, a professor (who survived the Holocaust, for God's sake) was killed whilst holding back the gunman so his class could escape. That's true bravery right there.

I think it's so sad that situations like this occur.


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 17, 2007)

They are interviewing some of the families of the victims on good morning america right now


----------



## Masaki (Apr 17, 2007)

Is there a list of the ones killed?


----------



## Lucy Elfenlied (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm Swedish. In Sweden, such things like school-shootings does not exist. Yes, it does happen that people get shot, but it's not like this. I have heard that swedish rank high in Counter Strike, still we don't have school-shootings.

However, in US these events seem to happen some times every year. From time to time I hear on the news that there has been another school-shooting. So my question is:
Why does these kind of events happen in US when they are rare or non existing in other western countries?


----------



## Eureka (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, here in Norway, tons of people play counter-Strike, for instance. (I do.  )

Even so, there has NEVER been a shcool shooting in Norway before...

I'd recommend watching Bowling for Columbine, by Michael Moore.. It Deals with exactly this subject. Why do kids in the US only decide to shoot up their schools so much?

Wait! Heres the awnser to the problem:



> But there are those who argue these incidents take place not because there are too many guns, but because there are not enough. "All the school shootings that have ended abruptly in the last 10 years were stopped because a law-abiding citizen - a potential victim - had a gun," said Larry Pratt, executive director of Gun Owners of America. "The latest school shooting at Virginia Tech demands an immediate end to the gun-free zone law which leaves the nation's schools at the mercy of madmen."




What kind of friggin genius idea is that??! Lets just get MORE fucking guns? No surprise who came up with that idea... : /


----------



## Lucy Elfenlied (Apr 17, 2007)

Eureka: I have seen Bowling for Colombine and it is surely an intressting movie. Still I don't really get it. Perhaps because I'm Swedish (reference to Dag Hammarskjöld, secretary-general of UN 1953-1961).


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2007)

The gunman has been identified. Cho Seung-Hui, 23, South Korean, a senior VT English Major student.


I hope those injured will recover soon, both physically and emotionally, and may the dead ones' souls rest in peace.


----------



## Caboose (inactive) (Apr 17, 2007)

The sad thing is that this only proves the fact that Americans are killed more by _Americans_ than Terrorists, this proves that we need to stop worrying about the boarder, and boost our homeland security, this is ridiculous, someone will probably blame it on Marlyn Manson, or Rap, or anything else.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 17, 2007)

Yasha said:


> The gunman has been identified. Cho Seung-Hui, 23, South Korean, a senior VT English Major student.



While it's true the shooting took place in the US, the shooter was not an American.  Kind of hard to neatly package this incident as "The US is just crazy" when the key player isn't even a citizen.



Yasha said:


> I hope those injured will recover soon, both physically and emotionally, and may the dead ones' souls rest in peace.



Amen, Yasha.  It will be a struggle for the survivors, I'm sure.


----------



## korican04 (Apr 17, 2007)

TekJounin said:


> While it's true the shooting took place in the US, the shooter was not an American.  Kind of hard to neatly package this incident as "The US is just crazy" when the key player isn't even a citizen.



So wait, was he from south korea or just korean born in the US? If it's the latter it would just make him an american.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2007)

Native South Korean, in US on resident alien Visa.


----------



## kidjutsu (Apr 17, 2007)

The Rock said:


> First of all, I'm not a kid. Second of all, I'm _still_ laughing at you people because you're _still_ taking what I say seriously.



You're a jerk off.  I don't even mind that some people or chronic trollers, but this is definitely not the place (time) to be trolling.  

BTW this doesn't happen in the US everyday.  Its been almost 10 years since Columbine.   In other words, you are either really stupid and ignorant or your media is really misinforming you.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 17, 2007)

The Rock said:


> Well, it's rather hard to give a shit when this happens every day in the US.



Please explain how this happens every day in the US.  did you read the article.

This is almost TRIPLE the current highest death count in a school shooting.

What a stupid comment.


----------



## NarSakSasKak (Apr 17, 2007)

TekJounin said:


> While it's true the shooting took place in the US, the shooter was not an American.  Kind of hard to neatly package this incident as "The US is just crazy" when the key player isn't even a citizen.
> 
> .



He was a resident alien dumbass.  Now Asians are going to have a bad rep because of this messed up fucker.  Seriously, you know racists are going to riot.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh man,it's up to 33 now?Thats horrible.I can't imagine what it would be like to lose a family member that way.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 17, 2007)

Read all 20 pages.

1. The Rock went over the line there, but I think he realised that, so.

2. KDuff, you don't have to go and get so worked up and curse and swear at people because they posted their opinion. You find something wrong with it, tell them. No need for cursing.



			
				[Suigetsu];7945613 said:
			
		

> Heres his myspace



It wasn't him.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 17, 2007)

NarSakSasKak said:


> He was a resident alien dumbass.  Now Asians are going to have a bad rep because of this messed up fucker.  Seriously, you know racists are going to riot.



I really, really hope it doesn't happen but history won't back me up.  It's not the race/color/height/gender/handedness that causes these things.  It's an individual with a problem and the inability to solve it rationally.


----------



## Shinobikitty (Apr 17, 2007)

This is such a tragic incident... Here at UF, University of Florida... Go Gators, it is a scary atmosphere and we are no where near VTech. I think it truly opens your eyes to the possibility that we are not as safe as we like to think.


----------



## gaaraholic (Apr 17, 2007)

i dont no what americans reactions to the result r
and how the US and South Korea relationship is going on after it
i just hope the world could remain calm about the tragedy
if it wont be a trigger of a series of another tragedies
i would thank the God


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2007)

> The police department at Virginia Polytechnic Institute and State University on Tuesday morning identified the gunman who killed at least 30 people Monday as Cho Seung-Hui, a 23-year-old undergraduate senior majoring in English.
> 
> Cho, who is thought to have killed himself at the end of the shooting rampage in Norris Hall, was a South Korean national and resident alien from Centreville, Va., near Williamsburg in the eastern part of the state.
> 
> ...



I think the "disturbing note" will be revealed to public soon and it will probably make clear what his motive was.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Apr 17, 2007)

It wouldn't surprise me if the security in all schools,not just in colleges and universities, is going to become _much_ stricter.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Apr 17, 2007)

I found out about this yesterday around 2 p.m Eastern time. It's really messed up...


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 17, 2007)

gaaraholic said:


> i dont no what americans reactions to the result r
> and how the US and South Korea relationship is going on after it
> i just hope the world could remain calm about the tragedy
> if it wont be a trigger of a series of another tragedies
> i would thank the God



There, there buddy. No one is gonna start international mess with this tragedy. Nationality doesn't matter, it's the fact some people sometimes just lose it and become dangerous. It's an attack, but from an individual that became insane. He was the one who did it by himself. The authors of similar attacks are from very various profiles, yet share the similar trait of having lost their mind somewhere on the road and committed such acts. Insane teenagers in Columbine, employees not taking good their laying-off, kids that can't cope with bullies and make the wrong choice, people reacting too much, a loner gone on a rampage for unreleased reasons. 

In those events, it's not about Koreans, Bosnians, WASPs, blacks, people that came to the USA, or whose families are in America since the Mayflower or anything. It's about people that can't handle with themselves or their lives, and do this, for some reasons, that are always wrong (I'm specific about shooting rampage, not the general use of arms, so self-defence is NOT implied in my reply)

It's really tragic. I thought after Columbine, things would have kindov changed, but we saw that they didn't... The loose is incredible, it's ... beyond words. Saying it's sad doesn't seem enough.

BTW, I noted many officials from many countries issued reactions of compassion and sadness. Even Iran (am kinda surprised...)


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 17, 2007)

gaaraholic said:


> i dont no what americans reactions to the result r
> and how the US and South Korea relationship is going on after it
> i just hope the world could remain calm about the tragedy
> if it wont be a trigger of a series of another tragedies
> i would thank the God



I don't think any rational person would blame South Korea for this.  This was an insane individual acting alone and his nationality is just incidental. It wasn't like he was acting on behalf of his government, so it's _really_ unlikely that this will boil over into an international diplomatic crisis.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 17, 2007)

So was he a Chinese or Korean? I'm confused.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 17, 2007)

gaaraholic said:


> i dont no what americans reactions to the result r
> and how the US and South Korea relationship is going on after it



No offense but this is the stupidest thing I've ever read this week. There won't be any international issues over something like this. What might happen is that the immigration office secretly tell the American Embassies overseas to be assholes and give a harder time to immigration applicants.



GrimaH said:


> So was he a Chinese or Korean? I'm confused.



Maybe you should, you know, read the 50 or so major news sites that reported it. Or just turn on the TV


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 17, 2007)

This is very sad indeed. People need to find out what is wrong with these kids so this shit does not happen.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 17, 2007)

The available information says his ethnicity was South Korean but US raised.

I do hope people are rational about this but there are a number of terrifying people who dom and will, be stupidly racist.  Hopefully, they will just be  embarrassingly vocal and there won't any regretable incidents.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmm, it was inevitable I guess. This pattern of school shootings that happened over the past few months had a big peak moment. Debates about gun control in USA still rage on. Luckily NZ doesn't really have to deal with this sort of thing, people need licenses for guns and that's mainly rifles for hunting.


----------



## gaaraholic (Apr 17, 2007)

buddys i also hope the world could rest in peace
but when look back into the history
we could find bad examples similarly
some innocent arabs once be treatd as the maybe-terrorists just becos they r arabs(the 911 terrorists r arabs)
i dont wanna see the same thing happens not far behind 

maybe the government could be rational,but when it refers to the people,its really hard to remain rational and calm for everyone is so different

anyway,pray for all the broken hearts in the tragedy
life still good and we need to go on it optimisticly


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2007)

he probably played too much WOW, just needed a friend ...


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 17, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> Maybe you should, you know, read the 50 or so major news sites that reported it. Or just turn on the TV



My local news reported it was a Chinese.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Apr 17, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> I don't think any rational person would blame South Korea for this.  This was an insane individual acting alone and his nationality is just incidental. It wasn't like he was acting on behalf of his government, so it's _really_ unlikely that this will boil over into an international diplomatic crisis.



I'd hope that the blame for this wouldn't fall on a single race, but there's quite a number of un-rational people living in the U.S.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2007)

Yahoo uses the title 'He was a loner', as if all loners are potential mass murderers. >_<


I see loners would probably be further isolated from the society after this.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



BLACKSBURG, Virginia (CNN) -- The gunman who killed 30 people at Virginia Tech's Norris Hall before turning the gun on himself was student Cho Seung-hui, university police Chief Wendell Flinchum said Tuesday.

University officials said they were still trying to determine whether Cho was responsible for an earlier shooting at a dormitory that left two dead.

However, Flinchum said ballistics tests show that one of the two guns recovered at Norris Hall was used at Norris and at the dorm, both located on the 26,000-student campus. (Watch police disclose new information about the shooter Video)

Authorities are still investigating whether Cho had any accomplices in planning or executing Monday's rampage, Col. Steven Flaherty of the Virginia State Police said.

"It certainly is reasonable for us to assume that Cho was the shooter in both places, but we don't have the evidence to take us there at this particular point in time," Flaherty said.

Cho, a 23-year-old South Korean and resident alien, lived at the university's Harper Hall, Flinchum said. He was an English major, the chief said.

Cho was a loner and authorities are having a hard time finding information about him, said Harry Hincker, associate vice president for university relations.

A department of Homeland Security official said Cho came to the United States in 1992, through Detroit, Michigan. He had lawful permanent residence, via his parents, and renewed his green card in October 2003, the official said.

His residence was listed as Centreville, Virginia, a suburb of Washington, D.C.

The university and police are still in the process of releasing the names of the 32 people killed in Monday's shootings. (Watch how some are asking why warnings weren't issued sooner Video)

"What went on during that incident certainly caused tremendous chaos and panic in Norris Hall," Flaherty said, describing how victims were found in four classrooms and in the stairwell of the school's engineering science and mechanics building.

A doctor at a Blacksburg hospital described the injuries he saw Monday as "amazing" and the shooter as "brutal."

"There wasn't a shooting victim that didn't have less than three bullet wounds in them," said Dr. Joseph Cacioppo of Montgomery Regional Hospital.

Even among the less serious injuries, Cacioppo said, "we saw one patient that had a bullet wound to the wrist, one to the elbow and one to the thigh. We had another one with a bullet wound to the abdomen, one to the chest and one to the head."

A source familiar with the investigation said the weapons found at Norris were a Walther .22-caliber semi-automatic and a 9 mm Glock -- both with the serial numbers filed off. (Watch how quickly these guns can be fired, reloaded Video)
Details surface

The day's first shooting, at the West Ambler Johnston dormitory, which houses 895 students, occurred about 7:15 a.m.

At the time of the shootings at Norris Hall, more than two hours later, police were investigating a "person of interest" in the dormitory shootings, Flinchum said Monday.

During the Tuesday news conference, Flinchum said the person of interest was an acquaintance of a woman killed at the dorm.

Steger told reporters Monday that when police responded to Norris Hall they found the front doors chained shut and the gunfire had stopped by the time they reached the second floor.

Authorities say they initially believed the dorm shooting was an "isolated incident" and were still investigating it when the slaughter occurred at Norris Hall. (Officials thought shooter had fled)

The gunman killed 31 people, including himself, and wounded 15 in Norris Hall classrooms.
Steger: Police thought dorm shooting was isolated

Steger on Tuesday defended the university response to the dorm shooting, saying police believed it to be "a domestic fight, perhaps a murder-suicide" that was contained to one dorm room. (Watch the police chief explain where bodies were found Video)

Police cordoned off the dorm and all residents were told about the shooting as police looked for witnesses, Steger said.

"I don't think anyone could have predicted that another event was going to take place two hours later," Steger said, adding that it would've been difficult to warn every student because most were off campus at the time. (Watch a student's recording of police responding to loud bangs Video)

The gunman was dressed "almost like a Boy Scout" and wore a black ammunition vest, said a student who survived by pretending to lie dead on a classroom floor.

"He just stepped within five feet of the door and just started firing," said Erin Sheehan. "He seemed very thorough about it, getting almost everyone down, I pretended to be dead." (Watch student describe surviving by playing dead Video)

The shooter, who remained quiet throughout the rampage, came back 30 seconds after the first round of gunfire and Sheehan and her classmates tried to barricade the door with their bodies, she said.

After the shooter couldn't get in, he began firing through the door, Sheehan said. Of the 25 students in her German class, Sheehan was one of four able to walk out on her own when police arrived. (Watch students react to shooting Video)

As of midday Tuesday, officials were still releasing the names of victims, which include a marching band member from Georgia and an Israeli Holocaust survivor who headed the engineering and science department. (Full story)

The university has scheduled a convocation for 2 p.m. ET Tuesday. President Bush and the first lady are scheduled to attend.

Classes have been canceled for the rest of the week, and Norris Hall will be closed for the remainder of the semester, Steger said. Student Emily Alderman said students were sending out instant messages urging each other to wear their Virginia Tech Hokie gear in a sign of unity.

There have been two bomb threats at the university this month, the latest of which came Friday. Flinchum said Tuesday they were unrelated to the shootings. (Watch gunfire on the campus Video)

Last August, the first day of class was cut short at Virginia Tech by a manhunt for an escaped prisoner accused of killing a Blacksburg hospital security guard and a sheriff's deputy.

Before Monday, the deadliest mass shooting in the United States occurred in 1991, when George Hennard drove a pickup truck into a Killeen, Texas, cafeteria and fatally shot 23 people, before shooting and killing himself.




Resident alien from Soth Korea.  Been in the US since 1990.  I'm rather surprised to read he was an English major.  There was an engineering spin on it yesterday.  Stress and all that.


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2007)

ahhhhhh shit same thing gonna happen kidz r gonna make fun of azn kids saying there gonna shoot kidz WTF this issuse had a face white icp(insane clown pose)  kidz so dont give it an azn face all of a sudden : / damn...............


----------



## gaaraholic (Apr 17, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> My local news reported it was a Chinese.



no he's a South Korean 
23,major English

its said its him


----------



## Heathen (Apr 17, 2007)

Another loner case



Is it even possible for me to eat my lunch alone without being glared at now?


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow....It just...crazy..

So is there any reason why he did that? Sorry, I didnt read the entire thread...


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2007)

Gunman's writings were disturbing

His English creative writing was so disturbing that he was referred to the school's counseling service. :S

I'm wondering if the so-called "disturbing note" from the earlier news report referred to this creative writing of his or he actually wrote a note between the first and second shootings.


----------



## Kazekaga-Sama (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah I really want to know what causes people to do stuff like kill 33 people. what could that guy have been thinking? At least HE is dead. Now the familys dont have to look at the person who managed to take out their sons and daughters.


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 17, 2007)

When I heard this on Sportcenter, I was thinking: "Wtf is up with this. World is going crazy". They said it was the worst ever shooting incident in the US or something


----------



## Squire of Fate (Apr 17, 2007)

> A note believed to have been written by Cho was found in his dorm room that railed against "rich kids," "debauchery" and "deceitful charlatans" on campus.



That's some vocabulary. :S

Poor family, cheated on and ripped off?


----------



## BamBam (Apr 17, 2007)

Our hearts goes out to the victims and their families..as well as those who survived...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 17, 2007)

So where were the cameras in this college? My previous college did let random people in without any metal detectors or showing their ID (which is why I am happy I'm leaving them), but they still had security cameras.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Apr 17, 2007)

Lucy Elfenlied said:


> I'm Swedish. In Sweden, such things like school-shootings does not exist. Yes, it does happen that people get shot, but it's not like this. I have heard that swedish rank high in Counter Strike, still we don't have school-shootings.
> 
> However, in US these events seem to happen some times every year. From time to time I hear on the news that there has been another school-shooting. So my question is:
> Why does these kind of events happen in US when they are rare or non existing in other western countries?



Did the media blame counter-strike??!?!?

Yes Sweden make amazing CS Teams


----------



## Vicious-chan (Apr 17, 2007)

apparently my father's friend's son goes there and woulda been a victim had he not skipped class. So..moral of the story.. skip class and you live


----------



## Zodd (Apr 17, 2007)

Emily Hilscher, the girl he was lovesick over and the first victim. This was the woman labeled the "girlfriend," although others are saying he was a stalker.


----------



## Alucard (Apr 17, 2007)

wow....a loner....its always an outcast that does this kinds of shit....and to think there was a weirdo when i went to college last year...doing weird stuff.


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Judging from the picture of the shooter, I believe he is a loner. South Koreans usually don't look like that unless they're nerds. Where's the cool spikey hairs and pretty boy eyes?

This brings shame on the Asians.


----------



## Dre (Apr 17, 2007)

That bitch sholdve gave up the pussy. THen this wouldnt of happened.


----------



## Alucard (Apr 17, 2007)

i found 2 of his ''plays'' and its messed up

here

2 of them are at the bottom....


----------



## Marl (Apr 17, 2007)

Hero. Absolute hero. Just shows that for every psychopathic killer in the world, there are exceptionally good people too.



> Librescu was among the thirty-three people killed in the Virginia Tech massacre on April 16, 2007. He was killed during a class in the Norris Hall Engineering Building by a student (Cho Seung-hui, 23). He was 76 years old.[5] Librescu held the door of his classroom shut while Cho was attempting to enter it. He was shot through the door but was able to prevent the gunman from entering the classroom until his students had escaped through the windows.[8][9] A number of Librescu's students have called him a hero because of his actions, with one student, Asael Arad, saying that all the professor's students "lived because of him".[10] Librescu's son, Joe, said he had received e-mails from several students who said he had saved their lives, and regarded him a hero.[5]


----------



## Shinobikitty (Apr 17, 2007)

Dre said:


> That bitch sholdve gave up the pussy. THen this wouldnt of happened.



Not funny.... thats all I am going to say.


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 17, 2007)

Marl said:


> Hero. Absolute hero. Just shows that for every psychopathic killer in the world, there are exceptionally good people too.



Shit... now I wish the shooter hadn't killed himself. He deserved to suffer much longer and harder for all those lives he took.

At least the teacher will always be remembered as a true hero.


----------



## Shinobikitty (Apr 17, 2007)

gaaraholic said:


> buddys i also hope the world could rest in peace
> but when look back into the history
> we could find bad examples similarly
> some innocent arabs once be treatd as the maybe-terrorists just becos they r arabs(the 911 terrorists r arabs)
> ...



I am from NY and I know what you are talking about I remeber people picking on Indian (India) people after 9/11!!! I was shocked!! So yes it is true it can happen sometimes a WHOLE type of race gets singled out... And sometimes ignorant people can't distiguish between Chinese, So. Korean, or any other asian nation.

In this specific case though I don't see that happening as much. 9/11 was a little different because it was an "attack" on our nation as a whole. Not a random(ish) act of violence.

No worries Gaaraaholic! You still have friends here in the states  !!


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 17, 2007)

fucked. first katrina, now this shit. shit aint rite. sumbody not doin their job.....or are they??...>_<

and for statement above, sayin sumin bout givin up pussy, shit not EVEN funny....


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 17, 2007)

Marl said:


> Hero. Absolute hero. Just shows that for every psychopathic killer in the world, there are exceptionally good people too.



Indeed.  The man literally put his life on the line for his students.

Stereotyping bugs me.  I get a little upset with labels like "loner", etc.  I keep to myself a lot but don't own anything more lethal than standard kitchen knives or a baseball bat.  Or my pretty car, which I wouldn't smash up intentionally, ever.  Don't feel the need to take anyone out with me when I'm feeling down.

And not every Asian man has an obligation to be a bishi doll.  No matter how appealing that may be to some of us.


----------



## thedisturbedone (Apr 17, 2007)

Dre said:


> That bitch sholdve gave up the pussy. THen this wouldnt of happened.



You better hope to God I don't meet you in real life. That has got to one of the most immature, and sickening things I've ever seen said about a situation like this.


----------



## Shinobikitty (Apr 17, 2007)

thedisturbedone said:


> You better hope to God I don't meet you in real life. That has got to one of the most immature, and sickening things I've ever seen said about a situation like this.




As much as I COMPLETELY agree with you!! You have to remeber why someone like that would turn off there rep..... Attention whore. Dre's Mommy and Daddy must have not paid enough attention to him...


----------



## meatballs2007 (Apr 17, 2007)

> wow....a loner....its always an outcast that does this kinds of shit....and to think there was a weirdo when i went to college last year...doing weird stuff.


That's an ignorant statement.

Also, did he really talked about rich kids in his note?  I knew this would be one of the factors.  I'm in the process of reading his plays now, so I can't comment on that yet.


----------



## thedisturbedone (Apr 17, 2007)

I read the plays, it seems like he had a less than happy childhood. I can only wonder what happend to him in his teen years...


----------



## The Hungry Wolf (Apr 17, 2007)

Zodd said:


> Emily Hilscher, the girl he was lovesick over and the first victim. This was the woman labeled the "girlfriend," although others are saying he was a stalker.



...damn, something so beautiful..gone.


----------



## korican04 (Apr 17, 2007)

What do his parents or previous legal gaurdians have to say? I mean he has been in the U.S. for mad long now. Shouldn't they be around.


----------



## Bender (Apr 17, 2007)

Man I'm sad as hell we talked about this at school today and I couldn't help but cry and can't believe how good this dude was shooting those many students and getting away with it and running back and forth campuses. My heart practically leaped when I heard that some of my friends relatives went to that University. I mean, man I thought it was hard to combat terrorism but now we're dealing with this dude who practically cleaned out the school. 

It's unfair. We have police officers at High Schools yet we can't at some university? These kids need protection man or else this is gonna encourage others to take advantage of the securities at schools.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2007)

4chan involvement?



_"hey /b/ I'm going to kill people at vtech today in the name of anonymous."_


----------



## thedisturbedone (Apr 17, 2007)

Is that 4chan thing real? Just out of curiousity.

edit: Apparently it is...this feels familier.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 17, 2007)

The Hungry Wolf said:


> ...damn, something so beautiful..gone.



I love how some base the value of a life on beauty.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 17, 2007)

Islamic Connection:

According to some reports, Cho Seung-Hui, the man suspected in the killings at Virginia Tech, may have written Islamic references on himself prior to the shootings:

Sources [said] that the words "ISMAIL AX" were also found written in red ink on the inside of one of Cho's arms.

The reference may be to the Islamic account of the Biblical sacrifice of Abraham, where God commands the patriarch to sacrifice his own son. Abraham begins to comply, but God intervenes at the last moment to save the boy.

In the Jewish and Christian traditions, the son is Isaac, father of the Jewish people; in Islam, it is his brother, Ismail (Ishmael in Hebrew).

Abraham uses a knife in most versions of the story, but some accounts have him wielding an ax.

A more obscure reference may be to a passage in the Koran referring to Abraham's destruction of pagan idols; in some accounts, he uses an ax to do so.

According to this source, he was fascinated with Islamic religion. Sources also found that they found bunch of symbols related to Islam.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2007)

thedisturbedone said:


> Is that 4chan thing real? Just out of curiousity.
> 
> edit: Apparently it is...this feels familier.




I wouldn't doubt it since the toronto star is a major news paper


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (Apr 17, 2007)

??  geez.

that bastard shouldn't have suicided, He should be tortured in the most painfull way.

this is just not allright, things like this happnen, but never this massive... it is just bitchy and sick.

Still there were survivors from the incident, I think they will get a thrauma...


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 17, 2007)

4chan's always involved somewhere...


----------



## thedisturbedone (Apr 17, 2007)

I suppose your right, they need to check stuff like this, when people post deadly threats like this.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2007)

lol a a proposition to check all of 4chan constantly....... and a little thing called annominity


----------



## The Hungry Wolf (Apr 17, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Islamic Connection:
> 
> According to some reports, Cho Seung-Hui, the man suspected in the killings at Virginia Tech, may have written Islamic references on himself prior to the shootings:
> 
> ...





I hope this is not true (source please?)..we dont need more islam hatred..
As a side note, in islam, like most other religions, any person who kills themselves go straight to hell..


----------



## Alucard (Apr 17, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> That's an ignorant statement.
> 
> Also, did he really talked about rich kids in his note?  I knew this would be one of the factors.  I'm in the process of reading his plays now, so I can't comment on that yet.



how is that an ignorant statement....i guess i failed to mention specifics of why he is a weird person...ok then let me elaborate on why this person that  i seen many times at college might be a future shooter. For one...he is always alone...and says the weirdest things in the computer lab..( my friend works at the computer lab ) he is always asking why he cant play video games and cant get on sites that normally gets blocked. ( when i mean video games i mean all kinds..not just violent ones. i.e. new grounds.com or ebaumsworld.com) since its obvious that the rules of using computers in the lab mentions it. he stares at people alot...and does faces to a particular group of people. he is seen walking in circles out side the school's library mumbling. i don't know what happened to him..since i already graduated... my friend on the other hand keeps telling me he might end up doing something fucked up...( at the time we were joking around but now that this thing happened yesterday...i think i may have to ask my friend if that guy is still there.)


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 17, 2007)

Whoa... I'm so awful at keeping up with news.



> Asked why the campus, which has more than 26,000 students, was not shut down after the first shooting, Flinchum responded that police determined "it was an isolated event to that building and the decision was made not to cancel classes at that time." (Officials thought shooter had fled)



WTF is wrong with that school?  "Haha!  Shots were fired, but it's okay!  Carry on!" :S


----------



## Arishem (Apr 17, 2007)

It's going to be really pathetic if we need to have armed guards at our schools and universities. *sigh*, if this is what's required to keep us safe, then I won't object. The worst part is that these delusional sickos feel the need to bring others down with them. The social need of a human being expressed in the most twisted way possible...


----------



## Alucard (Apr 17, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> It's going to be really pathetic if we need to have armed guards at our schools and universities. *sigh*, if this is what's required to keep us safe, then I won't object. The worst part is that these delusional sickos feel the need to bring others down with them. The social need of a human being expressed in the most twisted way possible...




actually what i think its going to be pathetic is if they make rules for students..that is usually seen in High Schools. I.E. Dress Codes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm not sure if someone already said this, but I was watching the Glenn Beck show last night and they were talking about this shooting. Someone came on the show blaming video games, television and American culture in general for all of this. She then went onto say that this was a problem among young white males, and people from Suburban neighborhoods. 

When I heard who really did this, it pissed me off that someone would draw large conclusions like this when the person was none of these things from what we could tell.

Not only that, when I watch CNN all I see is them being assholes (not just CNN but all of the News stations) they are hounding the people at the press conference. 

At one point it was reported that some of the parents had committed suicide. Well the representative said this is not true, period. Well one of the news people had the audacity to ask where there parents were! Like they can just give them the address. It makes me sick.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 17, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> Not only that, when I watch CNN all I see is them being assholes (not just CNN but all of the News stations) they are hounding the people at the press conference.



I read on another forum that at one point CNN had a split screen, one side with security footage, etc, of the shootings and on the other side they had a counter going up with each gunshot.  American TV news is really disgusting.

Anyway, terrible event, makes me sad.

Also, why bother to acknowledge people in this thread who thrive off attention?  Just ignore them and they'll stop out of frustration.  We win.


----------



## Alucard (Apr 17, 2007)

cardboard tube knight said:


> I'm not sure if someone already said this, but I was watching the Glenn Beck show last night and they were talking about this shooting. Someone came on the show blaming video games, television and American culture in general for all of this. She then went onto say that this was a problem among young white males, and people from Suburban neighborhoods.
> 
> When I heard who really did this, it pissed me off that someone would draw large conclusions like this when the person was none of these things from what we could tell.
> 
> ...




YEAH i was like wtf,  who said that they committed suicide. and yes... it also makes me sick that people jump to conclusions about Video games and TV. hell they even said that the shooter played Basketball.


----------



## kakashij (Apr 17, 2007)

Ya.... I heard about this, it's quite sad. :'(


----------



## Psychic (Apr 17, 2007)

Anyone seen "Bowling for Colombine" or "Riunaway Jury?" I blame this on gun control! Guns are too easily accessible.
Why can't guns be prohibited? The right to bear arms does not mean the right to kill. Thr right to bear arms means the right to* defend* ourselves, not  kill each other.
I'm all for those taser guns that only shock or stun u but doesnt kill you. Or how about "rubber bullets?" (More like a futuristic idea) They'll hurt u real bad but won't kill you.


----------



## NVZBlity (Apr 17, 2007)

What was the time gap between the first shootings in the dorm and the second round of shootings in the classroom?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2007)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:


> Anyone seen "Bowling for Colombine" or "Riunaway Jury?" I blame this on gun control! Guns are too easily accessible.
> Why can't guns be prohibited? The right to bear arms does not mean the right to kill. Thr right to bear arms means the right to* defend* ourselves, not  kill each other.
> I'm all for those taser guns that only shock or stun u but doesnt kill you. Or how about "rubber bullets?" (More like a futuristic idea) They'll hurt u real bad but won't kill you.




noone has ever claimed that the Right to bear arms = the rights to kill, it means that people have the right to own weapons period.

Taking someones life is Murder and can be acomplished in other means than a gun.


----------



## Surreal (Apr 17, 2007)

> noone has ever claimed that the Right to bear arms = the rights to kill, it means that people have the right to own weapons period.
> 
> Taking someones life is Murder and can be acomplished in other means than a gun.



I'm not an American so there are certain things I don't understand about the country, of course.

Could, please someone tell me, why so many of you strongly believe that people should have the right to own guns?

Why do you feel people should buy, own and use guns? Of course, none of you approve of violence, murder or similar acts,  so why do people need to own and use guns, in your opinion?

This is not a flame, nor I'm being sarcastic, I just don't understand.


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Apr 17, 2007)

The Rock said:


> Are you retarded or something? If you want me to LEAVE, then stop QUOTING me and posting @/about me. It's simple.
> 
> When you post towards or about me, I have the right to respond. Cease and I shall desist. Stop giving me a reason to piss you off with more posts, because what angers you humors me.



Fine. But you really seem to be the angry man, neg repping me and all.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 17, 2007)

hollow said:


> I'm not an American so there are certain things I don't understand about the country, of course.
> 
> Could, please someone tell me, why so many of you strongly believe that people should have the right to own guns?



There is a percentage that believe the right to own guns is the reason why the USA will never suffer a land invasion.


----------



## Yellow (Apr 17, 2007)

hollow said:


> I'm not an American so there are certain things I don't understand about the country, of course.
> 
> Could, please someone tell me, why so many of you strongly believe that people should have the right to own guns?
> 
> ...



Guns can be used for protection. As much as people want voilence to end there will always be voilence so people should have the right to own guns to protect themselves from violence.

Some people like the shooter in this incident feel they should use guns to cause voilence instead of for protection.

I guess owning guns is to protect yourself against stupid people like the shooter in this in incident.

Of course I'm not American so I might be wrong. No offense but I think American laws and beliefs are just plain stupid.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2007)

hollow said:


> I'm not an American so there are certain things I don't understand about the country, of course.
> 
> Could, please someone tell me, why so many of you strongly believe that people should have the right to own guns?
> 
> ...



For protection? Every country that has real strict gun laws, has criminals with guns, using them on others...most of these types of shootings happen in places where people are prohibited from having a gun. It's illegal to have a gun on campus. So the shooter knows that these people are unarmed. New York City, guns are illegal, but criminals have them, same in England...if someone wants to kill they'll get a gun. 

The laws there are too lax, but he could have just as easily stole one or used less conventional weaponry, like bombs.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 17, 2007)

Playing devil's advocate, 



> Suicide rates among people of all ages are higher in states where more homes have guns, U.S. researchers reported.
> 
> "In a nation where more than half of all suicides are gun suicides and where more than one in three homes have firearms, one cannot talk about suicide without talking about guns," Miller said in a statement.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 17, 2007)

> What's the old saying? "If you outlaw guns, only outlaws will have them." A nut job is still going to get his hands on one, no matter how much pressure you put on making them unavailable, and if we hand them out to everyone, then you're gonna give the nut jobs guns also.



I don't know how true that is but it's a provision in the Constitution that citizens can have guns.  I'd rather it weren't so but the quote has a point, in that criminals will get them, no matter how many restrictions are put in place and no matter how many decent folks follow the rules.


----------



## kingbayo (Apr 17, 2007)

I jus don't see why the police didn't jus bust up in that bitch. they had fuckin assault rifles and he had by comparison, two measly hand guns. with so many lives at stake, u think that they wouldn't worry bout protocol and all that bull shit and go save those children, cuz that's wat most were, lives.

maybe its jus me. I got a hero complex (due to anime). I honestly probly would've manned up on his bitch ass. seriously.


----------



## krazy-kakashi (Apr 17, 2007)

what the guy did was crazy..but at least here to buy a gun you have to wait 3 after you purchase the weapon. and if you want one really bad just steal one or find another weapon..


----------



## Surreal (Apr 17, 2007)

> There is a percentage that believe the right to own guns is the reason why the USA will never suffer a land invasion.



Err...



> Guns can be used for protection. As much as people want voilence to end there will always be voilence so people should have the right to own guns to protect themselves from violence.



A gun, is a tool. A tool intended to kill...be that an animal or a human...thats the purpose of guns. Does USA has such a high crime rate, or such an incompetent police that people feel they should bear arms just so they could lead a normal life? That can't be right. 



> So the shooter knows that these people are unarmed. New York City, guns are illegal, but criminals have them, same in England...if someone wants to kill they'll get a gun.



Yes but, Europe also has a lot of crime. And a lot of trigger happy criminals. But, compare the numbers between USA and, for example, France or Germany. I don't think it's normal. You can argue the size of the countries, but Europe in total has a lesser percent of gun killings then US-a. Or so I have read and I have been told that in school, but that was 4 years ago. Am I wrong?

There is no doubt that majority of evil comes from illegal guns...but don't you think a lot of lives can be saved just by changing the law...making it harder to get a weapon?


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Apr 17, 2007)

I've got a hold of my friend who goes to Virginia Tech, (hes safe) and one of his friends is still in the hospital with fatal wounds. He says a lot of people think the killer went on a rampage after killing his girlfriend and best friend who he found sleeping together. I doubt that motive considerng how he was described as extremely quiet and antisocial.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 17, 2007)

Asuma: Konoha's Blade said:


> I've got a hold of my friend who goes to Virginia Tech, (hes safe) and one of his friends is still in the hospital with fatal wounds. He says a lot of people think the killer went on a rampage after killing his girlfriend and best friend who he found sleeping together. I doubt that motive considerng how he was described as extremely quiet and antisocial.



I see that reasoning in a somewhat different light. If it were true, then it would be a plausible reason for him to go on a rampage knowing what we do of his personality. An antisocial person is going to have few people that they trust, assuming they have anyone at all. Having your best friend and girlfriend betray you in such a way would likely be all the push needed to drive a such a person crazy. Of course, it doesn't validate the killings in anyway, but it would make sense in a twisted way.


----------



## Bender (Apr 17, 2007)

Zodd said:


> Emily Hilscher, the girl he was lovesick over and the first victim. This was the woman labeled the "girlfriend," although others are saying he was a stalker.



So his whole motive behind all this was because of that ugly ass bimbo? Pfft man she ain't even worth it.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 17, 2007)

Asuma: Konoha's Blade said:


> I've got a hold of my friend who goes to Virginia Tech, (hes safe) and one of his friends is still in the hospital with *fatal* wounds.



Not to be nitpicky but I hope you meant *critical *wounds.


----------



## Feather_Dragon (Apr 17, 2007)

NVZBlity said:


> What was the time gap between the first shootings in the dorm and the second round of shootings in the classroom?



1st Shooting was at 7:15
2nd Shooting was at 9:45 and 10:15

So 2.5 hours, which should have been more than enough for the administration to take action and protect their students.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 17, 2007)

They were too busy reading "My Little Goat."


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 17, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> So his whole motive behind all this was because of that ugly ass bimbo? Pfft man she ain't even worth it.



a) It's only a rumour.

b) Nice to see you respecting the dead.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 17, 2007)

Fucking psycho.

Mother fuckin' God, that is one fucking psycho.

For some reason he reminds of a real-life Kiriyama from Battle Royale. He didn't really show any motives...didn't really show any remorse and just kept on shooting...and shooting...and shooting...and shooting...and shooting.

God, fuckin' psycho.

I hope he burns in hell or wherever he goes for these evil deeds.

BLAGH! America truly does suck.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 17, 2007)

i hope not everyone throws down judgment so quickly when we're all human.  he took the coward's way out of this and now he will be forever tormented in hell.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 17, 2007)

No one knows why he did it. These are just all speculations. Some say he was mentally troubled, some say it had to do with his family connections, others say he did it because of the girl. Nothing is proven yet. So don't jump to the conclusion.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 17, 2007)

And I'm the only who feels horrible for the guy who has his livejournal and everything basically fucked up because he looks somewhat like the killer, loves gun, just broke up with his girlfriend...and he lived in the same dorm where all the death started.

How fucked up is that?

I'm at least happy the guy is taking all this shit with ease it seems; I hope he isn't rejected because he loves guns and is Asian.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 17, 2007)

He came to America when he was in high school.. learned the language, and got into one of the best schools. How hard must he have been working?
The guy just snapped. Stop talking shit about him.


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 17, 2007)

invented ♥ said:


> He came to America when he was in high school.. learned the language, and got into one of the best schools. How hard must he have been working?
> The guy just snapped. Stop talking shit about him.



Yeah! Be nice to the guy who just shot up 40 odd people!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 17, 2007)

I read all what Dio posted, where can I find these videos?


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 17, 2007)

invented ♥ said:


> He came to America when he was in high school.. learned the language, and got into one of the best schools. How hard must he have been working?
> The guy just snapped. Stop talking shit about him.



Well the guy snapped and killed kids who also had shit in their lives but didn't start killing everyone in sight.

I have no remorse for a guy who did this. At all.

If his whole family died, his girlfriend died and everything...alright I understand him snapping (still would hate the guy), but if the guy killed 30 people just because of a girlfriend and tests, the guy has no excuse.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 17, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Yeah! Be nice to the guy who just shot up 40 odd people!


Blame those who ostrisized him. He had nobody to talk to or find comfort in.


----------



## Greed990 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll post my thoughts on this later.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 17, 2007)

is that to make fun of him being a korean student in america because you wrote "how do i shot students."
and he went to virginia tech studying english so i do not think he was that dumb.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 17, 2007)

Greed990 said:


> I'll post my thoughts on this later.



Not really funny...

And if you kill 33 people, you get no remorse from me.

I've seen kids get raped, beaten, abused, picked on and cry...they never snapped or killed someone.

I've been fucked with and have had family die all over the place. I've cried, but I've never literally snapped and just went insane.


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 17, 2007)

i saw this on the news...another campus shooting...thats so horrible...


----------



## dhazard07 (Apr 17, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> Fucking psycho.
> 
> Mother fuckin' God, that is one fucking psycho.
> 
> ...


You mean United States? I am sorry, I live in South America, part of America...
You got what I mean...

Speaking of the incident, very sad indeed.


----------



## Treima (Apr 17, 2007)

hollow said:


> Err...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Constitution says that the populace's right to bear arms shall not be infringed. However, the states have a right to put additional safeguards in place to ensure that would-be criminals are unable to legally purchase weaponry. And a few years back we did have a nationwide law banning the acquisition, possession, or sale of assault rifles, although that has since expired. The new majority House is trying to get it renewed and expanded.

It is not as though America is the wild west from so long ago. I personally have never seen anyone outside of either a former or current police officer in possession of firearms, and I have not seen anyone carry a weapon outside of their homes even in Arizona, a "Shall Issue" state with no additional gun laws. This was a terrible incident caused by a sick human being.


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Apr 17, 2007)

In his play writing class he was said to be extremely quiet. He wrote two plays, both involving middle age men molesting kids, and both having tragic and disturbing endings...


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 17, 2007)

dhazard07 said:


> You mean United States? I am sorry, I live in South America, part of America...
> You got what I mean...
> 
> Speaking of the incident, very sad indeed.



Yes...the United States where killing people in school happens as much as getting A's on a trig test.



> In his play writing class he was said to be extremely quiet. He wrote two plays, both involving middle age men molesting kids, and both having tragic and disturbing endings...



Source?

And this story really inspires me to write a story about something like this but with a better light and better finish.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 17, 2007)

Source for the plays:



Alucard said:


> i found 2 of his ''plays'' and its messed up
> 
> here
> 
> 2 of them are at the bottom....


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 17, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> Yes...the United States where killing people in school happens as much as getting A's on a trig test.



do you have facts to back up that claim that school shootings are really that common as getting an A on a trig test?


----------



## Astaroth (Apr 17, 2007)

I live near Columbine High School, and all this is stirring up the old shit again.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 17, 2007)

invented ♥ said:


> Blame those who ostrisized him. He had nobody to talk to or find comfort in.


Wow.  No matter what happened to him, as an adult he was _responsible for his actions._  There was obviously other avenues he could have taken instead of murdering almost 3 dozen people.  (And with people still in the hospital, that grim marker could yet be reached.)

He had no one to take comfort in?  I highly doubt it.  I'm sure that university had an extensive support system.  Councilors, etc.  But that takes effort, and often an deranged soul doesn't seek help.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 17, 2007)

KillerFan said:


> do you have facts to back up that claim that school shootings are really that common as getting an A on a trig test?



Ah, it's called sarcasam.

And really, this shit needs to end. Blagh. 

And should I be painfully pissed off at myself for liking Mr. Brownstone, the play that Cho wrote?

It was actually pretty funny with a twisted sense of humor and wit.

McBeef was just creepy.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 17, 2007)

i did think mr. brownstone had a twisted humor to it.
mcbeef, not so great.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 17, 2007)

So I found out that the dude is South Korean, thats a good look for them. He shot him self dead. They said that he was a very lonely person.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 17, 2007)

Wait, how the fuck is Mr. Brownstone 'violent'?

It's a one scene play with a twisted humor of a guy screwing over some silly kids.

The story of this boy is interesting though; he really hasn't shown any concrete reasons why he snapped.

He might of been just purely a loner who liked to kill.

We'll know his home-life when ABC knocks down Cho's family's home in Korea.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 17, 2007)

Mr. Brownback was pretty average. Not exactly Stephen King, but the ending was quite good.

I didnt read McBeef. I usually dont enjoy i*c*st stories...


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 17, 2007)

Jin-E said:


> Mr. Brownback was pretty average. Not exactly Stephen King, but the ending was quite good.
> 
> I didnt read McBeef. I usually dont enjoy i*c*st stories...



McBeef sucked. Just a lot of swearing and blah, blah, blah.

Brownstone was dang good in the twisted way for a college student.

So did Brownstone really 'ass rape' his students? I thought that was a metaphor for screwing them over?


----------



## Dre (Apr 17, 2007)

He didnt ass rape those kids, it was symbolic for him doing them wrong.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 17, 2007)

Not criticizing anyone here on this forum, but i do think the focus on his plays and personality are quite ironic.

No one would give a shit about this guys mediocre writings if he hadnt killed all those people.

That says something about peoples fascination with killers. It may be a explanation factor to why some social rejects and losers become mass murderers.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 17, 2007)

Those stories where fucked up and twisted. thats about it.



Did they release the note that he wrote in his dorm?


----------



## martin86 (Apr 17, 2007)

This is a just a horrible event in VA history and my prayers go out to the victims and their family and friends


----------



## Sub-Zero (Apr 17, 2007)

My friend Margot's friend's friend's brother was killed by the gunman. (I live in MD)


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2007)

hollow said:


> I'm not an American so there are certain things I don't understand about the country, of course.
> 
> Could, please someone tell me, why so many of you strongly believe that people should have the right to own guns?
> 
> ...




neither am I, I just know a bit about history


America wouldn't have won its freedom if they didn't have guns.

the right to bear arms is fundamentally there for self defense and in the rare occurance that the government becomes too corrupt / goes berserk that the people have the right to defend themselves against the government.



guns take and have taken lives yes this is true, but guns have also saved and have a chance at saving lives. Your never going to be able to stop all the crazy people in the world if your not even on equal footing with them.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 17, 2007)

If it ain't guns is going to be something else that we'll use to kill each other.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 17, 2007)

Again, Mr. Brownstone could of been written by any normal boy. It's just three kids who get fucked over by an elder and try to rebel...but in the end get played by the elder once more and learn a lesson not to fuck with Mr. Brownstone.

McBeef on the other-hand would of made me scared as fuck.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Apr 17, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> If it ain't guns is going to be something else that we'll use to kill each other.


Sadly that's human nature..


----------



## Videre (Apr 17, 2007)

To say this is heartbreaking wouldn't even begin to cover how awful this is. I send all my best wishes to friends and family of everyone involved.

On a personal note... I live close enough to VT (MD) that many of my former classmates attend VT, and my best friend was just down there overnight a week ago on a college visit. What has happened is so horrifying, and that knowledge only makes it scarier.


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 17, 2007)

This is just sad. I can't find the right words to express how stupid and senseless that act was. I feel sorry for the families of the victims.


----------



## shinjowy (Apr 17, 2007)

Sad, sad news indeed... may all the souls of those who passed away in this incident in VT rest in peace.


----------



## Treima (Apr 17, 2007)

Mr. Brownstone was quite twisted, but not too bad.

McBeef was just an exercise in some moron learning how to cuss for the first time, it seemed. I wrote a play better than that bollocks when I was a freshman in high school, and it only took me two hours. :/


----------



## Kaki (Apr 17, 2007)

I just heard a woman from the school say, "we have some deeply distrubed indivuduals here" oh boy....


----------



## The Internet (Apr 18, 2007)

Shi- run anonymous!


----------



## NVZBlity (Apr 18, 2007)

Although this has not been officially confirmed, both the gunman's parents are said to have attempted suicide after hearing the news over their son and his act.



> Meanwhile, the father of Virginia Tech shooter Cho Seung-hui reportedly committed suicide. Radio Korea, a broadcaster for Korean expatriates in Los Angeles, said rumors spread in Virginia’s Korean community that the killer’s father slashed a main artery with a knife after learning that his son was identified as the gunman in the shooting massacre. The shooter’s mother also tried to kill herself but failed and is in critical condition, the broadcaster added.



Source:


----------



## 5peedy (Apr 18, 2007)

I sincere condolenses goes out to all the family members of the victims.

Shooter included, they lost a son, a brother.


----------



## Bender (Apr 18, 2007)

Man, watching the news and hearing about the school shooting just makes me sad. I only pray that god can heal their hearts.




Amaretti said:


> a) It's only a rumour.
> 
> b) Nice to see you respecting the dead.



A. Oh really? Damn I didn't know that. 

B. Woah, woah my bad I didn't mean to insult her I mean if she did indeed sleep with his roommate the least she could,ve done is take the time to notice him. Also even if she did indeed not pay attention to him then get over it there's plenty of fish in the sea.


----------



## Lullebulle (Apr 18, 2007)

Wtf? Someone nepgrepped me because I said that they couldn't have killed this many people with sticks and stones


----------



## ValentineTheory (Apr 18, 2007)

Definitely my condolences go out to all those murdered....Glad everyone I knew that attended VT was ok, but I feel sad for all those who aren't.  

Also, let's see the media try to pin this on "violent video games" and Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## Lullebulle (Apr 18, 2007)

ValentineTheory said:


> Definitely my condolences go out to all those murdered....Glad everyone I knew that attended VT was ok, but I feel sad for all those who aren't.
> 
> Also, let's see the media try to pin this on "violent video games" and Grand Theft Auto.



Don't forget heavy metal


----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2007)

so is this like another colomine?
because i dont get it


----------



## Botzu (Apr 18, 2007)

of course if he didnt have a gun he could of used a blunt object or a knife or something but then again its alot easier to stop somebody with a knife then it is a gun.


----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2007)

is this another colombine?
cause i just dun get it


----------



## whoaza (Apr 18, 2007)

first time posting... neways, in every campus shooting the killer is always an angry loner or somekind of social outcast. starting now, people like that seriously need to step it up and seek help for themselves. its really messed up because all of this could have been prevented if the guy hadn't shut himself in from the world. it seems like he just got angry all by himself and decided to take it out on other people. really sad


----------



## //KirA.~ (Apr 18, 2007)

whoaza said:


> first time posting... neways, in every campus shooting the killer is always an angry loner or somekind of social outcast. starting now, people like that seriously need to step it up and seek help for themselves. its really messed up because all of this could have been prevented if the guy hadn't shut himself in from the world. it seems like he just got angry all by himself and decided to take it out on other people. really sad



In colombine, the two shooters were not loners. They were just jerks and bullys.
And they hated school, probably sucked in school.

If you shot and killed 30+ humans, would you rather kneel down and surrender and face the shame or just end it all on the spot.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 18, 2007)

Why is it so easy to buy weapons in U.S.A.?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2007)

Just read the 2 plays.

I think it's kind of obvious that Cho is John and John is Cho. 

My thought on Richard McBeef: 

It seems that Cho hated his father and thought he was useless because he didn't earn as much as some of the other kids' parents? Well, he did express strong hatred towards "rich kids" in his suicide note. And probably this was one of the reasons why he had low self-esteem [most loners are loners because they have low self-esteem] - because he thought he was poor? 

The part where John acts like a good boy in front of his mother probably shows that he had a certain degree of Oedipus' Complex? :S I don't know. Or it could be just that Cho wanted more attention and care from his mother.

And I hope the molest thing never really happened. :S

Mr. Brownstone: 

Well, I think Mr. Brownstone could be one of his teachers or his teachers in general or it could be another reflection of the image of his father to him. John mentions twice that he wants to kill Mr. Brownstone. Whoever this "Mr. Brownstone" is Cho must have hated him very much. As for the Jane and Joe, I see it as his cry for attention, his uttermost desire to have someone to talk to and hang out with...but he never had them in real life. 

Again, I hope the ass-raping part wasn't real. >_<


----------



## Cavalorn (Apr 18, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Why is it so easy to buy weapons in U.S.A.?


 I don't know, but I don't think its just as easy as everybody says. I believe there even is a restriction as to how many weapons one can buy at a time (its like, one weapon per month? Correct me if I'm wrong here.).

Sadly, this will not be the last incident of this kind - I'm from Germany, and in the past there have been shootings like this here, as well.

*April 20th, 1999*: Eric Harris (18) and Dylan Klebold (17) kill 12 students and a teacher at "Columbine High School", Littleton (Texas). 24 wounded, both comitted suicide.

*April 26th, 2002*: Robert Steinhäuser (19) kills 12 teachers, 2 students, a secretary and a police officer at the "Gutenberg Gymnasium" in Erfurt, Germany, then comits suicide.

*March 21t, 2005*: Jeff Weise (16) kills a teacher and 5 students, in Red Lake, Minnesota.

*November 20th, 2006*: Bastian B. (18) injured many of his fellow students in a shooting at the "Geschwister Scholl Realschule" in Emsdetten, Germany. Many had to be treated afterwards because he also used smoke-bombs. He comitted suicide, too.

And then there was this guy in Lancaster County, Pennsylvania, who killed 5 girls and then himself at this Amish school.


I do not know any of the victims, but yet I feel very sorry for the families of the ones involved. Things like this sure make you think about whats wrong with people and the world we live in...


----------



## Surreal (Apr 18, 2007)

> Of course there's going to be a lower percentage of GUN killings because GUNS are prohibited in those countries. The outlaws there just find other weapons or, as some have already stated, steal guns and then use them on the innocent unarmed populace.



Killings in general. 

But see, you just confirmed what I was thinking. Guns are prohibited= less killings. In USA (not everywhere) guns legal= highest killing rate. 

Instead of filling the country with guns, don't you think the police and other institutions should try harder to lower the crime rate? Or is that just too naive of an idea?

What I get from your answers is, that the American people absolutely need guns to protect them selfs. (that's how I understand the "for protection" part). If you feel so threatened, then yes...by all means, you should have the right to bear arms. 

I wouldn't want to live in a country like that. 



> neither am I, I just know a bit about history
> 
> 
> America wouldn't have won its freedom if they didn't have guns.



Yep, you are absolutely correct when you used the word: _history_. 
I don't believe that history is a factor when it comes to this. This is discussion about now, the current laws. 

In my mind, thats like saying Greeks should still carry swords since thats what defended them against the Persian invasion. America won it's freedom a long time ago.



> the right to bear arms is fundamentally there for self defense and in the rare occurance that the government becomes too corrupt / goes berserk that the people have the right to defend themselves against the government.



Huh? Government goes berserk in the US-a? And starts killing it's own citizens? Thats a serious possibility in your eyes? What did I miss? 



> guns take and have taken lives yes this is true, but guns have also saved and have a chance at saving lives. Your never going to be able to stop all the crazy people in the world if your not even on equal footing with them.



That brings us back to what I said before.  If so many people are supporting the law based on the self-defense argument, that means they feel their lives are in danger and they should use deadly force to defend themselves.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's an interesting site that gives statistics on gun-related deaths per capita:

Discharge from other and unspecified firearms (per capita) by country

The US is ranked 14th.


----------



## dhazard07 (Apr 18, 2007)

TekJounin said:


> Here's an interesting site that gives statistics on gun-related deaths per capita:
> 
> Discharge from other and unspecified firearms (per capita) by country
> 
> The US is ranked 14th.



That's interesting... despite the many violent animes and movies, Japan is listed as the last one. Now I don't understand why the US ppl remove the blood that appears on animes... /sarcastic mode

There it is.. the way of life


----------



## NVZBlity (Apr 18, 2007)

dhazard07 said:


> That's interesting... despite the many violent animes and movies, Japan is listed as the last one. Now I don't understand why the US ppl remove the blood that appears on animes... /sarcastic mode
> 
> There it is.. the way of life



well, japan and south korea (who are at the bottom) have very tight gun control laws. south korea (which I'm more familiar with) doesn't allow private citizens to own guns at all. And it's uncommon for law enforcement officers to carry them unless they're on a high-risk sting op, etc.

As you can see from the list, the top rates are primarily among latin and south american nations where gun control laws (if they exist) are not well controlled by law enforcement.


----------



## Khamzul (Apr 18, 2007)

I won't blame it all on American gun laws, but I am certain of one thing - they do not work. If this does not bring change to the gunlaws in the US ... Well, let's just say that I will be dissapointed.

I just hope that sober weapon laws becomes a major case before the next election. I think that this might be something that the different candidates put high on their agenda, because I have little hope that the current president will change the current laws.


----------



## NVZBlity (Apr 18, 2007)

Khamzul said:


> I won't blame it all on American gunlaws, but I can tell you one thing - they do not work. If this does not bring change to the gunlaws in the US ... Well, let's just say that I will be dissapointed.
> 
> I just hope that sober gunlaws becomes a major case before the next election.



As an American, I've never fully understood the general fervor with which many hold gun ownership rights as an absolute. I understand the concept of self-defense, but does that mean I can plant land mines in my yard and have ballistic missiles in my closet in the name of self-defense? No. Gun control is not an all-or-nothing concept; it comes down to a question of where to draw the line in the sand. I, for one, would like the line move a little toward tighter control.

With that said, I agree there's the promethean problem here: now that over 200 million guns are already owned by private US citizens, it'll be difficult to take back what has already been made available.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 18, 2007)

NVZBlity said:


> As an American, I've never fully understood the general fervor with which many hold gun ownership rights as an absolute. I understand the concept of self-defense, but does that mean I can plant land mines in my yard and have ballistic missiles in my closet in the name of self-defense? No. Gun control is not an all-or-nothing concept; it's a question of where to draw the line. I, for one, would like the line move a little toward tighter control.
> 
> With that said, I agree there's the promethean problem here: now that over 200 million guns are already owned by private US citizens, it'll be difficult to take back what has already been made available.



Excellent points.

A person doesn't need an assault rifle for hunting; it's only purpose is killing on a large scale.  A deer rifle isn't easily concealed and would give hunters the tool they needed to put food on the table.  Handguns?  Outside of sport shooting, what's the point, other than killing people?  As far as self-defense goes, I wonder how often innocent folks are killed by people who are defending themselves?

Bad guys will always find a way to get a weapon.  I wish it wasn't so but wishes are worthless.


----------



## Khamzul (Apr 18, 2007)

^I agree with both of you. I just hope that this tradgedy becomes a focus of the media for quite some time, and that the next elected president manages to do something about the current situation.

In Norway (for example) even the police needs special permission in order to use guns, and while you might say that the reason for our extremly low rate of crimes is our wealth - atleast it shows that gun control can work. 

When Los Angles alone has as many murders as half of europe together (I can't source this, going out of memory here) - then surely people see that something needs to be done.


----------



## Katsura (Apr 18, 2007)

What a bloody shock this happened in America. Not like it hasn't happened before. Generally, I like the USA as a country, but the gun-law is outragous. Americans claim they need guns in order to protect them selves, in contrary to Europeans. And we can see where the bigger death-rate is.

Also, did you know that statistically, there's a bigger  chance to either; murder friends or family, or; your self with this gun of protection.


----------



## Katsura (Apr 18, 2007)

What a bloody shock this happened in America. Not like it hasn't happened before. Generally, I like the USA as a country, but the gun-law is outragous. Americans claim they need guns in order to protect them selves, in contrary to European citizens. We can see where the bigger death-rate is.

Also, did you know that statistically, there's a bigger  chance to either; murder friends or family, or; your self with this gun of protection.


----------



## Petzie (Apr 18, 2007)

This whole incident is so horrible


----------



## carnage (Apr 18, 2007)

This is horrible and i guess its the fact people probably made fun of him and didnt want to be his friend that he did this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2007)

dhazard07 said:


> That's interesting... despite the many violent animes and movies, Japan is listed as the last one. Now I don't understand why the US ppl remove the blood that appears on animes... /sarcastic mode
> 
> There it is.. the way of life



Maybe its because in the country of Japan family is still a very high priority and very important to the people? Maybe its because of the fact that most American families seem alright with plopping a kid down in front of the television and letting them watch whatever comes on, counting on the network to decide what's too much? 

Just because the anime over there is less edited doesn't mean that the people over there aren't censoring their children from it. The problem here is that people want to government to raise their kids.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 18, 2007)

hollow said:


> Killings in general.
> 
> But see, you just confirmed what I was thinking. Guns are prohibited= less killings. In USA (not everywhere) guns legal= highest killing rate.
> 
> ...




you should also try to find stats about the amounts of crazy people in those countries before you begin blaming inanimate objects.


Crazy people will always find a way to make us sad, and Michael Moore will make a movie to profit about it. but trying to get more bans on something that should be blamed on the people and not the object is well crazy.



I gun can't pull its own trigger, and nothing has ever claimed that humans and governments can't become corrupt so yeah.


----------



## NVZBlity (Apr 18, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Crazy people will always find a way to make us sad, and Michael Moore will make a movie to profit about it. but trying to get more bans on something that should be blamed on the people and not the object is well crazy.
> 
> I gun can't pull its own trigger, and nothing has ever claimed that humans and governments can't become corrupt so yeah.



Is this to suggest that you believe all weapons should be allowed? bombs, automatics, ballistic missiles, land mines...


----------



## Alucard (Apr 18, 2007)

[Suigetsu];7972437 said:
			
		

> In colombine, the two shooters were not loners. They were just jerks and bullys.
> And they hated school, probably sucked in school.
> 
> If you shot and killed 30+ humans, would you rather kneel down and surrender and face the shame or just end it all on the spot.



They weren't bullys...they were bullied and one of them was an A+ student, although they still had anger problems before that.


----------



## Lain (Apr 18, 2007)

There isn't enough... BLOOD!


----------



## Surreal (Apr 18, 2007)

> you should also try to find stats about the amounts of crazy people in those countries before you begin blaming inanimate objects.
> 
> Crazy people will always find a way to make us sad, and Michael Moore will make a movie to profit about it. but trying to get more bans on something that should be blamed on the people and not the object is well crazy.
> 
> I gun can't pull its own trigger, and nothing has ever claimed that humans and governments can't become corrupt so yeah.



In countries where guns are banned, or where laws are much stricter and weapons are harder to obtain, less people die from guns. Actually, those countries have a smaller crime rate then the USA in general, but thats not the issue.

So if you discard this (although the correlation is obvious), are you claiming that USA has more crazy people? More violent people, that choose to use these tools? Isn't this all the more reason to change the law? Or modify it?



If you blame the people, not the laws, the state and the government, what does the link above says about USA?

But this is not my question, my question still hasn't been answered. 



> If so many people are supporting the law based on the self-defense argument, that means they feel their lives are in danger and they should use deadly force to defend themselves.



If that is your argument, is that what you believe about the country you live in? Is it so dysfunctional and violent that you want to go out and buy a gun for protection?  This is all I'm asking. 

P.S.

I never watched a Michael Moore movie, so don't drag him into this please.

P.P.S.

I know USA isn't like that, I'm just curious about why people use this argument as a support to their claims.


----------



## korican04 (Apr 18, 2007)

hollow said:


> Is it so dysfunctional and violent that you want to go out and buy a gun for protection?  This is all I'm asking.



YES it is. that's why some college students carry around tasers and pepper spray, and why self defense classes are taught sometimes for free. The US lies in two extremes of the spectra. 

Very safe vs Very unsafe. When I lived in boston,  In the actual city I used to ride my bike at night at 2 am with my headphones on with no worries, but like 10 miles down the road in roxbury in the middle of the day I still wouldn't be caught dead there with an uzzie.  

Other countries where it's not as dispersed and large is easier to control it as a whole, larger countries like the US the government has to depend on each state to hold it's own essentially. That's why you see these extremes. Other countries such as the latin american countries where everyone lives in penury and the goverment is in constant disorder, there's no hope. I mean venezuela once had two coup de etats in one week.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 18, 2007)

hollow said:


> In countries where guns are banned, or where laws are much stricter and weapons are harder to obtain, less people die from guns. Actually, those countries have a smaller crime rate then the USA in general, but thats not the issue.
> 
> So if you discard this (although the correlation is obvious), are you claiming that USA has more crazy people? More violent people, that choose to use these tools? Isn't this all the more reason to change the law? Or modify it?
> 
> ...




No the country I live in is not like that, I live in Canada (oh the Moore bit was only intended as a joke).

Nor would I own a gun if I lived in the states, what I'm saying is that it is the rights of every free person to feel safe where they live and for lots that means owning a gun.


let me give you another statistic, there were 222 million guns in the US in 1998, if the problem is truly the guns then why didn't near that many die, why isn't there shootoffs wherever gun owners gather, because most people that own guns, obey the law and have a sense of morals, So it comes down to, yes I am saying that per capita the US is filled with some crazy fucks more than some other countries.

look according to that page you linked the number of rapes a year was _89,110_, which is almost 7 times more than that of gun murders, should we go castrate everyone because they may rape someone (and more likely to than shooting somone?)


----------



## Surreal (Apr 18, 2007)

> YES it is. that's why some college students carry around tasers and pepper spray, and why self defense classes are taught sometimes for free. The US lies in two extremes of the spectra.



Thats was the response I was looking for. Tnx. 



> So it comes down to, yes I am saying that per capita the US is filled with some crazy fucks more than some other countries.



It would seem so.


----------



## Eureka (Apr 18, 2007)

...

And in other news, about 170 people were killed in a car bombing in baghdad today...

...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 18, 2007)

the guy who dis this was a asian

your guys bomb pearl harbor now this?















































lol jk


----------



## Azurite (Apr 18, 2007)

He was an english major, and he killed all the smart people; then killed himself 
:\


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 18, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> the guy who dis this was a asian
> 
> your guys bomb pearl harbor now this?
> 
> ...



Those were the Japanese numbnuts.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 18, 2007)

?Φ? said:


> the guy who dis this was a asian
> 
> your guys bomb pearl harbor now this?
> 
> ...



You suck at the jokes.


----------



## Alucard (Apr 18, 2007)

Guys...have you seen the video that the psycho made??? he send NBC a video and photos between the first gunshoots and the last ones....



that explains why there was a 2 hour gap......


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 18, 2007)

Alucard said:


> Guys...have you seen the video that the psycho made??? he send NBC a video and photos between the first gunshoots and the last ones....
> 
> 
> 
> that explains why there was a 2 hour gap......



yeah i saw it on comcast.


and oh who ever negged repped me sorry for making a horrible joke


----------



## dhazard07 (Apr 18, 2007)

NVZBlity said:


> well, japan and south korea (who are at the bottom) have very tight gun control laws. south korea (which I'm more familiar with) doesn't allow private citizens to own guns at all. And it's uncommon for law enforcement officers to carry them unless they're on a high-risk sting op, etc.
> 
> As you can see from the list, the top rates are primarily among latin and south american nations where gun control laws (if they exist) are not well controlled by law enforcement.


I was being sarcastic... Now that you say it, I remembered part of a movie where a kid plays a game kinda similar to GTA.
The name of the movie is _Inside Man_

BTW I don't see how it is relevant saying latin and south america - it does not make sense talking about both since the latter is part of the former - they are that high because of poverty and traffic... and being only five nations among the top twenty...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 18, 2007)

video of why he did the shootings


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm really sorry for all thte people, even the killer...because it has to be difficult to have a disturbed, stupid mind.
I belive in god, but not in the devil, so maybe this makes me reflect, is people like him really going to the paradise?, nope, but I don't belive on infernus, so he should be wandering around and around in this world as an invisible being, whit many people wanting to murder hime once and another time.
so I'm just sorry for him and for everyone.

by the way, cho sister studies in USA I think the rencourous people is gona be  bad at her :/


----------



## Omega id (Apr 18, 2007)

Thinking about that other thread about a black guy wanting to get rid of all white people... I wonder what he said as he saw this on the news.



			
				0Fear said:
			
		

> Those were the Japanese numbnuts.



But Japanese ARE asian


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 18, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Thinking about that other thread about a black guy wanting to get rid of all white people... I wonder what he said as he saw this on the news.
> 
> 
> 
> But Japanese ARE asian



So are Indians....and?


----------



## carnage (Apr 18, 2007)

Konoha.Green.Beast. said:


> I'm really sorry for all thte people, even the killer...because it has to be difficult to have a disturbed, stupid mind.



you dont have to be stupid to be distubed. With that said if u were someone who didnt have friends and was picked on by rich kids/middle class kids almost every day and couldn't defend yourself cuz they are too strong you might want to shoot them. Although you would have enough restraint unlike this guy. i think this guy simply couldnt take anymore harassment and his emotions got the better of him.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 18, 2007)

I watched the video he sent to NBC.  The guy rambles and takes absolutely no personal responsibility.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 18, 2007)

TekJounin said:


> I watched the video he sent to NBC.  The guy rambles and takes absolutely no personal responsibility.



He did that when he put the bullet in his head.


----------



## carnage (Apr 18, 2007)

TekJounin said:


> I watched the video he sent to NBC.  The guy rambles and takes absolutely no personal responsibility.



because he didnt have friends  guys and probably girls were assholes to him and verbally abused him probably if not physically also. he just got so mad about that always happening  that he did something about it.


----------



## NVZBlity (Apr 18, 2007)

TekJounin said:


> I watched the video he sent to NBC.  The guy rambles and takes absolutely no personal responsibility.



he actually takes full responsibility. but in the form of comparing himself to Jesus and sacrificing himself for his mission.

it's becoming readily obvious that this was a deeply disturbed man. I hope at least this tragedy can spur greater attention to the psychological and social health to prevent other similar events from happening again.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 18, 2007)

0Fear said:


> He did that when he put the bullet in his head.



He could have put that first on his list and saved a lot of grief for everyone else.


----------



## carnage (Apr 18, 2007)

NVZBlity said:


> it's becoming readily obvious that this was a deeply disturbed man. I hope at least this tragedy can spur greater attention to the psychological and social health to prevent other similar events from happening again.



wouldn't u get mad if you didn't have many friends and were always getting picked on and couldnt hurt those people enough with your muscles?well i guess some people like him feel that way and decide to shoot those people though its not the best way to handle your anger.


----------



## NVZBlity (Apr 18, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> wouldn't u get mad if you didn't have many friends and were always getting picked on and couldnt hurt those people enough with your muscles?well i guess some people like him feel that way and decide to shoot those people though its not the best way to handle your anger.



I thought this way perhaps before today, but with his video and writings (combined with his history of mental illness), this is more than just anger against those who were mean to him but reflective of someone who is psychotic and delusional.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 18, 2007)

TekJounin said:


> He could have put that first on his list and saved a lot of grief for everyone else.



Then would he wouldn't get the attention and the hatred that he craved.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 18, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> wouldn't u get mad if you didn't have many friends and were always getting picked on and couldnt hurt those people enough with your muscles?well i guess some people like him feel that way and decide to shoot those people though its not the best way to handle your anger.



How do you know that doesn't describe me?  

Because it could have, at various times in my life.  I just found a way to deal with it that didn't involve anyone being dead.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, a guy from another forum found out that one of his poses was a montage to a Japanese movie...if I find the exact picture I'll show you guys.


----------



## carnage (Apr 18, 2007)

TekJounin said:


> How do you know that doesn't describe me?
> 
> Because it could have, at various times in my life.  I just found a way to deal with it that didn't involve anyone being dead.



i was giving you the benefit of the doubt and yeah i guess the guy may have had some serious problems. i didnt hear much of the video and the fact the shootings were random make it even worse. the news just showed one of the victims a pretty decent looking girl with black hair and her brother was gonna talk about it on the news I think.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, here we go: Old Boy...

Yeah, you can see the exact montage.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 18, 2007)

Suigetsu~! said:


> Yeah, here we go: Old Boy...
> 
> Yeah, you can see the exact montage.



O crap....he liked movies great more firestorm. Dang...the media will love this and I wont be able to watch interesting movies any dang more. Sigh.


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 18, 2007)

Old Boy is a Korean movie, actually.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 18, 2007)

From  



> Oldboy takes a hammer and "batters" its American equivalents, leaving them as pulped as a chewed up squid. Park Chan Wook displays what America misses with his ultra-stylish, ultra-violent thriller.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 18, 2007)

0Fear said:


> O crap....he liked movies great more firestorm. Dang...the media will love this and I wont beable to watch movies any dang more.



And the movie has suicide in the first few scenes.

OMGZ~!

Old Boy was also getting an American adaption.

No more. 

Oh, and I am pretty scared about the Battle Royale remake as well; are they REALLY going to fuckin' make a movie about kids...in basic high-school grades (well in America 9th would be high-school) killing each other with knives, guns, ect.

So you can say goodbye to your Battle Royale adaption probably.


----------



## carnage (Apr 18, 2007)

So does this prove people imitate what they see on tv and in videogames?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 18, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Old Boy is a Korean movie, actually.



I know...which makes it worse.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 18, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> So does this prove people imitate what they see on tv and in videogames?



No.

The guy, who was Korean, like a Korean film where this is a lot of killing.

...Wait till' the media finds out.

'Old Boy' will be banned faster than a mouse trap.


----------



## carnage (Apr 18, 2007)

I heard he liked animes also damn hope samurai animes aren't stopped from being shown on american tv/adult swim.

samurai champloo is decent and would hate to see it taken off adult swim completely.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 18, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> I heard he liked animes also damn hope samurai animes aren't stopped from being shown on american tv/adult swim.
> 
> samurai champloo is decent and would hate to see it taken off adult swim completely.



...There's no conclusion he liked samurai movies. That Old Boy thing is a montage and easy to see.

Also by looking at Old Boy, seems like one of the main backstops of Old Boy is a case of i*c*st...which Cho also wrote about in his play 'Richard McBeef' or whatever it was.


----------



## carnage (Apr 18, 2007)

I said i heard he liked animes not samurai movies and i didnt say it cuz he liked old boy.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 18, 2007)

No, I'm saying you HEARD he liked samurai animes; it's probably not going to get as much flack as Old Boy will because Cho actually showed montage to it during his manifesto and before killing a lot more people.

Old Boy will be getting a lot of media attention probably in the upcoming weeks...which in some ways will rock, making more people want to see it - but I see a lot of annoying media men calling 'Korea movies evil!'.


----------



## carnage (Apr 18, 2007)

Its possible but i like most people in the usa never knew about that movie.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 18, 2007)

Actually it's a super popular movie.

It's won American awards and was released in America in theaters in 05'. Selected though.


----------



## Summoner (Apr 19, 2007)

What gets overshadowed in all of this, is that there are still other psychopaths out there and on the loose. Although this incident was unexpected, it was going to happen eventually anyways. The descreption given of this man, indicates to me that he was a psychopath. There are more of them out there in the world as we speak. I'm more concerned about the future, because I don't think we should have mass-murderers running around. There will unfortunately be another event like this in the next  5 years, unless we change something fast.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 19, 2007)

Summoner said:


> What gets overshadowed in all of this, is that there are still other psychopaths out there and on the loose. Although this incident was unexpected, it was going to happen eventually anyways. The descreption given of this man, indicates to me that he was a psychopath. There are more of them out there in the world as we speak. I'm more concerned about the future, because I don't think we should have mass-murderers running around. There will unfortunately be another event like this in the next  5 years, unless we change something fast.



Get your gun before they do...?

Why don't we NOT make 'phycopaths' in the first place.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 19, 2007)

Its inevitable. No matter where you go, where you live... there is always someone out there itching to kill somebody. No matter the reason.

This country (talking about the US) offers enough freedom, at the same time there are a lot of protocols (rules or laws) that we must follow in order to live in this civilized society. Unfortunately not everybody living in this country is civilized.

Its like that saying...

There are people that watch things happen and there are people that make things happen.

Sad to admit, life would be pretty boring and even less interesting if there weren't nut jobs like that guy around. Thats the kind of paradise humans currently seek. Peace and Freedom. It can only go so far and then its shattered.

I wouldn't be surprised if tomorrow was the beginning of World War 3... but somehow I got a feeling I wont be seeing that during my life time.

This is as far as society can go without force folks. Because the only way to prevent things like this is to force it upon society. You got plenty of Freedom in this country, so much you have the freedom to purchase a gun, you also have the freedom to keep it tucked away in your house where your child can find it and take it around with him or her.

We can put a ban on guns... but then how are the weak supposed to defend themselves against the strong? Then again anything can be used as a murder weapon these days... even the very tools you use to eat with.

Alls I'm saying is... theres nothing that can be done about it.

For those of you that believe in Heaven. Keep praying. Because thats the only place I can think of where you wont find any of this.


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 19, 2007)

Sadly, this world was never a very safe place, and it's not about to get any safer.

About the only way to prevent this sort of thing that would cause any measurable decrease in the chances of a massacre is absolute population control, something the nobody (myself included) wants to have. And even that will only work for so long, before it all snaps like a rubber band, for turning schools into prisons will only feed the mental and social problems that escalate violence in the first place.

PS: just a little something I'd like to interject into any discussion of "prevention" measures: In, the end, those who exchange freedom for security ultimately end up with neither, for the freedom of self-defense (as well as those one cares about) is the only lasting form of security there is.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 19, 2007)

neko-sennin said:


> PS: just a little something I'd like to interject into any discussion of "prevention" measures: In, the end, those who exchange freedom for security ultimately end up with neither, for the freedom of self-defense (as well as those one cares about) is the only lasting form of security there is.


This argument is rather moot, since people are already heavily restricted in terms of what they can and can't have.  Nuclear, chemical, biological weapons.  I'm sure Uncle Sam doesn't let you have artillery weapons either.  Your own working fighter jet.

Still, it would be brutal to attempt to take away all guns since they're rather large stockpiles in civilian hands.  But, better gun control would be nice.  The laws are rather lax in Virginia.


----------



## Cho Seung-Hui (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm sorry guys, my finger just slipped 
Anyway, don't ban guns pls.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 19, 2007)

Cho Seung-Hui said:


> I'm sorry guys, my finger just slipped
> Anyway, don't ban guns pls.



Not very tasteful.


----------



## Gene (Apr 19, 2007)

Cho Seung-Hui said:


> I'm sorry guys, my finger just slipped
> Anyway, don't ban guns pls.


FAIL. 




Seriously. Not funny.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 19, 2007)

How long will that guy stay green.


----------



## carnage (Apr 19, 2007)

Cho Seung-Hui said:


> I'm sorry guys, my finger just slipped
> Anyway, don't ban guns pls.



your sn and ava is distasteful especially in this thread.

wonder if i should take off about 130 of his points.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Apr 19, 2007)

Reps are pointless.


----------



## Cho Seung-Hui (Apr 19, 2007)

You neg rep me, you die >


----------



## Cair (Apr 19, 2007)

Drop dead, bastard.  

Of all the places......


----------



## carnage (Apr 19, 2007)

haha i pmed tenshioni that he should be banned or have to change his sn and he got banned. i also reported his post in here.The system does work and justice has been served.


----------



## Cair (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks a mil Symbiote. I can't really see how that idiot thought that was funny.


----------



## carnage (Apr 19, 2007)

he is probably a wanna be killer who looks up to the guy which in itself is disturbing.glad hes banned.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 19, 2007)

Eh? I'm confused... what just happened here? :S


----------



## Kokain (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Omega id (Apr 19, 2007)

Um.... *throws up*


----------



## Austere (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry, but that is not funny in the least.


----------



## carnage (Apr 19, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Eh? I'm confused... what just happened here? :S



i reported that idiot who made his sn the name of the killer and had the killers pic as his ava and he got banned.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh ok... I hadn't noticed that =/ wish I was here sooner, oh well.


----------



## mister_napolean (Apr 19, 2007)

so how is everyone taking this? the people in beaumont are kinda feeling what the VA Tech is feeling...we had an incident ..


----------



## Jackal&Casull (Apr 19, 2007)

Im glad the guy shot some motherfuckers. Maybe its a lesson for the Americans and Canadians not to fuck with these regular looking kids. Your immature behaviour against different people is fucking rediculous. The foreign kid who just landed in America needs friends. What do you do? Make fun of him, tease him and shit. This is the time when he needs new friends the most. Now this kid who shot all those people spoke good english. Which meant he was bullied for years. Only white Americans can think of digraceful shit liek this. Are you gonna bully some more kids? HUH? I hope not you cuz some other kid will snap and get inspired how Cho died. Better watch your backs Americans, a new for of terrorism arrived.

For the record, Im white European.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2007)

Well the town right north of here, the Woodlands has two schools with threads looming over there, the threats are said to be for tomorrow. And they are still having school. 

I wrote a blog about this if anyone want to read it, its probably the most common sense you'll see in print on the subject.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 22, 2007)

"I see you changed your name to avoid flames asshole"

I have to reply here, since this person is too pussy to leave a real screen name.

1) I changed my name because I wanted to, not because I was afraid what a couple losers on the internet have to say to me.

2) My signature clearly says "Formerly 'The Rock'". Obviously I'm not trying to run real hard if I'm openly advertising what my former name was.

3) All my posts now say they are made by "Narcissus" rather than The Rock, so anybody who comes along will still know it was ME who wrote them, so your logic fails in every way possible.

Christ you're a moron. I felt compelled to say that to you, whoever you might be.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 22, 2007)

Jackal&Casull said:


> Im glad the guy shot some motherfuckers. Maybe its a lesson for the Americans and Canadians not to fuck with these regular looking kids. Your immature behaviour against different people is fucking rediculous. The foreign kid who just landed in America needs friends. What do you do? Make fun of him, tease him and shit. This is the time when he needs new friends the most. Now this kid who shot all those people spoke good english. Which meant he was bullied for years. Only white Americans can think of digraceful shit liek this. Are you gonna bully some more kids? HUH? I hope not you cuz some other kid will snap and get inspired how Cho died. Better watch your backs Americans, a new for of terrorism arrived.
> 
> For the record, Im white European.




 So you approve of the murder of innocent people, then?


----------



## carnage (Apr 22, 2007)

Seems like he has something against americans specifically caucasian americans btw jackal african americans can be just as disgraceful as white americans. And I think you are just mad cuz you in a  3rd world country jackal.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 22, 2007)

Jackal&Casull said:


> Im glad the guy shot some motherfuckers. Maybe its a lesson for the Americans and Canadians not to fuck with these regular looking kids. Your immature behaviour against different people is fucking rediculous. The foreign kid who just landed in America needs friends. What do you do? Make fun of him, tease him and shit. This is the time when he needs new friends the most. Now this kid who shot all those people spoke good english. Which meant he was bullied for years. Only white Americans can think of digraceful shit liek this. Are you gonna bully some more kids? HUH? I hope not you cuz some other kid will snap and get inspired how Cho died. Better watch your backs Americans, a new for of terrorism arrived.
> 
> For the record, Im white European.



Actually people did try to befriend him. He just had a psychological disorder and didn't get proper help.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 22, 2007)

Jackal&Casull said:


> Im glad the guy shot some motherfuckers. Maybe its a lesson for the Americans and Canadians not to fuck with these regular looking kids. Your immature behaviour against different people is fucking rediculous. The foreign kid who just landed in America needs friends. What do you do? Make fun of him, tease him and shit. This is the time when he needs new friends the most. Now this kid who shot all those people spoke good english. Which meant he was bullied for years. Only white Americans can think of digraceful shit liek this. Are you gonna bully some more kids? HUH? I hope not you cuz some other kid will snap and get inspired how Cho died. Better watch your backs Americans, a new for of terrorism arrived.
> 
> For the record, Im white European.



I'm having some trouble understanding this.  You've painted two separate countries with a very wide brush, so far as attitude and behavior goes.  Both countries populations are immigrant based, with a minority of native groups.

Why are you singling out white Americans?  What makes you so certain that in 14 years he never had contact with Americans who weren't of Caucasian descent?  Living in a suburb of Washington, DC, it seems unlikely that he was only exposed to white people.  Or do you honestly believe that asshattery is strictly reserved for people with light skin?

The USA and Canada have very diverse cultural spectrums.  Most of the folks who immigrate do so because they want the perks of living in the country and are glad to call themselves citizens of their new country.

Cho held onto his S. Korean national status.  He didn't want to be a US citizen.  He wanted to be apart.  And he had mental problems, which respects no boundary or ethnicity.  No matter where he'd have chosen to live, he would have had the same problems and made headlines for a tragedy like this.  It just happened to work out the way it did.

I personally prefer to make my judgements on people on a person by person basis.  Everyone has the potential to be an asshat but I give them the benefit of the doubt.  I can't see condemning an entire race/country/planet on the actions of one member.  Such prejudice would make a person miss out on some truly wonderful moments and restrict the opportunity to meet terrific people.

P.S.  The USA was settled by white Europeans.  Does that mean you deserve to be shot for being a member of that original group?


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 22, 2007)

Jackal&Casull said:


> Im glad the guy shot some motherfuckers. Maybe its a lesson for the Americans and Canadians not to fuck with these regular looking kids. Your immature behaviour against different people is fucking rediculous. The foreign kid who just landed in America needs friends. What do you do? Make fun of him, tease him and shit. This is the time when he needs new friends the most. Now this kid who shot all those people spoke good english. Which meant he was bullied for years. Only white Americans can think of digraceful shit liek this. Are you gonna bully some more kids? HUH? I hope not you cuz some other kid will snap and get inspired how Cho died. Better watch your backs Americans, a new for of terrorism arrived.
> 
> For the record, Im white European.



I hate to say this, but "WTF?" I mean, like mystictrunks said, some of the kids tried to befriend him, but he didn't want to be befriended.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2007)

My opinion on this whole thing...



			
				Me on Wednesday said:
			
		

> So what its been about two days since the shooting thing in Virginia and already we have Rosie O'Donnell putting her foot in her mouth with stupid statements such as her saying that _The NRA is the biggest lobbyist in the US_. I don't know how many people out there want to tell her she's wrong, because obviously she's never heard of a little thing called OIL.
> 
> 
> This is what launches the major problem with this kind of thing, the media turns into into a circus to fulfill their own personal wants. Some of them, like Rosie over here, will want to get rid of _illegal guns_ as she called them. Well too bad the guns the guy used were legal. If you are going to start stating things, state the facts. Then you have those who just want ratings, who are playing this over and over, twenty-four hours a day, with breaks in between for more news about...the shooting.
> ...


----------



## Jackal&Casull (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL I apologize for what I wrote, I didnt read anywhere he wanted to be friends with people. I think this bulling was going on for years, so initially I think he wanted to be friends, then when the bullying continued he went crazy. So after the years he learned to reject and not trust people


@Tek 

I got bullied too and guess what? None of the foreign kids did it because they know how shit it feels. Only people that were born there and are white can do this. Why? because they obviously dont feel like other people from other nations belong there. Thats why Im singling out white Americans, because its such a white thing to do to bully kids in school and for a long time too. Not just lets say junior high, this fucker was in college/university and he still got bullied!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 22, 2007)

People, making jokes of this massacre is way too early.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2007)

I think that on one hand its important to laugh, because seriously if we lose our sense of humor we won't make it anywhere. We'll become too depressed to function. This world is a horrible place. But we can't make jokes out of something that happened this past week, unless its something silly like Don Imus and how they made a big deal out of it, or Anna Nicole, she's been a joke since about 1999...so its okay.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 22, 2007)

Jackal&Casull said:


> LOL I apologize for what I wrote, I didnt read anywhere he wanted to be friends with people. I think this bulling was going on for years, so initially I think he wanted to be friends, then when the bullying continued he went crazy. So after the years he learned to reject and not trust people
> 
> 
> @Tek
> ...



I'm really curious where you got that information.  Do you have sources or is this one of those "they said" sort of things?  I haven't found anything that categorically states that it was exclusively white Americans who gave him crap.

And guess what.  I've been picked on and teased a lot, by a variety of people.  I've never killed anyone in my life.  I found ways to deal with my lot in life.

You may have missed a few chapters on US history.  There are scads of folks of all sorts of cultures and heritages in the states that are many generations old.  Do you seriously think they are all angelic and kind, to the last person?  I find that hard to believe.  Look at some crime statistics, if you doubt it.

Lot of kids get bullied.  It's not right but it's not an excuse to shoot strangers over.

The man had mental issues.  People are groping for reasons that this happened and to say that he was laughed at or bullied might factor into it but it's not a reason.  There are always options.  He chose this one his own.





> However, another expert who has worked with mentally disturbed young criminals suggested that Cho's actions probably had genetic causes.
> 
> "This is very different" from someone who was bullied to the breaking point -- Cho was clearly psychotic and delusional, said Dr. Louis Kraus, chief of child and adolescent psychiatry at Chicago's Rush University Medical Center.
> 
> ...



Also from that article:



> And it didn't seem as if English was the problem for him, she said. If he didn't speak English well, there were several other Korean students he could have reached out to for friendship, but he didn't.



The article also says that he had problems before he ever left Korea, that he didn't speak much or well.  I'm sure teasing and bullying behavior didn't help him any but he had problems long before that started.  And he made no attempt to help himself.


----------



## Dre (Apr 22, 2007)

who still cares about this shit? Get over it people.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2007)

Dre said:


> who still cares about this shit? Get over it people.



Wow, I hope this is a joke...because its been less than a week and we're supposed to get over it? I'm sure the families still care. And I didn't see many people saying get over it when Anna Nicole died, they've spent weeks having entire hour shows dedicated to it. 

This deserves at least ten times that attention.


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2007)

Dre said:


> who still cares about this shit? Get over it people.



Oh shit here it comes....

*runs away*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 22, 2007)

It's hard for me to understand why people feel sorry for this guy. Any sympathy there was for him should have been thrown out the window after he took people's lives.


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2007)

shisui2006 said:


> It's hard for me to understand why people feel sorry for this guy. Any sympathy there was for him should have been thrown out the window after he took people's lives.



I completely agree. Seriously, this kid doesn't need sympathy at all I say that sympathy goes towards the parents of the children who lost their lives and less towards Cho.


----------



## -HyugaNeji- (Apr 22, 2007)

He wasn't bullied by others. Just hearing what others said about him and seeing the videos of him is ENOUGH to understand, that he had SERIOUS mental problems. Problems, he never could have solved alone, but maybe if he got professionel help.

He never talked, never wanted to have friends in the first place. Even his roommate tried several times to talk to him. He just never talked back. What can people actually do more, then try to talk and try to befriend someone? 

He just refused ANY kind of help.

He was nothing more then a coward with a paranoid and shizophrenic behaviour. Even if he was mentally ill, this guy has no sympathy from my side. 

My condolences go to all the families of the victims. I feel deeply sorry for their loss.


----------



## Kokain (Apr 22, 2007)

TekJounin said:


> I'm really curious where you got that information.  Do you have sources or is this one of those "they said" sort of things?  I haven't found anything that categorically states that it was exclusively white Americans who gave him crap.
> 
> And guess what.  I've been picked on and teased a lot, by a variety of people.  I've never killed anyone in my life.  I found ways to deal with my lot in life.
> 
> ...



He did get picked on. I doubt it was "exclusively white Americans," but it doesn't matter. They were most likely Americans of varying colors:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070419...ch_shooting;_ylt=AkDFBbMUqYWg1ihEBJuL6OvMWM0F

A specific incident is recalled starting about the 7th paragraph.

I agree with you that it doesn't _excuse_ him by any stretch of the imagination, but you can't deny that it was in part "society's fault." Others are partly to blame for this situation, by virtue of their stupidity, insensitivity, and intolerance. 

It's obvious he had problems long before this erupted, and predispositions for certain kinds of behavior, but this in no way shifts all the blame on him. The general shittiness of many people around him provided the catalyst for his actions; modern society just seems to be a conducive environment for the breeding of psychopaths and serial killers of exotic kinds.

Incidents such as the one in the above article seem to have played a huge part in the shaping of his personality, since in the video clips the media have released, he seems to see himself as some sort of "avenger" or agent of retribution. Like you said, he rejected the friendships of others, but this was probably behavior shaped by past experience. (On a slightly related note, I've read somewhere that Alzheimer's patients retain negative memories far longer than positive ones, suggesting that negativity plays a much larger role in the development of our self-image.)

It's his responsibility to help himself, yes, but in large part the only reason he needed help is because of the abuse of others. Not everyone can open up enough to seek help from others, and teasing only exacerbates this condition. 

I wish the media would stop carping on the victims (as though grief is some kind of public spectacle, or collective mourning a national pastime) and instead try to address the underlying causes of this tragedy. One guilty party is of course Cho himself, and it's important to find out what mental conditions he had and how those might be ameliorated. But responsibility also lies on the people who teased him and everyone who stood by passively while it happened. I wish they taught some kind of ethics in schools (nothing religious, just basic things like a rudimentary tolerance for difference and appreciation for diversity), just so the kinds of environments that give rise to the Seung-Hui Chos of the world wouldn't exist in the first place.


----------



## carnage (Apr 22, 2007)

Jackal&Casull said:


> LOL I apologize for what I wrote, I didnt read anywhere he wanted to be friends with people. I think this bulling was going on for years, so initially I think he wanted to be friends, then when the bullying continued he went crazy. So after the years he learned to reject and not trust people



black americans bully too maybe even more.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> black americans bully too maybe even more.



I saw white kids more hell in a black neighborhood than I ever saw black kids get in a white area.


----------



## Roy Flame Alchemist (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright go Cho! Kill all those fucking Virginia Tech bastards, the country is better off without those smartass shitheads who go there, I only wish he killed more of them, I hoped they screamed like fat pigs when running through those hallways and squealing like little girls as they got gunned down  

My hat goes off to Cho, society isnt fair so fuck the system, fuck the people and fuck everyone...


----------



## vegitabo (Apr 22, 2007)

I love how people are making such a big deal out of this. If this was real life, i would probably agree because society demands such bs. But this is the internet, and i know that most of you people don't give a darn about what just happened. And if you do, you have seriously misplaced your sympathies. Thousands of people are dying in Africa each day for no reason at all and i doubt anyone of you really care about that. And here, 33 people, actually 42 people died, and everyone is so shocked. I am shocked that you are shocked. Maybe this is just too near home to be ignored. But 42 people, pathetic. Gimme 1 million people, i would kill them without blinking an eye, but that's just me.


----------



## Kokain (Apr 23, 2007)

vegitabo said:


> Gimme 1 million people, i would kill them without blinking an eye, but that's just me.



You're very tough.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 23, 2007)

vegitabo said:


> I love how people are making such a big deal out of this. If this was real life, i would probably agree because society demands such bs. But this is the internet, and i know that most of you people don't give a darn about what just happened. And if you do, you have seriously misplaced your sympathies. Thousands of people are dying in Africa each day for no reason at all and i doubt anyone of you really care about that. And here, 33 people, actually 42 people died, and everyone is so shocked. I am shocked that you are shocked. Maybe this is just too near home to be ignored. But 42 people, pathetic. Gimme 1 million people, i would kill them without blinking an eye, but that's just me.



I think it's the fact that in the span of a few short hours, that many people were killed by one man's hand.  It is shocking.

It may not match the numbers for an entire country where people die from poor planning, natural disaster or war but it's the scale and the cause that are frightening.

And the fact that it's being discussed on the internet completely fails to make it a virtual happening.  It literally happened.


----------



## meatballs2007 (Apr 23, 2007)

33...LOL.  That'd be funny if it came out, and used the same picture.  And lol at the guy named Cho Seung-Hui who came in here.  This shit is priceless.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 23, 2007)

In response to Vegitabo.

The reason for that is probably because society is somewhat brainwashed with local information. There aren't many people that tune into the discovery channel or bother to read about other country's and their problems. Mainly because they have enough problems in their lives and try to figure out how to make it better. So in today's society there are a few elements that keep a person busy in their daily lives.

On a side note. It's not that nobody cares. It's because a majority of the people can't really do anything about it. Seriously half of the people here aren't only underage but some of them don't even work (no offense if this is you, I'm just pointing some things out). The reason why people are so shocked is because its another reminder of how unsafe society is, even in today's world and the fact that danger is so close to home.

I'm 22yrs old, going on 23 this December. I can't do anything about it because I'm poor. The military isn't allowed to interfere in another countries problems unless requested as well. So me joining the Marines for this shit is out of the question.

What I'm saying is. Even if this forum was filled with nothing but grown men and woman. Nobody here is going to catch a plain to Africa or Iraq with a gun in hand to fix things. America interfering in other countries public affairs is going to make things unbalanced, other countries will see this as a threat and we might have another war in our hands.

Besides, the world is too big to belong to one country. We'd have to place a president in different regions... This is irrelevant but I'm taking my thoughts as far as they can go here... so excuse me on that.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 23, 2007)

Roy Flame Alchemist said:


> Alright go Cho! Kill all those fucking Virginia Tech bastards, the country is better off without those smartass shitheads who go there, I only wish he killed more of them, I hoped they screamed like fat pigs when running through those hallways and squealing like little girls as they got gunned down
> 
> My hat goes off to Cho, society isnt fair so fuck the system, fuck the people and fuck everyone...



 Am I the only person here who feels like it may be prudent to have some of these posters IP tracked and psychologically evaluated?


----------



## Omega id (Apr 23, 2007)

Pilaf, ignore person, person has freedom over the internet. So he can say whatever he wants and get away with it without being punished for it. Person can feel thrill and joy for getting away with something person knows person can't say in the real world.

Person is a naive runt.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2007)

I could easily say that in the real world, over the internet and real life = no different when it comes to what you can and can't say.


I don't because its both idiotic and I'm not a murderer.


----------



## Omega id (Apr 23, 2007)

Taleran said:
			
		

> I could easily say that in the real world, over the internet and real life = no different when it comes to what you can and can't say.



Of course theres a difference. You can't physically hurt Roy over the internet  something which a lot of people who have already read his post and feel offended by it would much rather do to him.

People around here tend to get a little riled up when you say something like that to a group of strangers whom by a majority tend to have a different opinion than yours. Especially when you come off sounding like the biggest ass on earth.

It's like that old saying... "If you got nothing better to say. Don't say anything at all". Although we do live in a somewhat civilized society... you will come out with a black eye. Worst, you could end up getting shot.

Well, at least you noted YOU wouldn't do it.


----------



## Freiza (Apr 23, 2007)

I love how everybody feels sorry for the loss, of just 33 young adults, and no sympathy to the obviously insane cho, but i bet you dick heads don't feel sorry for the young children that die everyday in the war going on. I even bet you feel sorry for the soldiers who go to kill their family members, oh poor U.S. ARMY, their suffering.


----------



## carnage (Apr 23, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Pilaf, ignore person, person has freedom over the internet. So he can say whatever he wants and get away with it without being punished for it. Person can feel thrill and joy for getting away with something person knows person can't say in the real world.
> 
> Person is a naive runt.



You cannot make threats on the internet about the president. People have done it in chat rooms before. The FBI's software  carnivore has caught peoples convos saying stuff like that and the people were arrested.



Volvagiasdeath said:


> I love how everybody feels sorry for the loss, of just 33 young adults, and no sympathy to the obviously insane cho, but i bet you dick heads don't feel sorry for the young children that die everyday in the war going on. I even bet you feel sorry for the soldiers who go to kill their family members, oh poor U.S. ARMY, their suffering.



You know what I won't even call cho insane.Theres a lot of people in this world that we would be better off without and its people like those that really get to you and make you do something like what cho did. cho wasn't insane he just couldn't take people anymore. Im not even saying he had to be picked on its just the way people act.heres some examples about people.

a lot of people are backstabbers

a lot of people gossip about each other and consider themselves to have a life cuz of it.

a lot of people lie

a lot of people think if they are good looking they are better than most people and thats not true cuz their personality could suck especially towards women.

thats only some examples

I do think what cho did is dreadful and inexcusable.He needed to learn how to control his emotions better and just take his college courses online where he doesnt have to interact around assholes.

With that said getting picked on can make u want to kill someone but 99 dont act on it. 

Me myself someone touches me and not as a joke I am not gonna let it go I will be ready to fight and the other person will usually back down.



p.s. I do feel bad for kids in other countries who only get fed once a day if that and If I could I would get them all over here to america or canada where they can recieve proper nourishment and have a future.


----------



## pitbulkun (Apr 23, 2007)

Respect for the Romania teacher !! He is a hero !!!


----------



## Freiza (Apr 23, 2007)

pitbulkun said:


> Respect for the Romania teacher !! He is a hero !!!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
wtf?


----------



## carnage (Apr 23, 2007)

You didn't hear??? the teacher died helping saving his students.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2007)

Some people are really just straight up assholes. I was browsing VT videos on Youtube when I came upon this shit. Russia Today Report Warning, you may want to kill the maker of this video after you watch it. It's unfortunate that our freedom of speech allows such trolls to distribute such drivel.


----------

